# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Nada X Aqui

## Iván Manso

OLE, OLE Y OLE

----------


## ossiris

Me gusto mucho, sobre todo porque no cansa ni aburre, lo vi con un amigo que vive conmigo(profano) y le gusto, quedo flipao con ciertos movimientos de Magomigue y la niña Inés me gusto su cigarrillo flotante.
Piedrahita me gusto con los nenes, quedaron entusiasmados, la verdad muy bueno el programa, a mi gusto, corto y directo, creo que por ser el primero estuvo mas que bien.

----------


## magomago

Pues........... el Shalakabula no lo puedo ver ,pero de este solo decir.......... Estoy deseando que llegue el proximo sabado poque quiero mas...............................................  ........ y mas..........................................

----------


## torrini

Felicidades para todos, Inés, Jorge, Luis, Jandro y a todo el equipo.
 :D   :Smile1:   :D   :Smile1:   :D   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## nAcHo99

Me encanto un programa genial me gusto mucho el cigarro de Ines y las florituras de Jorge

----------


## cor3

El programa estuvo muy bien, y el invitado  ( Magomigue ) como siempre sorprendente.


 un 10... !

----------


## Patito

Bajo mi punto de vista, si se compara con shalakabula, no hay color! No me he fijado si es más corto, pero al menos a mí se me ha hecho...

Me ha parecido un programa directo al grano, sin florituras, sin chorraditas de concursos amañados, sin magos malos y magos buenos y sin prestidigitación ofensiva y de mal gusto.

De verdad, muy bien todo el programa!

----------


## Felipe

Creo que ha batido por goleada a Shalakabula. Con ello no quiero decir que los magos sean mejores los de un programa que los de otro. Para nada, como magos me gustan los de los dos programas. Pero este nuevo programa tiene ritmo, es entretenido y te deja con ganas de más, como debe ser. Shalakabula, ya lo dije hace tiempo, me parece un rollo (he optado por grabarlo y verlo después eliminando toda la paja, que es mucha).

Muy bien Inés, Jorge, Luis y Jandro. Mago Migue, estupendo.

PD. Lo he editado porque había escrito mal una palabra.

----------


## magic-carlos

Muy bien. Shalakabula lo dejé de grabar y ver a la 2ª semana por tostón. Ni comparación. Que siga así.

Saludos

----------


## sam'o'gut

Gran programa, promete. La única pega es que lo tuve que ver en casa de mi suegro... jod...rrr. Sabeis el típico listillo que empieza a realizar comentarios chorras del tipo "Es que el clavo que dobla es más largo.."... ; pues eso...    

No obstante me gustaría hacer una reflexión: comparad las reacciones del público callejero con las que aparecen en los videos de los magos mediáticos estadounidenses (los criss, david's, etc..). El juego que hizo Jorge Blass en el que hacía desaparecer el anillo de un transeunte para hacerlo reaparecer en la máquina expendedora de "bolas" es de un impacto brutal; no tiene nada que enviadar a los realizados por los magos mediáticos. No obstante, la reaccion del público es mucho más sosegada y creo que a la hora de editar el video ha quedado un poco cojo en cuanto a la transmisión de emoción.  Otro ejemplo: al inicio del programa hacen aparecer la "furgoneta" de la patrulla de magos. Si esto lo realizase el amigo Criss ya me imagino una zona acordonada llena de compinches gritando estupefactos ante la aparición..  
Sinceremante, creo que se le podría sacar más jugo al tema ... Por mi ya está perfecto el programa tal cual está, no obstante tengo miedo que no tenga la suficiente audiencia y lo saquen de la parrilla.

----------


## Saucead

Buenas.
Parece que soy el único en este post que va a criticar a Nada x aqui.
Bueno, comprendo que la gente que no haya visto shalakabula diga que es espléndido y lo adulen y alaben, de vez en cuando un poquito de Magia en la TV nos gusta a todos.
Pero y la gente que si que ha visto shalakabula, y se atreve a decir que este programa le supera ...... Supongo que tendrán un primo en 4 o algo así, porque sino, no alcanzo a comprenderlo.
Para empezar, 4 viendo los positivos resultados de Shalakabula, decide hacer un programa de magia para competir con A3, T5 y TVE en la franja nocturna, esa en la que las autonómicas ponen fútbol, que tanto gusta, A3 cine de estreno o cine Americano, T5 un programa para marujas y TVE también películas y de vez en cuando alguna gala.
4 Copia a shalakabula, y lo quiere criticar. A ver si se aclaran, porque lo de: "Aquí no van a ver una chistera con un conejo, un frac, una varita, los escenarios y las palabras mágicas." y luego terminar con Blass haciendo un truco de manipulación y de salón ...... Es decir critican a Shalakabula, y después le copian el programa.
Shalakabula hace magia con cámaras ocultas y magia en la calle, estos la hacen también de vez en cuando en la calle y ponen cámaras ocultas en un supermercado y la maga, rompe un billete y lo recompone.
Estos hacen principalmente cartomagia y trucos de cerca, todos de nivel medio, excepto Blass, que es muy bueno.(No quiero decir con esto que el resto sean malos, ni muchísimo menos)
Estos hacen trucos que shalakabula ya ha hecho. El del periódico recompuesto, el que hizo Blass al final, lo hizo Murphy ya hace mucho tiempo y exceptuando al MagoMigue, todo un crack. Los trucos del resto son muy sencillos.
Shalakabula tiene:
Magia de salón, cartomagia, numismagia, grandes ilusiones, magia de cerca, magia con camara oculta y mentalismo.
Nada x aquí tiene:
Magia de cerca y algun truco de Salón.
En definitiva, shalakabula tiene muy buenos magos y muy buena magai y  No creo que nada x aquí llegue a hacerle sombra.
Además me ha resultado un tanto cutre y si dicen 45minutos y 15 son de anuncios, tienes 30, de los cuales efectivos serán 25 minutos de magia y te tragas 45.  El día que juegue el Madrid, Barcelona o Valencia a las 22.00 ya se pueden olvidar de que los vea alguien. Quítale además la cuota de T5 con salsa Rosa y la de Antena 3 con cinematrix. Se reparten 4y TVE la audiencia, y dentro de un tiempo también se sumará la Sexta, por obra y  gracia de ZP.
Bueno almenos ya me he quedado tranquilo con mi conciencia. Yo me "muero" por Shalakabula, con este programa, estoy más indiferente.
Saludos

P.D No pongo en duda la calidad de los magos.

----------


## Patito

Saucead, te olvidas de algún pequeño detalle, como lo de elegir a un niño "porque hace gracia", el relleno del concurso amañado entre famosos, la dudosa espontaneidad de los juegos hechos en la calle (te acuerdas de la carta en el cristal de Gambero? O el vídeo de José Carlos hipnotizando a la gente por la calle, dejándolos dormidos?)...

Bueno, la verdad es que para gustos, el pañuelo camaleón...

----------


## magic-carlos

> Pero y la gente que si que ha visto shalakabula, y se atreve a decir que este programa le supera


Yo he visto Shalakabula y Nada x aquí le supera por todos los lados (me atrevo a decirlo). La razón por la que lo digo es clara:

Shalakabula me aburre (pero mucho) y Nada x aquí se me hace muy ameno, entretenido y divertido. Creo que la razón tiene peso. De todas formas ya se sabe que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

Saludos.

----------


## rafa cama

Hombre, yo creo que no se pueden comparar. Son programas muy distintos, desde el enfoque, hasta sus objetivos. A mí me gustan los dos. Shalakabula utiliza recursos que nos podrán gustar más o menos para atraer a gente en principio no aficionada a la magia (el tema de los famosos, las cámaras ocultas, etc.). Nada x aqui va dirigida a gente a al que ya le guste el tema. Y sí, shalakabula es más variado, en ese aspecto.

Y en ambos hay sus pros y sus contras.

De todas maneras, y esta es mi opinión, se ha puesto de moda el criticar a shalakabula porque "mola" criticar a shalakabula. Claro que hay cosas que no me gustan. Pero hay muchas cosas que sí me gustan.

El programa de ayer de 4 también me gustó, pero algunas cosas también me ha dejado un poco indiferentes, tengo que decirlo.

Ahora sí, puntualicemos algunas cosas que se han dicho:

"El que hizo Blass ya lo hizo murphy hace tiempo". Hombre, vamos a ver... si te parece que las dos rutinas de manipulación son "el mismo juego"... imagínate que un día sale Jeff McBride haciendo su rutina de manipulación. ¿Sería el mismo juego? ¿Y si luego ponen un video de cardini?

"Los trucos del resto son muy sencillos". ¿Y qué? (suponiendo que lo sean). Y algunos que han hecho en Shalakabula, también. ¿Y qué? ¿Es importante la dificultad? Pues que nadie haga ya la invisible, que como es fácil... Lo importante es el efecto.

Que yo que sé... disfrutemos de que tenemos dos programas con la magia como protagonista.

Aunque me da que criticar a "shalakabula" y alabar a "nada x aqui" va a ser lo que queda más "guay", yo espero que sigan los dos mucho tiempo.

Saludines.

----------


## fjavps

Pues estoy de acuerdo con rafa cama. Primero, es maravilloso tener dos programas de magia en TV hoy día. Segundo, las críticas deben ser constructivas. Y para eso, hay que enseñar todas las cartas. Shalakabula y Nada x aki son dos programas diferentes, no comparables. El primero, está hecho sobre todo para profanos y reúne mucha más magia (y me atrevería a decir mejor) que el de Cuatro. A pesar de que luego salga un niño mago (ole por cuidar la cantera) o dos famosetes haciendo una rutina más o menos automática. Son detalles para conseguir que un programa de dos horas y pico de duración pueda tener la suficiente audiencia como para sobrevivir. 
El segundo, el de Blas, vive de Shalakabula, igual que Shalakabula vive de Them, Dirty Tricks, Le plus gand cabaret... A mi, personalmente, los números que hicieron ayer, no me parecieron gran cosa y sé que la cadena les pegó un toque por el programa y tuvieron que regrabar ciertas cosas. Las situaciones ya las había visto en Shalakabula o en otros programas (con esto no quiero decir que no las puedan hacer, sino que simplemente no me sorprendieron como debía un primer programa). La aparición de la furgoneta la hizo Matos en Shalakabula, el cigarro y sus variantes María Potente en el mismo programa. La magia a famosos la hacen mejor los de Shalakabula y los vídeos de Nada x aki, a pesar de ser un programa corto, se me hicieron muy largos y pesados. Sobre todo lo del cigarro y la navaja de Jandro al de Cruz y Raya. Además, si alguien dice que en Shalakabula los vídeos de calle no son naturales, pues que me demuestre que los de Nada x aki lo son. Todos figurantes. Las reacciones fingidas y la sorpresa, nula. En fin, que como decía el filósofo, no es esto, no es esto. 

Ah, el único que me gustó es Blas, con una de sus rutinas de siempre, pero en vez de atreverse a criticar a programas como Shalakabula (la chistera, el conejo...) debería mejorar la creatividad del suyo propio. Tristemente, hizo alusión a su título: "nada por aqui". Y es que no se pueden poner estos títulos proféticos a un show de TV. Ojalá dure mucho.

----------


## Neither

Las cosas claras, Shalakabula es un reality show de magia y nada x aqui es un programa de magia...
la verdad que como comente anteriormente, cuatro es una cadena NACIONAL, y el leñazo que le ha dado a Shalakabula es brutal, tanto en la dinamica del programa, imagen corporativa, rodajes... 
Y si no recuerdo mal, en otro foro de magia se comento que cuatro no iba a hacer competencias a shalakabula, sino que Jorge Blass y Luis Piedrahita propusieron a la productora un programa de magia la cual aceptó y esta, queda fuero a estos dos magos (lo cual, veo lógica la rabia y la impotencia que se debe de sentir cuando una idea te la quitan y además tiene audiencia)...
Cuatro, tiene muchos mas medios de promoción y sabe lo que quiere ver el espectador.
Yodavía no he oido a un mago decir que le gusta ver a los famosos haciendo magia en Shalakabula... por favor... si lo único que hacen es machacarlos... eso es magia :Confused: 
En mi casa, los comentarios son que con esa clase de actuaciones, dejan en bajo lugar a los magos, ya que magia la puede hacer cualquiera...y pienso que las cosas no son así!!! Sin embargo, cuando han visto Nada x aqui... lo único que han dicho es ¡¡¡ VAYA PASADA !!!...

En resumen, como mago y como postproductor de tv, veo a Nada x aqui muy por encima de Shalakabula... (mirándolo como programa de magia, "ojo", no como calidad de actuaciones...), la verdad que si me gustaría ver grandes ilusiones en Nada x aqui.

Saludos...   8-)

----------


## javifocus

Sere breve, me ha encantado. Ayer no pude ver el programa y lo tuve que grabar, pero hubo un detalle que sin estar viendo el programa me hizo pensar que era muy bueno. Tengo un amigo que durante el programa me envio un mensaje diciendome "Tio, pon CUATRO que te encantara lo que estan poniendo". Para mi eso fue una gran noticia, porque mi amigo no acostumbra a ver magia, y de Shalakabula no me ha comentado nada y mira que ya lleva semanas en antena, en cambio de Nada por aqui, mira tu por donde, a la primera, y lo flipa el tio. En fin que me voy a repetir como muchos ya habeis dicho, como programa no hay color, como MAGOS todos son GRANDES, por llevar este arte a tanta gente.

----------


## track

Bueno, yo quiero dejar también mi impresión... Coincido con la mayoría de la gente: Me gustó muchísimo más el programa de: Nada x aqui. Me parece más dinámico y más entretenido que Shalakabula (éste último hay veces que se me hace un tostón y ya el tema de los anuncios cortando actuaciones no tiene nombre). Sin embargo Nada x aquí lo ví de una forma muy directa al público, magia de cerca, donde el público ve que sucede lo imposible delante de sus narices. 
En resumen, me encantó el programa de ayer y ojalá sigan así y tengamos ambos programas durante mucho tiempo... y cada uno que disfrute más con el que quiera   :Wink1: 

Saludos   :Lol:

----------


## Felipe

Estoy de acuerdo con Neither. Comparar ambos programas no significa comparar a los magos. Me encanta ver a Murphy (a quien he visto en directo varias veces) y a Alberto de Figueiredo; también a Luis de Matos y a Aisman (aunque ahora no es mi tipo de magia pero igual sí en el futuro); e incluso a Gambero, a quien conocí hace unos 3 años cuando llegó a Madrid y animaba fiestas infantiles. Me gusta ver magia y cuando les veo, disfruto. Pero eso no quita para que el programa me parezca un rollo (mucha paja y muchos anuncios).

Nada por aquí también tiene anuncios y al final la magia se queda en 20 minutos, los mismos 20 minutos que Shalakabula (no es cuestión de cronometrar, es un ejemplo) pero me ha resultado más entretenido este primer programa que los de Shalakabula. Incluso el primer programa de Shalakabula me pareció un rollo, a pesar de la novedad. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con los magos, que supongo que no les estará haciendo mucha gracia el tratamiento que les está dando Telemadrid. El sábado pasado vi un programa repetido por Andalucía TV y vi cantidad de cosas que en Madrid no vemos (Armando Lucero y juegos de Murphy y Alberto).

Si hemos visto juegos repetidos en ambos programas tampoco creo que unos copien a otros. Son juegos que están ahí y que la comunidad mágica utiliza. Lo interesante precisamente es ver el mismo juego presentado de forma diferente. Incluso aunque se copien las presentaciones, tampoco son iguales.

No es mi intención criticar sino sólo opinar y, por supuesto, no quiero que ninguno de los dos se caiga de la parrilla.

----------


## Jimbo

Respecto a Shalakabula no puedo dar una opinion porque ha sido en este hilo en el que he descubierto que existia dicho programa (_¿Donde y cuando lo emiten?_), pero sin haberle echado un vistazo opino que la duracion puede ser excsesiva, en dos horas y media cualquier persona, interesada o no por el tema, pierde facilmente el interes y cambia de canal. En Cuatro han cuidado mas este aspecto y han Sintetizado los contenidos al maximo ofreciendo una sucesion de "gags" y "trucos" que no dejan un respiro al espectador. Claro que peude tener pegas, pero nos encontramos ante un programa piloto y tened por seguro que cambiaran todos los puntos "flojos" antes de dos semanas.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Verdad que en algún juego (como el del cigarrillo fantasma, que encojía) se demostró que tenían algún compinche entre el público, pero fué un programazo la verdad :D Sobretodo me gustó Jorge Blass, y ahora mismo me parece el mejor programa de magia de la TV...  :roll: (para mi gusto claro) 
Saludos

----------


## javobo

Hola,

llevo un tiempo leyendo el foro, pero nunca he participado en él. Me llamo Javier y llevo bastantes años ya en este maravilloso mundo (¡que viejo me siento! ja ja ja). A partir de ahora, participaré con más frecuencia. Ojalá os sirva mi experiencia a los que estais empezando...

A lo que vamos. Hoy he querido participar en el foro para unirme a las felicitaciones. El programa 'Nada X aquí' es uno de los mejores formatos que hemos tenido en España (en cuanto a programas de Magia se refiere). Los magos muy bien. Los magos del otro programa también son igual de buenos (o incluso mejores!!!), pero el contenido del programa deja mucho que desear. Para mí, el mejor Jorge y su manipulación. Ojalá nos brinde más actuaciones suyas en el escenario porque tanta cartomagia empieza a cansar... A propósito, _¿alguien sabe el título de la canción que Jorge utiliza en su manipulación?_ Ayer le estuve dando vueltas a la cabeza pero no caí en cuál era... Es una música muy pegadiza... Puede que sea una banda sonora, pero no caigo en cuál puede ser... Bueno, si alguien lo sabe y quiere, que lo diga. Gracias adelantadas.

Un 10 para Nada x Aquí!!!

----------


## MJJMarkos

Que el programa de Shalakabula tiene mejores magos?

¿Dónde?

Comparamos ? son odiosas, pero la Potente puede salir escaldada con Inés, menuda mujer, 1º para la vista, porque es un cuerpazo, es bellísima, y encima simpática a rabiar. Y 2º como maga, manipulaba BIEN, no como la potente.

Luis de Matos ? Os habeis llenado la boca con él y cuando hizo el pañuelo volador con Pavarotti, nadie comentó lo que todos los profanos comentaron: ¡Qué malo es!. Y es así, luego te hace desaparecer un coche muy bien, pero en cuanto ha tenido que manipular, está muuuuuuuuuy por debajo de Jorge Blass... pero muy por debajo eh!... y vayan mis respetos para Luis... pero los juegos no-manipulativos no son lo suyo parece ser (por lo visto en Shalakabula).

Comparamos a Jandro y a Piedrahita con el resto de Shalakabula ? Por favor! Personalmente, la manipulación de Jandro de las navajas me ha parecido la normal, nada del otro mundo (como Rubiales, Tamariz o Ascanio), pero muy correcta, y natural... y se ha atrevido. Cosa que en Shalakabula pocos han hecho. Manipular.

Como magos, ni comparo, y ya como magos para público ni mucho menos. Jorge tiene tirón, simpatía y magia en todo lo que hace y dice (y no me paga :P). Inés es probablemente una de las mejores, junto a Amelie, o Irene..., Piedrahita... muchos cursillos de imitación tiene que plagiar y estudiar Gambero para tener los recursos humorísticos y caer tan bien como este tío. A parte de como mago, que es buenísimo. Y lo triste es que Gambero es bueno...

Y de Jandro ya ni comento, es la originalidad personificada.

O sea, que no veo los "mejores magos" de Shalakabula. Por ninguna parte, y las comparaciones son odiosas, pero he leido a alguien que incluso quizás los de Shalakabula sean mejores. Y creo que está muy equivocado, o ha visto poca magia.

Y sobre el formato, ni hablemos, le da mil vueltas, a parte de verse muy clarito que han oido la opinión pública, tanto mágica como profana: Shalakabula es largo, aburrido y de pura preparación (recordemos a los compinches). 

Un 10 para Nada x aquí. Ahora sí, antes a Shalakabula le aprobaba... más que nada porque los magos no se sintiesen mal, porque curran muchisimo, me consta... pero si comparas, es que Shalakabula pierde por goleada... y con este programa pues empiezas a echar de menos a CRACKS como Murphy o Figuireido... que están desaprovechadisimos en Shalakabula... y mientras tenemos que tragarnos 20 minutos de ¿de acuerdo? ¿clarito? Mi nombre es Tony Gambero!!!.

Un saludo.

----------


## Kiko

> en otro foro de magia se comento que cuatro no iba a hacer competencias a shalakabula, sino que Jorge Blass y Luis Piedrahita propusieron a la productora un programa de magia la cual aceptó y esta, queda fuero a estos dos magos (lo cual, veo lógica la rabia y la impotencia que se debe de sentir cuando una idea te la quitan y además tiene audiencia)...


A ver, la cosa fue así: Jorge y Luis fueron los primeros que iban a participar en Shalakabula, de hecho las mejores ideas de secciones parten de ellos. Al final la productora quiere alargarlo a un formato, presentadora, etc, que no les interesaba, y fueron ellos y no la productora, los que rechazaron participar en el mismo. 
A partir de ahí Jorge y Luis encuentran (antes de que se estrene Shalakabula) la cadena donde hacer su programa, y buscan cuidar mucho el formato, etc.

Tras verlo, podemos confirmar como en nada x aquí se respetan planos secuencia sin cortes en los juegos lo necesitan. El ritmo y la estética es de programa moderno y con frescura. Los cámaras enfocan a donde tienen enfocar, y la realización respeta siempre a la magia. 

Hay una gran ilusión como la de la aparición de la furgoneta en tiempo record, pero prima la magia de cerca. Es curioso que la mayoría de los productores desde los programas de Tamariz sigan sin darse cuenta que la magia de cerca es la más impactante que existe tanto en persona como en tv. Parece que algunos no se dan cuenta que un elefante ocupa lo mismo que una moneda en la tv, es decir, toda la pantalla. Con la diferencia de que la moneda además desaparece en la mano del espectador, y eso es definitivo, porque en tv lo que da verosimilitud a la magia es la reacción de los espectadores. 

Por poner una pega a Nada x aquí opino que para ser el primer programa, donde se supone que deben romper, creo que no han dado lo mejor de si desde el punto de vista de los efectos, salvo Jorge que todo lo que hizo fue muy impactante, el resto tal vez podían haber sacado del repertorio algún mazazo más antológico. En todo caso un programa muy entretenido, divertido y supermágico.  Enhorabuena y felicidades!

----------


## javobo

> Luis de Matos ? Os habeis llenado la boca con él y cuando hizo el pañuelo volador con Pavarotti, nadie comentó lo que todos los profanos comentaron: ¡Qué malo es!. Y es así, luego te hace desaparecer un coche muy bien, pero en cuanto ha tenido que manipular, está muuuuuuuuuy por debajo de Jorge Blass... pero muy por debajo eh!... y vayan mis respetos para Luis... pero los juegos no-manipulativos no son lo suyo parece ser *(por lo visto en Shalakabula)*.


Tú lo has dicho. _Por lo visto en Shalakabula..._ Si Luis tiene un día o un par de días malos no significa que sea un mal mago. Lo del pañuelo, lógicamente, falló. Sí, lo podrían haber repetido pero el culpable de esto es la productora y no Luis. Vamos a ver, conozco a Luis desde hace muchos años y he seguido su trayectoria desde que empezó. Y os digo que ya les gustaría llegar a dónde está Luis de Matos a cualquiera de los de 'Nada x Aquí'. He oído, en varias ocasiones, decir al mismo Jorge Blass, del que tengo la suerte de ser amigo desde hace algunos años, que le gustaría llegar a donde está él. Es más, la mayoría de los juegos de Jorge están copiados literalmente de Luis. Por otra parte, reconozco que Jorge se ha cargado muchos más juegos en TV que cualquier otro mago.

Además, como bien dijo Paulino Gil en otro foro, no todo el mundo ha sido:

- *Mejor Mago del Año*, otorgado por la *Academia de Artes Mágicas de Hollywood* en el año 1.998, sólo 4 magos europeos han recibido este galardón, entre ellos nuestro querido Juan Tamariz. 
- Protagonista en *150 programas de Magia de TV* que han hecho Historia. 
- Realizar un espectáculo *(Utopía)* ante *12.000 espectadores* en el *Pabellón Atlántico de Lisboa*. (Mi querido *Gary Oullet* emocionado me comentaba que nunca antes se había realizado un espectáculo de Magia tan grande, ni él en la época de Copperfield). 
- Es amigo personal y colaborador desde hace años de *David Copperfield*. 
- Diseñador y creador del efecto de la predicción del número de la Lotería de Navidad que obtuvo tanto éxito *Anthony Blake*. 
- Protagonizar el espectáculo de inauguración del *Pabellón Dragao de Porto*, ante *22.000 espectadores*, donde se batió un *record que figura en el Libro Guinness*. 
- *Y muchas más….* 

Luis de Matos no es cualquiera. Y reconozco que Jorge Blass no le llega ni a los tobillos...

www.luisdematos.com

----------


## zhoraida

> Verdad que en algún juego (como el del cigarrillo fantasma, que encojía) se demostró que tenían algún compinche entre el público,


Simplemente un apuntillo: si me puedes explicar lo de compinches... porque creoque esta bien clarito si lo conoces, tanto el juego como la tecnica, que no necesitaba ningun compinche.

Otra cosilla respecto a lo que decia javobo de luis: "Si Luis tiene un día o un par de días malos no significa que sea un mal mago. Lo del pañuelo, lógicamente, falló. Sí, lo podrían haber repetido pero el culpable de esto es la productora y no Luis". El dia que fui al programa Luis de Matos grabo 6 efectos; bien pues todos fueron repetidos minimo dos veces y era el propio Luis el que iba a ver el video y decidia si valia o no. No dudo de la profesionalidad de Luis de Matos pero entonces: ¿porque no se hace un falso directo? me imagino yo que Luis en un teatro no dira: oye vamos a repetirlo que quedó mal. 

Un saludo una simple opinion

P.D: el programa "nada por aqui" me encanto felicidades a Jorge, Ines, jandro y Piedrahita y todos los que están detras

----------


## MJJMarkos

Tanto que sigues a Luis y no sabes que está donde está no por su arte manipulativo, o su buen hacer mágico (que lo tiene, nadie lo niega), sino por haber trabajado con el GENIO con el que ha trabajado ? David Copperfield.

Luis pertenecía a su equipo.

Por eso es quien es y puede hacer las ilusiones que puede hacer.

Otro gallo cantaría si Jorge tuviese esa oportunidad.

Y Jorge dice eso que tu dices porque tiene una admiración profunda hacia Luis (como yo, que parece que si criticas a alguien ya tienes que ser o superior, o le estás dando un palo pa matarlo). Pero la admiración es una cosa y la calidad mágica es otra: como ya se ha dicho en otro foro, un elefante, o un ferrari, en pantalla, ocupan lo mismo que un anillo o una moneda, con la salvedad de que Jorge lo hace mejor técnicamente y Luis últimamente sólo veo despropositos técnicamente hablando.

Uno puede manipular, y el otro hace desaparecer Ferrari's. Es cuestión de gustos, uno será un divo, y el otro mago.

Uno ganó una FISM por sus años trabajados y el otro porque es un artista... por su manipulación, y porque probablemente, pocos como él hacen lo que hace él en un escenario... y en pocos meto a gente como Kaps, o como Cardini. Por supuesto, el primero es Luis de Matos, y el segundo es Jorge.

Para mi tiene más valor ese FISM de Jorge, que 10 de Luis, y si conoces el tema de certamenes sabrás que hay demasiado "politiqueo". Hay números FISM de cartomagia por ejemplo que distan siglos de los de Pepe, Arturo, Juan o Migue... pero siglos, y sin embargo los tienen.

Nadie dice que Luis sea un don nadie, lo único que trato de decir, es que el producto del exterior está muy supravalorado por pseudo-magos-gente que habla de conocer la magia... cuando en nuestro país tenemos a gente sobradamente al mismo nivel, o incluso por encima. 

Y sí javobo, quizás Jorge se haya cargado juegos en televisión... es un riesgo que se corre cuando eres TU el que hace la magia, y no tus compinches o aparatos...

Uno tiene lo que tiene por trabajar lo que ha trabajado y con quien ha trabajado, y el otro porque además de todo eso, es muy bueno: ese es Jorge.

Y si tan amigo eres de él, deberías de saberlo reconoer...

----------


## torrini

muy bien Zhoraida, por el apunte de los "compinches" en la disminución del cigarrrillo.
Ya que nadie decía nada. Eso va ,........................................... y eso, eso es todo amigos.
saludos.

----------


## Iván Manso

Aquí se demuestra lo buena maga que es Inés, que hasta creen que hay compinches, fijaros lo bien que hizo el juego. Una maravilla al igual que todo el programa.

Como ya he dicho antes... OLE, OLE Y OLE!!

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## MJJMarkos

Es verdad, se me olvidó comentarlo: no hubo ningún compinche Londrino  :Wink:  .

----------


## acquadeus

WOW ke weno, yo acabo de programar el dvd para que me grabe el programa S-I-E-M-P-R-E jajaja a ver si así aprendo algo xD

----------


## ossiris

Simplemente si vamos a comparar estamos mal, es como comparar Aqui no hay quien viva con Los serrano, si son comedia pero es distinto, aca lo unico que tienen igual es que el tema principal es la magia pero no da para comparaciones, en tal caso mis amigos profanos, viendo shalakabula se aburrieron a la media hora y ayer no, creo que los programas estan hechos para profanos y no solo para magos y esa opinon es mas considerable.

Es mejor un doble lift que un enfile? Incomparable y los dos son magicos. Esto es lo mismo.

----------


## Mago Aranda

el mejor Mago de shalakabula es  YUNKE  todo lo hace bien

el mejor Mago de nada x aqui es  JORGE   



               Y entre luis de matos o jorge blass pues me quedo
                                    con Jorge blass  

                                  porque sera :roll:  :roll:

----------


## yiye_05

Además Jorge blass se puede haber cargado algún juego en television pero ha sido el mago que más apariciones ha hecho en television en los ultimos 8 años por lo menos.
Otra cosa: el segundo programa de shalakabula ni me acorde de verlo!! Porque será y los demás los cojo casi cuando ya llevan 20 minutos pero ayer estuve desde las 9 y 20 para verlo.  Así que un 10 para nada x aki!!!!!



Un saludo yiye

----------


## bender the offender

Debo ser el unico que le ha parecido una caca...excepto Magomigue que hizo algo bueno y la ultima rutina de Blass (de las apariciones de cartas), el resto es puro gimmick.

----------


## Neither

> Debo ser el unico que le ha parecido una caca...excepto Magomigue que hizo algo bueno y la ultima rutina de Blass (de las apariciones de cartas), el resto es puro gimmick.


Madre mía... MagoMigue es uno de los campeones de cartomagia a nivel mundial!!! Si no es bueno, que pensaríamos!!!

bender the offender, que esperas de un programa de magía :Confused:  :roll:

----------


## toni

En mi opinion el programa fue demasiado corto,cuando empezaba a disfrutarlo y vi la manipulacion de jorge con cartas me acomode bien y zas se acaba(menudo chasco que me lleve).Shalakabula es un programa que me gusta muchisimo lo que pasa es que en mi opinion paz padilla esta pa presentar cosas de risa porque la magia no es de risa porque es un arte.
Sin embargo en nada x aqui el presentador esta clavado.
Aunque confieso una cosa siempre que veo sahalakabula lo veo deseando ver a armando lucero porque me encanta su forma de hacer magia,a probar si hay suerte y sale rene lavand y el resto tambien lo veo pero como me gusta mas la cartomagia pues lo disfruto pero no igual que si veo cartomagia.

----------


## BusyMan

¿Qué tienen de malo los gimmicks?

Por cierto, yo no vi ninguno... un gimmick es algo que no se ve. Los fakes se ven pero la gente no sabe que es algo trucado.

¿Te refieres tal vez a fakes como la moneda, el cigarrillo, las navajas o los clavos?

El único gimmick que vi fue a Inés en la restauración del billete. ¿Tampoco te gustó?
Pues a mi Inés me lo ha hecho alguna vez en la cara y ha sido limpísimo.

¿Tú no usas cascarillas en tu numismagia? (yo no, pero es curiosidad).

¿Es mejor técnica manipulativa que fake si éste está bien utilizado?

¿Si Inés hace un cambio (casi muy bueno) de cigarrillo en la cara de la persona por uno fake no es manipulación pura?

¿No engañó Dai Vernon a Houdini con una carta de doble dorso? etcetcetcetc...

Distinto es si hubieran usado material trucado y se les hubiera notado a la legua.

Un saludete Bender

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> el mejor Mago de shalakabula es  YUNKE  todo lo hace bien
> 
> el mejor Mago de nada x aqui es  JORGE   
> 
> 
> 
>                Y entre luis de matos o jorge blass pues me quedo
>                                     con Jorge blass  
> 
>                                   porque sera :roll:  :roll:


Ejem... ¿qué es eso que dices que fumas?!?!?!?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Hombre... (ahora en serio), decir que Yunke es el mejor mago de Shalakabula porque, simplemente, lo hace todo bien.. Supongo que habría que recaer en la definición de lo que. para cada uno de nosotros, es la magia. Francamente, me pega más Yunque metido en un programa de vídeos de primera que en uno de magia.

----------


## ivanoriola

A mi me encanto todo el programa. Si es verdad que se hizo corto pero hay que darle las gracias a Jorge Blass.

Ojala hubiera un programa de magia cada dia de la semana.

Por cierto ¿Alguien lo tiene grabado y lo puede subir?

----------


## magomago

Dos cosas 
Primero : Nunca habeis oido lo de .. Las comparaciones son odiosas .... pues eso....
Segundo : La magia pienso que se evalua por el impacto que tiene en los ojos del espectador , no por el numero de fakes ,gimmicks o liendres en vinagre que se use para conseguir el efecto.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> La magia pienso que se evalua por el impacto que tiene en los ojos del espectador , no por el numero de fakes ,gimmicks o liendres en vinagre que se use para conseguir el efecto.


Estooo... sabes números con liendres en vinagre? Llevo años intentando amaestrar liendres y, las muy @%#@ son dificilíiiiiisimas!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

> Llevo años intentando amaestrar liendres y, las muy @%#@ son dificilíiiiiisimas!!!


 :D  :D  :D  :D 
Es como todo cuestion de cariño , amor y paciencia.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Es como todo cuestion de cariño , amor y paciencia.


Y, ahora que no nos oye nadie... sabes algo con ladillas? 'Ejque', al menos, me gustaría sacarles algún partido...   :Oops:

----------


## Mago Aranda

hola Magic Omalley .pues la verdad que fumar fumar no es lo mio 

                             pero si me fijo mucho en quien hace buena magia

                 por eso digo que yunke para mi es en shalakabula el mejor 
                de los que salen en el programa. a nivel de presentacion del efecto             puesta en escena y nivel artistico ..


y en nada x aqui el mejor es jorge  . a nivel de presentacion de puesta en escena y nivel artistico ..

       pero esto es mi opinion personal.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> hola Magic Omalley .pues la verdad que fumar fumar no es lo mio


Me alegro.. yo tampoco funo (ni mezclado ni sin mezclar   :Lol:  )






> pero si me fijo mucho en quien hace buena magia
> 
>                  por eso digo que yunke para mi es en shalakabula el mejor 
>                 de los que salen en el programa.  a nivel de presentacion del efecto             puesta en escena y nivel artistico ..


¿De verdad crees que lo de Yunque es buena magia? le he visto en varias ocasiones en Shalakabula (sobre otro tipo de espectáculos suyos no puedo opinar) y, quitando el día que, en el escenario del programa, se sacó al 'monstruo' del cuerpo, el resto, también en mi opinión (y respetando la tuya, por supuesto), no me ha parecido nada.. digamos mágico. Insisto, como bromas de cámara oculta vale, pero como magia... No me cuadra. 

En cuanto a la presentación del efecto.. hombre, la verdad es que consigue lo que busca (asustar), pero tampoco creo que sea para tirar cohetes. 

Y ya, si entramos en niver artístico... ufffff.... ¿Qué es el Arte? (aparte de morirse de frío?). 


Puntualizo: Si la memoria no me falla le he visto en lo de sacarse el monstruo del cuerpo (bien) y luego en lo de la cabeza que se le descuelga, el enano que crece y la serpiente que le sale de la tripa (en fin, ¿¡¿¡¿magia?!?!?!?!).

----------


## Mago Aranda

yunke es un mago de grandes ilusiones y hace grandes ilusiones .

pero las hace muy bien. tanto el como su partener 

si  para ti lo que hace yunke no es magia pues para mi si lo es y de la buena..y referente a lo que es el arte , yunke es un artista de pies a cabeza..otra cosa es que te guste o no ...para gustos estan los colores.

          yunke no solo hace la ilusion del monstruo que sale de su cuerpo hace mil cosas , 

las bromas de camara oculta es una parte del programa en el que han participado todos los magos del programa y tambien es el MEJOR en ese apartado que quieres que te diga de los que hay en el programa..es el que da la talla y no pierde fuelle siempre mantiene un nivel muy bueno



              de cada mago tengo mi opinion personal

 de este mago yunke mi opinion es esa yunke destaca sobre los demas por su buena magia y su buen hacer en escena

----------


## El_caos

alguien sabe si tiene pagina en internet para poder ver el progama y si es que va en vivo (en la red , claro),,, :D   :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> yunke es un mago de grandes ilusiones y hace grandes ilusiones .


No puedo valoralo, sólo le he visto una.





> si  para ti lo que hace yunke no es magia pues para mi si lo es


Sobre esto podríamos estar debatiendo eternamente  :Lol:  




> las bromas de camara oculta es una parte del programa en el que han participado todos los magos del programa y tambien es el MEJOR en ese apartado que quieres que te diga de los que hay en el programa..es el que da la talla y no pierde fuelle siempre mantiene un nivel muy bueno


Esto no lo niego. Otra cosa es que me guste..

En mi caso me quedo con Luis de Matos, Alberto de Figueiredo y Murphy.
 8-)

----------


## cor3

> alguien sabe si tiene pagina en internet para poder ver el progama y si es que va en vivo (en la red , claro),,, :D


Lamentablemente no es emitido a trabes de Internet ya que su pagina web no ofrece este servicio de todos modos te dejo aquí. La pagina web oficial del canal de tv
www.cuatro.com


y aquí en link donde hablan sobre el programa http://www.cuatro.com/programas/entr...nto/nadaxaqui/

----------


## MM

No puedo opinar sobre Shalakabula porque no lo emiten en mi zona, pero si os diré que los 4 magos de nada x aqui me parecieron estupendos como magos y acertados como presentadores, ya que no olvidemos que también se trata de un programa de televisión.
En cuanto a magomigue, que decir...lo grabé, lo vi 15 veces y aun asi, a cámara lenta, él es muy rápido. Un fenómeno. Eres grande, tio, eres grande...
Saludos.

----------


## BITTOR

Aupa amiguetes, yo voy a ser muy critico. Shalakabula no lo conozco asi que voy a hablar de "Nada por aqui". Ante todo decir que lo mejor del programa fue MagoMigue y ya no lo digo porque me engaño con las cartas y me parecio imposible e inexplicable lo que hizo sino porque es un cachondo y me rei muchisimo con el; en fin, me encanto y pagaria por poderle ver en directo y ya se ha convertido en uno de mis magos preferidos. Le pongo un diez y que ojala se pase por Bilbao a actuar; bravo por Mago Migue. Ahora vamos por partes; que decir de Ines? Pues que me encanto y no por guapa que lo es muchisimo sino porque me encanto su magia; fue muy acertado el tema de dejar de fumar como tema para hacer magia; me encanto la moneda a traves del cigarro (aunque para la gente que la tenga ahora toda españa conoce el efecto) muy acertado decir que veamos lo que hace el cigarro en tus pulmones y me encanto tambien "La maquina de la disminucion de dosis", ademas yo hace tiempo ya tenia en mente adquirir este efecto y se me paso y vamos que me encanto y muy acertado tambien; una magia muy coherente con el tema; lo que no me gusto tanto de este tema fue la levitacion del cigarro ya que no entendi que tenia que ver con que la gente dejara de fumar y tampoco el cigarro por la nariz, fueron efectos con cigarrillos pero fuera de contexto; yo habria echo antes de la disminucion de dosis con el tubito una disminucion de dosis con un par de efectos de cigarrillo roto y recompuesto y ya despues la disminucion del cigarrillo; creo que le fallo eso ya que cuanto al efecto del billete roto en ocho y recompuesto lo hizo genial ya que yo se como se hace y vamos que lo hizo de maravilla. Bravo por esta chica y bravo por su estilo y por su magia, me encanto y le doy un 9. En cuanto a Luis que decir? solo que me encanta este tio y que fue muy gracioso y muy acertada y coherente la magia que hizo, ademas la tecnica que usa para doblar clavos la uso yo para cucharas y me ha dado una buena idea; por cierto que tambien me engaño con lo de doblar el clavo en la esponja; solo decir que este tio me parece simplemente brillante y le voy a dar tambien un diez porque es casi con el que mas disfrute. En cuanto a Jandro si antes estaba inquieto y ciertamente atraido por la magia con navajas decir que ahora estoy enamorado de las navajitas, me encanto todo lo que hizo excepto lo de las hojas sueltas que se desplegaron; una chulada tambien lo de las gomas y el billete, no lo conocia y en fin que fue un momento muy divertido cuando estaba haciendo magia con el de cruz y raya, unos cachondos los dos y me encanto; un 9 para este pedazo de mago. Y que decir de Jorge? pues que aunque ya sabeis que soy incondicional de el fue el que menos me gusto, la aparicion del conejo fue muy buena pero la desaparicion del anillo y aparicion en la maquina de bolitas ya la habia echo en ankawa y ademas me da la sensacion de que fue el unico que uso compinches; luego la manipulacion fue muy buena, me encanto el confeti que salia cuando producia las cartas pero la culpa de que no me gustara tanto la tiene Jeff McBride. A Jorge le doy un 8 como presentador y como mago en este primer programa, yo se que puede hacerlo mucho mejor. En cuanto al programa? montaje, planos y demas decir que ya se que es un programa dirigido para profanos pero queremos y ellos tambien ver lo que hacen los magos y creo que se pasaron poniendo las caras y reacciones del publico, yo habia momentos que decia: "pero por dios que alumbren a la chica (por Ines) y el camara sacando a la señora o al señor"; asi que pienso que deberian sacar mas a los magos actuando y no a medio efecto poner un plano entero del espectador sin el mago o la maga, que tambien esta bien pero un momento hombre; o sacan a los dos o que no alumbren para donde no estan haciendo el juego. Esto yo creo que a la que mas le paso fue a Ines; el camara muy mal eh, ademas no creo que necesitaran mucha covertura con lo que hicieron y lo habiles que son estos chicos. Por lo demas, mas que agradecido de poder ver cada sabado a estos chabales a los que les deseo lo mejor. Bravo por "Nada por aqui". Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

BITTORRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! COGE AIIIIIIIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Que te axfisias compañero! Anda, ten compasión de los humanos y, en la próxima, separa un poco los párrafos, vale?  que mira cómo he acabado  8) 

 :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Bravo BiTTor , tres hurras para ti
Hip, hip hurrah...........
hip hip hurrah.......
hip , hip , hip , hip 8) 


Al fin una critica constructiva diciendo lo que te ha gustado y lo mas importante aduciendo con argumentos solidos lo que te ha gustado .
Pienso que todas las rutinas que se hicieron en el programa pueden gustarte o no , eso depende de gustos , pero la construccion de todas las rutinas creo que fue excelente . La de ines de los pitillos , la de luis con clavos , etc , etc.

----------


## sacrone

Empezo la competición!!

Pero que empeño tenemos los "magos" (o aficionados a la magia como es mi caso) a criticar y comparar a unos con otros. que si uno es mejor, que si e otro no lo hace bien. Me quito el sombrero ante Nada x aqui y me lo pongo, para quitarmelo otra vez ante Shalakabula 

 Olé, por todos los magos que estan haciendo que la magia pueda llegar hasta nosotros de una manera comoda y lo que es mejor, GRATUITA. 

Mi más sincera enhorabuena a Toni, luis, Jorge, Ines, Murphy, Piedrahita, Yunke, Jandro... etc, no solo por crear ilusión a todos los "profanos" si no por enseñarnos como se debe y como no se deben hacer las cosas.

----------


## Neither

*sacrone escribió:*



> Pero que empeño tenemos los "magos" (o aficionados a la magia como es mi caso) a criticar y comparar a unos con otros. que si uno es mejor, que si e otro no lo hace bien. Me quito el sombrero ante Nada x aqui y me lo pongo, para quitarmelo otra vez ante Shalakabula


sacrono, no es ningun empeño en criticar, sino que la magia tiene y debe de quedar en un buen lugar, y la verdad con los famosillos en Shalakabula nos quitan varios puntos, yo lo veo mismamente en la gente de mis alrededores... a parte que la magia de los magos colaboradores (ojo, colaboradores, no "invitados") es muy común y no es muy novedosa...

Sin embargo en nada x aqui, los efectos los vi mas novedosos, y ademas... solo hay que mirar las cara de los profanos mientras ven los programas... En mi casa, cuando vemos Nada x aqui, nadie pestañea y no quitan la atención y en shalakabula han llegado a marcharse e incluso a cambiar de canal!!!

Pienso que si hay magia en la tele (que ya va siendo hora!!!) sea magia novedosa y de la BUENA...

SALUDOS  :twisted:

----------


## rafa cama

Anteponiendo que me encantan los dos programas... sigo en mi tesis (totalmente personal) de que queda guay alabar a "Nada x aki" y criticar a shalakabula... pero a veces se usan unos argumentos que...

Que los efectos de "Nada x aki" eran novedosos...

Veamos: Navajas. Cigarrillo que disminuye. Cigarrillo a través de moneda. Doblado de metales. Billete roto y recompuesto. Manipulación de cartas. Todos buenos juegos, de mucho efecto, pero novedosos, lo que se dice novedosos...

El viernes, Alberto hizo El Incauto Tramposo. ¿Te parece magia muy común? Pues a mí me parece un pedazo de juego para los profanos (y para los magos, que a mí me dejó pillado, igual que cuando Yago me lo hizo y yo no lo conocía).
Gambero hizo una rutina de chop cup quizás no muy novedos para nosotros, pero de gran efecto (e igual de novedosa que los juegos de nada x aki).
El resto del programa no lo pude ver, pero vaya, que no veo lo novedoso de unos y lo "común y no muy novedoso" de los otros.

Eso sí, en ambos casos, magia. Mucha y buena magia.

De todas maneras, esto es mi opinion personal.

Un saludo.

----------


## Neither

> Que los efectos de "Nada x aki" eran novedosos...


Cuando se ha visto en españa la levitación del cigarro :Confused: , y una rutina de navajas :Confused:  Los clavos :Confused:  La aparición del anillo en la maquina de bolas :Confused: 
Hay que mirar las cosas como ojos profanos, que son los que hacen alimentar la magia... si los mirara con mis conocimientos pues evidentemente que no son novedosos para mi, pero si para el publico.

En Shalakabula, las grandes ilusiones que se realizan están mas que vistas en los programas que emitió antena3 sobre la magia de David Copperfield.
Los efectos de escapismo, predicción de cartas... se han visto mucho en programas como Sábado noche, o apariciones esporádicas de magos en programas de televisión.
No me digas que el mentalismo de Jose Carlos, no es un imitación casi exacta de Anthony Blake :Confused:  Luis de Matos = David Copperfield...

Lo mejor de Shalakabula son los magos invitados, cual telemadrid los corta para meter su publicidad...
Nada x Aqui, ha empezado con Magomigue directamente... y es mas, nos anuncian que veremos a grandes magos como Juan Tamariz...

Ahí es donde se ven la calidad de los programas, en emitir la mejor magia que se pueda, no en la promocion de cinco magos un programa tras otro.

Ahhh... y repito, bienvenido sean los dos, pero por favor... CALIDAD y DINAMISMO.   :Wink:

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Veamos: Navajas. Cigarrillo que disminuye. Cigarrillo a través de moneda. Doblado de metales. Billete roto y recompuesto. Manipulación de cartas. Todos buenos juegos, de mucho efecto, pero novedosos, lo que se dice novedosos...
> 
> El viernes, Alberto hizo El Incauto Tramposo. ¿Te parece magia muy común? Pues a mí me parece un pedazo de juego para los profanos (y para los magos, que a mí me dejó pillado, igual que cuando Yago me lo hizo y yo no lo conocía).
> Gambero hizo una rutina de chop cup quizás no muy novedos para nosotros, pero de gran efecto (e igual de novedosa que los juegos de nada x aki).


Rafa, con todos mis pedidas de disculpas adelantadas... ¿qué criterio mágico tienes?

El incauto siguen siendo cartas... muy bueno, pero cartas.

Las navajas... hablas de ellas como si... te recuerdo que la última vez que se vieron navajas en televisión, que yo recuerde, las hizo Tamariz... hará 10 años! Y se ve poquisimo, eso es novedoso.

Es la única disciplina de magia que aún puedes colarsela a CASI TODOS sean profanos o magos porque suele ser desconocida.

En Shalakabula (que recuerde, corrigeme si me equivoco por favor), nadie se ha atrevido... ¿has hecho alguna vez navajas? Sí ? Pues no lo parece, porque entonces entenderías porque NADIE las ha hecho, salvo JANDRO, que es un CRACK.

Y Gambero una buena rutina de k ?... aiBaDióH!, eres el 1º !!!!!! que dice semejante cosa positiva de esa rutina!!!!

Y mira que tengo a gente en el MSN que ya lo ha visto... todos dicen que es DESASTROSA!!!!

Rafa... ¿qué criterio tienes tu para criticar que otro tilde de novedoso los efectos?

Cigarrillos flotantes? En mi círculo ni se ve, y yo no los suelo ver mucho. Cigarros através de la moneda... en la tele NUNCA se ha visto.

Semejante sesión de Back & Front... pues hacía mucho no crees? Desde los tiempos de Gaetan Bloom que lo hacía con guantes de boxeo... lo digo porque hará unos 10 años que no hay magia de la buena en la televisión. Hablo de memoria.

Lo que hizo el magoMigue... es novedoso para la gente, es más, para los MAGOS! Porque sus juegos con barajas besadas y medios saltos son ALGO que NUNCA se había visto en televisión (y confirmado, en mi círculo la mayoría no lo había visto: porque son del MAGO MIGUE. Ideas suyas).

Eso para el público es novedoso, porque hace 10 años que no ve nada parecido... y si al público profano le puedes hacer el mismo efecto sin anunciarselo con un intervalo de una semana... imaginate con 10 años de por medio.

Un saludo rafa, no te molestes, pero tu criterio para tildar de "no-novedoso" puede contra replicarse con lo mismo que tu achacas al que lo tilda de "novedoso".

Lo único OBJETIVO es que lo que he puesto es así, hacía 10 años que la mitad del contenido de Nada x aki no aparecía en la televisión, y nunca se habían visto esos juegos que hizo el magoMigue (algunos sí, otros no).

Un saludo.

----------


## rafa cama

> Rafa, con todos mis pedidas de disculpas adelantadas... ¿qué criterio mágico tienes?


Nada de disculpas, hombre, mientras cada uno de su opinión, vamos bien.

En mi mensaje no estaba hablando de criterio mágico. Partía de una idea que tengo (que igual es un absurdo) y que es la siguiente: Si alguien de shalakabula hubiera hecho alguno de los juegos que se hicieron en nada x aki, igual de bien, habria recibido críticas en vez de parabienes.




> Las navajas... hablas de ellas como si... te recuerdo que la última vez que se vieron navajas en televisión, que yo recuerde, las hizo Tamariz... hará 10 años! Y se ve poquisimo, eso es novedoso.


Yo no he hablado de las navajas. Por cierto, que me encantaron. Ahora, si novedoso es "no se ha vito en televisión hace diez años", pues bueno. ¿Cuánto hace que se ha visto un homing card o una rutina de chop cup, por ejemplo? No lo sé. Pregunto. ¿Son novedosos? ¿O no?




> Rafa... ¿qué criterio tienes tu para criticar que otro tilde de novedoso los efectos?


Semántico nada más.

Según la R.A.E.:

novedoso, sa.
	(De novedad y -oso2, por haplología).
	1. adj. Que implica novedad. U. m. en América.
	2. adj. p. us. novelero (ǁ amigo o deseoso de novedades).

Juegos que no se han visto en televisión en diez años no implican novedad. Serán poco conocidos, o lo que quieras, pero no novedosos.




> Un saludo rafa, no te molestes, pero tu criterio para tildar de "no-novedoso" puede contra replicarse con lo mismo que tu achacas al que lo tilda de "novedoso".


Bueno, ya he expuesto mi criterio.

De todas maneras, parece que diga que no me gustó el programa. Yo no he dicho nada de eso. Me gustan los dos, algunas cosas más, otras menos, pero de momento no he dado mi opinión sobre los programas, te diré algunas cosas que me han gustado o disgustado.

En Nada x aki, Mago Migue me encantó. Su magia me parece de mucho mucho mucho nivel (aunque sean cartas  :Smile1:  ) Por ponerle un pero, a mí (repito, a mí) me pareció un pelín sobreactuado, poco natural.

Los demás me gustaron mucho. Como me encantan muchos de los juegos que veo en shalakabula. Hombre, el de Jorge en la calle me dejó bastante frío, a decir verdad. Pero luego con la manipulación, me ganó.

Ahora, sí que quiero decir algo que ODIO (recalco, no grito): Las cámaras ocultas. Me parecen algo horrible, inadmisible. Por ejemplo, no conozco a Yunke, y estoy seguro de que será un mago genial. Pero alguien que se presta a hacer pasar un rato de angustia real a la gente fingiendo haberse clavado unas tijeras en la nariz, para mí es alguien que no me interesa como mago ni como persona. punto. Sí, soy muy radical, pero es que me parece que hacer pasar a la gente ese rato y luego decir "no, que es una broma" debería ser delito. Me lo hacen a mí, y acabamos en comisaria. Por desgracia, nada x aki también hace bromitas con cámara oculta. Quizás algo más "light", de momento, pero las hacen. Y que te hagan pasar un mal rato en el supermercado diciendo que has pasado un billete falso es una mala leche. Hombre, que la magia no es para gastar bromas y hacer quedar en evidencia a la gente. Las bromas nunca son divertidas para el que las sufre, aunque sonría porque no le queda más remedio. En ese aspecto, un cero a los dos programas por mi parte.

De todas maneras es mi opinión, probablemente equivocada, seguramente sin fundamento, pero sólo mi opinión.

Yo tampoco intento molestar a nadie.

Venga, un saludo.

Rafa Cama

(Joroba lo mal que sienta esa hora menos, y hablo por mí)

[/quote]

----------


## nick63nick

Yo estoy muy de acuerdo con MJJMARKOS,

Veamos, si miramos el programa bajo el punto de vista de un profano, cláramente eran juegos (no me gusta decir trucos) verdaderamente novesodos y como bien comenta MJJMARKOS, prácticamente te tienes que remontar unos 10 años en TV para recordar algo parecido.

Ahora bien,  si enfocamos el programa para gente que aficionados o "profesionales" de la mágia, están o estamos más acostumbrado a conocer, saber y/o tener los efectos en nuestros repertorios, es obvio que pensemos que igual el programa está un "poco desfasado" en la presentación de alguno/os juegos, por ejemplo disminución de cigarrillos, cigarrilos a traves de moneda, billete roto y recompuesto.

Pero creo que deberíamos centrarnos en lo que realmente es el objetivo principal del programa y que lógicamente es el de entretener durante una hora al público profano y sorprenderle y creo que ese objetivo está más que conseguido si la dinámica del programa sigue así.

Además pienso que la presentación y ejecución de ese tipo de efectos, para nosotros nos viene muy bien, por que muchos de nosotros tenemos dentro de nuestras rutinas alguno de los juegos que allí se hicieron y por tanto eso nos hace estar también "actualizados", puesto que si tu haces un show y presentas algún juego de esos y la gente ya lo ha visto por TV, para tu público aun le hace más atractivo tu show, de eso estoy seguro.

En cuanto a los magos, para mi estuvieron muy bien.

Jorge Blas, en su estilo, quizás para mi gusto algunas veces lo veo muy rígido actuando y poco natural, la americana que lleva quizás le de esa sensación pues la veo muy "subida" de hombros, ya digo que puede pareceros una tontería, pero es mi punto de vista. Me gustó mucho la última rutina de produccíones de abanicos y cartas.

Ines, para mi muy bien y muy natural, con el tema de fumar, creo que acertadísimas las rutinas y lo único que para mi sobró, fue el cigarrilo en la nariz, no es por nada, pero ese juego nunca me ha gustado, por que la mágia también la ven niños y pienso que este tipo de juegos puede dar lugar a que ellos "copien" y creo que eso no esta bien.
En cuanto al billete roto y recompuesto, estuvo genial, la única pega para mi fueron las tomas del cámara, que en exceso se fijaba más en la reacción de la gente, que en la propia rutina y en el mago en sí.

Jandro, también me gustó mucho, especialmente cuando hizo las rutinas de navajas con el de cruz y raya.
Sin embargo con el mapa roto y recompuesto, la verdad que no vi limpia del todo la rutina, pues se "le vio" un poco cuando sacó el verdadero mapa, quizás tardó un poquito más de la cuenta cuando lo saco de la chaqueta y se le vio un poquitín.

Luis Piedrahita, estuvo sensacional e ingenioso con el tema de los clavos, la presentación con los niños para mi fue la mejor de todas las del programa y la ejecución de la rutina, fantástica.

En cuanto al MAGOMIGUE, eso para mi es mágia "galactica" y altamente novedosa, además que me encanta como presenta sus rutinas y el toque de humor que les da.

Las únicas pegas que le pongo al programa, son las tomas que se realizan de magia callejera, pues acentúan demasiado los planos de reacción del público, al estilo de los vídeos de Ciryl Takayama y eso hace que pierdas en algún momento la noción de la rutina. Quizás esto a los ojos de un profano, les de igual y sea una manera d hacer TV más dinámica, pero para mi no es quizás los mejores planos para ver magia.

De momento para mi el programa un 9.

Saludos a todos

----------


## rafa cama

Para que quede más claro. A nada x aki le doy un 8 (pierde dos puntos por tener bromas con cámara oculta).

Saludines.

----------


## Neither

Pienso que las cámaras oculta, que son complicadísimas en televisión, están en los programas para que la gente se dé cuenta de el impacto que lleva la magia en una persona que se expone a un efecto sin saberlo (os imaginais que os rompen un billete de 50€ en el super y os dicen que es falso y en segundos os lo recomponen... pues yo como mago fliparía, no por el efecto sino las formas de presentarlo, imaginaros como una persona profana...)
Creo que antes de criticar a alguien, en este caso a mi persona por decir que Nada x aqui es novedoso... y sigo diciendo que lo es (OJO, en todo, magia, dinamismo, creatividad, sintonias...) hay que mirar un poco mas de la nariz que tenemos delante y pensar cómo y para quién está dirigido esos programas!!!

Que pensarán los productores de Shalakabula :Confused:  Veremos cambios en los próximos programas :Confused:  Verdaderamente, hoy he puesto la grabación en el trabajo (tv local) y tanto creativos, productores, guionistas... se quedan con Nada x aqui como un buen programa de magia (OJO, comparandolo con Shalakabula... si lo comparamos con Chantatachan...)

Con estas reflexiones, lo único que digo (que ya lo he dicho varias veces) si hay un programa de MAGIA, y hace tiempo que no hay ninguno, hay que ver magia actual, (leches que la rutina de magoo de las calaveras zombies lo hizo hace 10 años en el programa Chantatachan de Juan Tamariz!!!).

Pues eso, buena magia, que nos queden ya que pueden muy alto a los magos, el bien que hacen ellos en la tele nos repercute a todos...

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mi me encantó el programa, como a casi todos  :Wink1:  Inés (ademas de estar muy buena) me encantó en el cigarro a traves de la moneda y con la levitacion del tabaco. Jorge muy buena manipulacion de cartas y el juego del anillo me flipé. Porque ustedes dicen que no hay compinche porque si no...  :shock:  :shock:   Jandro muy bueno tambien y que decir de MagoMigue... Pero solo una cosa, que nadie lo ha comentado, no os parece un poco arriesgado hacer un enfile con muchas camaras enfocando? Y ademas creo que no lo hizo en el momento "clave" sino que lo hizo un segundo o dos despues (me refiero que yo creo que deberia de haberlo hecho cuando la chica levantó la carta y no despues). bueno pero me ha encantado. un saludo!!

----------


## Fujur

Sobre el enfile, yo lo noté pero la verdad es que en la situación en la que estaba con tan poco espacio y sin poder evitar el angulo de la camara sin que quedara cantoso lo hizo muy bien creo yo. Solo comentaros que un amigo mago vio el programa con su hermana y segun me comentó en el momento del enfile su hermana dijo: "Ha hecho algo!". Aunque no supiera que habia hecho o si habia hecho algo, ella ya tenia la duda.

 Por cierto me he fijado que en el link que han puesto antes en el que se habla de nada por aqui han puesto unos videos de dos rutinas que se pueden bajar. Eso creo que no he podido probarlo al estar en la uni. Si no quereis buscar el link aqui os lo dejo, los videos están abajo:
http://www.cuatro.com/programas/entr...nto/nadaxaqui/


Saludos

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
Sólo quería decir que ole, ole y ole por MagoMigue. Yo le ví actuar cuando comenzaba hace ya muuuchos años, y desde entonces se veía que iba a acabar siendo un genio. Ha mejorado muchiiiiiiiiiiisimo los pocos fallitos que tenía al principio como su dicción ó su forma de contactar con el público, así que aunque aún tenga algunos defectillos en cuanto los arregle va a ser un tio insuperable. Ya me gustaría a mi tener el 1% de su potencial. Y tened en cuenta su edad, este tio en 10 años a saber donde llega..., donde él quiera creo yo. Ole.

----------


## MM

Pues a mi el enfile del magomigue me pareció cojonudo. Es más, lo tengo grabado en video y aun pasandolo a cámara lenta es dificil de ver. Ya no te digo de hacer...pues no me queda ná.
Saludos.

----------


## BITTOR

Ese es el problema de hacer magia por la tele que si se ve una segunda vez el programa puedes ver cosas que antes no hubieras visto y los espectadores menos por la misdireccion. En cuanto al enfile, yo tambien lo vi y creo que estuvo muy bien lo que pasa es que todos sabiamos antes de que lo hiciera que iba a hacer un enfile, estaba claro; de todas formas el publico profano no creo que haya notado nada a no ser que este a pillar en vez de a disfrutar; tambien decir que la camara ayudo un poquito a cubrir el enfile y gracias a esto solo se ve un poquito.

Queria decir tambien que yo como muchos usuarios del foro no puedo ver shalakabula y ya a quedado claro que no se trata de comparar y si se quiere hacerlo por favor abrir otro post; es que resulta muy cansado leer todos los post y al final descubrir que hay poquito referido a nada x aqui. Si se quiere hablar de shalakabula hay un post bien grande en el foro para hacerlo.

----------


## BITTOR

Nadie va a comentar nada sobre el segundo programa de Nada x aqui? Estais haciendolo en algun otro post?

----------


## ign

Parece que ya se ha pasado la euforia por el "Nada x aquí", jajajajaja.
El efecto que más me gustó (no me canso de verlo) fue el último que realizó Jorge Blass, el de la nieve. La verdad es que es precioso.
Otro efecto que me gustó, fue el que realizó por la calle de "la carta en el cristal" (mejor hecho que el que se hizo en Shalakabula). Muchísimo mejor utilizar un escaparate que un cuadro negro, ¿no?
Miguel Ángel Gea me encantó, es increible el manejo que tiene con las monedas, y los demás, tambien muy bien, aunque se me hizo un poco largo el vídeo de Jandro en el programa de cocina...
A ver qué opináis vosotros...

----------


## Neither

Sin palabras... un programa que se me hace cortisimo... los efectos buenisimos, en fin... que sigan así que se están saliendo...  :o 

Saludos  8-)

----------


## _[amigo]_

No he tenido oportunidad de verlo, pero espero tener el gusto de hacerlo pronto, solo por lo que he leido por aki...parece ser alucinante.
Voy tras el a ver si algun dia puedo y saco un poco de tiempo para verlo.
Espero llevarme una grata sorpresa con el resultado  :Wink1:

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mi tambien me pareció largo el video de Jandro. En cuanto a NIEVE de Jorge Blass se me asemeja demasiado demasiado al de Copperfield. Los juegos en la calle muy buenos. Gea tambien muy bueno. un saludo!!

----------


## ivanoriola

Casi todo me recuerda a otras cosas que ya he visto antes (T.H.E.M, David Blaine, Copperfield ETC.) Pero eso no le quita merito porque sige siendo la primera vez que se ve en España, solo algunos (Nosotros) conocen esos estilos.

Esta claro que innovar no es facil, pero lo de copiar otros estilos que han funcionado en USA es una tecnica que se lleva haciendo en España años y años... (que se lo pregunten a Emilio Aragon)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Otro efecto que me gustó, fue el que realizó por la calle de "la carta en el cristal" (mejor hecho que el que se hizo en Shalakabula). Muchísimo mejor utilizar un escaparate que un cuadro negro, ¿no?



OJITO: el viernes, en Shalakabula, Gambero (al que me habréis leido criticar) hizo el mismo efecto en la calle. Y debo decir, que lo hizo bien. No se metió con el público del modo al que nos tenái acostumbrados. Esta vez le reconozco el mérito.

En cuanto a Nada x aquí: 

Gea estuvo genial.
Jandro me gustó bastante y, he de reconocer, a una de mis barajas ke ha salido un muñecajo adivinacartas.  :Wink:  
Inés me gustó con su rutina de moendas. Me costó un poquillo pillarle el asuntillo y, una vez 'visto' veo que realizó la rutina con muy buenas maneras.
Piedrahíta no e encantó demasiado (me refiero a lo de sacar los DNI), aunque él siempre está genial en su papel.
Jorge... Efectivamete el final estuvo muy bien. Quizá... sólo quizá.. le veo un poco.. como decirlo sin que se malinterprete... 'yo soy la estrella'? (puedo estar equivocado y seguro que muchos pensáis lo contrario). Y conste que le admiro (sin envidias).

----------


## ARENA

> En cuanto a NIEVE de Jorge Blass se me asemeja demasiado demasiado al de Copperfield.


En que se parece lo que hace Jorge Blas con lo que hace David Copperfield  :Confused:  

Puedes ver el video de Copperfield aqui :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0wwU_sjXR9E

----------


## ARENA

Y buscando el video de la nieve de Copperfield encontre esta versión de carta a traves del cristal pero en una pantalla de ordenador, esta curiosa.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3qU8vLHhs

----------


## BITTOR

Esta vez el invitado fue Gea y la verdad es que me alucino la rutina de Miguel Aparicio que hizo (no suelo copiar las rutinas de los demas pero esta sera una excepcion), que bonito; respecto a las monedas muy chulo tambien aunque en el tema de monedas me gusto mas el chink a chink de Ines que me dejo alucinado y me devolvio el encanto que habia perdido por las monedas. Muy habil esta chica que hizo lo que hizo con dos personas al lado suyo; me encanto tambien lo de las pizarritas; solo decir que como en el primer programa me encanto su estilo y estoy orgulloso de que vean que en España no solo hay buenos magos sino que tambien la magia es cosa de chicas y las hay muy buenas. En cuanto a Luis no me gusto nada el juego que hizo; no se, creo que no fue muy acertado aunque ya he comentado que este chabal me encanta. En cuanto a Jandro me encanto todo lo que hizo aunque en la camara oculta me esperaba mas magia; eso si, me encanto; y alucinante la aparicion de la botella y muy acertados y coherentes todos sus juegos. Y en cuanto a Jorge muy bien echos sus juegos y muy bonito lo de la nieve. Espero que en el proximo Piedrahita nos haga reir mas y que Jorge nos sorprenda con algo nuevo. Un saludo a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> En cuanto a NIEVE de Jorge Blass se me asemeja demasiado demasiado al de Copperfield.
> 
> 
> En que se parece lo que hace Jorge Blas con lo que hace David Copperfield  
> 
> Puedes ver el video de Copperfield aqui :
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=0wwU_sjXR9E



Se me asemeja en el tipo de musica y en las vueltas que da cuando la nieve esta cayendo.

----------


## miguelajo

BiTTOR..Que has querido decir con que con esta Rutina harás una excepción copiandola?...
Seré un purista?..Seré un gili_pollas?..
Si no está publicada, ni se vende, ni está contado en conferencias....no es lícito o ético el hacerla y muchisimo menos copiar la Charla.
Lo que cuenta Gea es cierto el Juego es un regalo que Miguel Aparicio le hizo a GEA, si quieres que te lo regale a ti también vete a Granada y se lo pides...
Vamos que digo yo..pero lo mismo es que se me va la olla.
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## BITTOR

Ya pero Gea la ha compartido con toda España el viernes no :Confused: ?? Yo no se si esta publicada ni si se vende pero yo veo a un gran mago en la television  haciendo un juego muy bonito y si yo puedo hacerlo porque no voy a hacerlo no? No te entiendo Miguelajo; osea que tu no puedes hacerle a tus amigos o familia ese juego porque el juego tiene dueño? Vaya vaya, como va España señores. Por cierto, lo que no seria etico seria decir que el juego es de tu invencion pero porque no decir que es un juego de Miguel Aparicio que hizo Miguel Angel Gea en la television? No se, ya te digo que no te entiendo.

----------


## magic-carlos

Que yo sepa ese juego se llama Ases Mcdonals y sí está publicado. Aunque  en esa ocasión fueron Jotas mcdonnals creo recordar. Lo que pasa es que la presentación que hizo Gea fue muy diferente a la que se suele ver.

Yo personalmente creo que es mejor inventarse una charla propia. Sino donde está la creatividad? :P Aún así, si se copia la charla de Miguel Aparicio habría que decirlo antes de comenzar la presentación del juego.

Saludos.

----------


## BITTOR

Bueno Magic-Carlos esta tambien el volver el paquete a todas de caras blancas; pero si mas que nada lo que a bordado Miguel Aparicio es la presentacion. Yo ya he comentado en varias ocasiones que yo hago mis propias presentaciones y ademas disfruto haciendolas y que para mi la magia es un proceso creativo. Pero que de malo tiene citando al autor el hacer un juego de el? Yo estaria encantado si creara un juego de que todo el mundo quisiera hacerlo y dijeran: Este juego es del mago Bittor de Cantabria. Ya dijo Gea, que si fuera un cuadro nos lo habria enseñado pero que como es magia hay que hacerla.

----------


## Gandalf

Bittor, que me corrija Miguelajo si el entendió otra cosa y por eso dijo lo que dijo, pero en tu post daba la sensación de que hablabas como si fueras a incluir el juego de Gea en un programa tuyo de forma profesional, no a tu repertorio de magia de andar por casa.




> (no suelo copiar las rutinas de los demas pero esta sera una excepcion)





> Ya pero Gea la ha compartido con toda España el viernes no??


Cualquier cantante comparte contigo sus canciones cada día por la radio y eso no quiere decir que te de permiso para que tú saques tu propio disco con ellas por mucho que digas quien es el autor. Si todo se reduce a cantar en la ducha o en el coche o con los amigos no creo que ese sea el problema. No se si me explico.

Pero oye, sobre esto de la ética en la magia hay ya otros posts, comentemos esto un poco si quereis pero sin desviar el tema principal de este post.

----------


## BITTOR

Ahi le has dado Gandalf; quizas MiguelAjo se penso que yo era un mago profesional en vez de un aficionado que lleva muy poquito y que iba a presentar la rutina de Aparicio de forma profesional. Si MiguelAjo me entendio eso pues entonces pido disculpas por haberme explicado mal. Nunca se me hubiera ocurrido hacer eso si no hubiera estado publicado o no hubiera tenido el permiso del autor. 

En cuanto a cosas eticas o no eticas pasa mucho con los gags; muchos magos hacen los gags que les gustan de otros magos en sus actuaciones y eso tampoco esta bien. Yo por ejemplo estoy trabajando en la presentacion de un juego y la tengo ya casi perfecta y la verdad es que me ha salido una joyita y muy graciosa; no me importaria que algun compañero la hiciese (de manera no profesional) siempre y cuando dijese que es de mi creacion; Y ahora es cuando se entiende lo del regalo en el tema profesional ya que solo seria etico hacerlo con el permiso del autor.

Por cierto Gandalf podriamos abrir un post sobre lo etico o no etico porque parece un tema interesante.

----------


## javifocus

> Se me asemeja en el tipo de musica y en las vueltas que da cuando la nieve esta cayendo.


Bueno decir que se asemeja en el tipo de musica y en las vueltas pues no quiere decir que se parezca tanto. Por ejemplo copperfield lo hace de pie, Jorge sentado. Copperfield lo hace con las manos limpias, Jorge con un abanico dando aire. Copperfield hace aparecer un niño y el desaparece para luego volver a aparecer. La musica de copperfield creo que esta creada para el y la de Jorge es la Bso de una peli (Dragon de Bruce Lee) Yo veo mas diferencias que similitudes, tampoco por darle un aire tampoco va a pasar nada, digo yo.

----------


## ivanoriola

Solo apuntar que la musica que utiliza David Copperfield, practicamente ninguna esta hecha en esclusiva para él, son casi todas bandas sonoras de peliculas. 
Por ejemplo la que utiliza con la nieve es "*Prince Of Tides*" (El principe de las mareas) de _James Newton Howard_

----------


## miguelajo

Ya te digo que es que yo seré mu purista o lo que querais...Pero si el Juego no está publicado, ni se vende...no es ético el copiarlo...ni para hacerselo a tus colegas..
Porque al final, y lo digo porque lo he visto...Lo haces tanto que te crees que es tuyo ( no lo digo por ti Bittor, hablo de una persona generica) y un día te sale una historia más formal y lo acabas haciendo...
El juego efectivamente es una versión de Ases Mac Donnald, pero lo mejor del juego es la charla...
Es que además en este caso concreto se lo que digo.
en una ocasión alguien vio a GEA hacer el juego y directamente le dijo a GEA, : Oye tu me puedes pasar la charla, es que me gustaría hacer el juego...
GEA que es más grande por dentro de lo que aparenta por fuera le contestó:..hombre...yo creo que lo suyo es que si te gusta el juego y demás pues hables con Miguel Aparicio y si quiere que te lo pase él.
Pero ya os digo que esto es la manera de ser de cada uno...
Si no, pues seguiremos oyendo LAAAAA PIERNA WILLY, ME ODIA POR UNA BROMA...VAYA NOCHECITA!!...Y demás.

----------


## magomago

Aunque nos desviemos un poco del tema , creo que lo que dice Miguelajo no tiene vuelta de hoja.Copiar la charla y un juego que no ha sido publicado ni comercializado es poco etico.
Pero bueno no quiero decir que no se pueda hacer , cada uno hace en la vida lo que quiera y yo tampoco soy la madre Teresa de Calcuta y he copiado juegos en mis comienzos y alguno (Muy poquitos) en la actualida y aunque no soy un inventor de juegos , procuro adaptarlos a mi forma de ver la magia.
No voy a crucificar a nadie por copiar un juego que no esta publicado , pero si que reitero : No es etico , tampoco veo etico que los de Peng..uin vendan dobles lifts , que las tiendas de magia no te digan como se hace el juego y a veces te lleves sorpresas desagradables por un dinero considerable porque es casi impracticable pero lo hacen . Y asi podria continuar con cosas poco eticas en el mundo de la magia , algunas en mayor o menor grado.

----------


## Gandalf

Pufff otra vez el tema de la ética...

Pues chicos, no se que le veis de distinto a la magia con respecto al resto de artes escénicas.

Miguelajo ¿Estás diciendo que no se puede aceptar que uno se aprenda una canción de Amaral para cantarla en un Karaoke o en un teatrillo vecinal? ¿Está mal que uno recite versos de Góngora en una reunión de familiares? ¿O contar un cuento de Jorge Bucai a otra persona que no tiene el libro? ¿Está mal aprenderse la charla de un juego de Tamariz para hacerla en casa con amigos? Es que para mi son ejemplos todos semejantes y que creo que todos tenemos como algo normal y no faltos de ética.

Claro, si tú te adelantas en el tiempo y ya prevees que el que se aprende un juego o una canción lo termina haciendo de manera profesional faltando así a la ética pues no tengo contestación, pero plantearnos eso que dices es poco menos que darle la razón a la SGAE y que nos cobren hasta por cantar en la ducha.

El problema de que haya quien "no se acuerde" de que lo que hace está copiado de alguien es una cosa criticable incluso penalmente, justificar con ese razonamiento que uno no copie de sus ídolos por si acaso es otra muy distinta que en mi opinión no entra dentro del mismo saco.

De todas formas, Miguelajo, me encantaría comentar esto contigo en la SEI pues quizás a mi me falta la visión del profesional.

----------


## miguelajo

Yo no soy profesional...
Y ya os digo que esto es sólo una cuestión mia y de como me lo han hecho ver todos mis "maestros" ( vamos de la gente que he aprendido y me ha hecho pensar).
Hay miles y miles y miles de libros y videos y DVD donde se explican los juegos con las charlas y todo...
si yo decido no hacer negocio con eso...Pues nadie puede hacerlo, son mis ideas y mi trabajo..
Cuando Amaral saca un disco...tu lo compras y pagas por ello. Puedes cantarlo en tu casa...
Pero si tu oyes a un cantautor por ahí..Es lícito que cantes sus canciones?
Bueno si quieres abrimos otro post...

----------


## Gandalf

¡Mas profesional que yo, si!




> si yo decido no hacer negocio con eso...Pues nadie puede hacerlo, son mis ideas y mi trabajo..


En efecto, estoy contigo, si decides hacer negocio. Pero lo que se plantea no es eso... creo.

No me apetece abrir un post de este tema por que ya hay varios y nunca se ha llegado a nada, cada cual se ha quedado con sus ideas y el que quiere copiar está copiando sin verguenza ninguna, allá él. Si alguien lo abre hablaremos pero me lo tomaré con tranquilidad. Pero si me gustaría plantearlo en una mesa en al SEI. A ver si coincidimos un día con tiempo y lo hablamos.

----------


## BITTOR

> si yo decido no hacer negocio con eso...Pues nadie puede hacerlo, son mis ideas y mi trabajo..


En eso totalmente de acuerdo Miguelajo, pero como ha dicho Gandalf el tema es otro; aunque a veces quizas cuesta ver lo que es etico y lo que no. En mi caso me desconcerto lo que me dijistes porque yo no vi que no fuera etico, no te entendi; y aunque me da que ahora te empiezo a entender por donde ibas no estaria mal este debate para sacar algo en claro y si es posible tomar el criterio mas adecuado.

De todas formas te dire que lo mas probable que la gran presentacion de Miguel Aparicio solo se quede en un brillante ejemplo de como presentar ese juego y al final uno cree la suya propia con otro tema claro. 

Y vamos y sobra decir que si he ofendido a nadie no era mi intencion. Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Se que no soy administrador ni moderador ni nada del foro, pero este post creo que es para hablar sobre el programa de magia, no sobre lo que estan hablando ultimamente (creo). Es que a veces cansa leer cosas que no tienen que ver con el post, porque yo creo que es alguna opinion sobre el programa y sus efectos y luego veo otra cosa. Venga un saludo, que no estamos aqui pa pelear.

----------


## miguelajo

Como me gusta el programa de Cuatro!!! :D  :D 
Ahora ya podemos hablar de lo otro..eje,je
Bueno que lo siento el haberme ido por las ramas
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## ARENA

Bueno si ya no van a hablar del tema doy por ultimo mi aportación, aunque Miguel Tiene razón queda mas bonito hacer una presentación que se adapte a tu personalidad y no copiar una que no te pegue ni con cola,creo que le gano la pasión, lo vi en Almussafes y debe de dar mucha rabia que te copien tus ideas , sin embargo si no copiaramos cosas que funcionan ,el 70% de los magos a ver que harian sin los chistes de Pepe Caroll, Tamariz etc.

Por otro lado no se tomen las palabras de Miguel Ajo a rajatabla si le hacen un juego a sus familiares copiando tal cual una rutina de otro mago nadie se va a enterar , lo peor que puede pasar es que les digan " Eso se lo vi hacer a tal o cual"

Ahora lo malo es que hagan un show en un teatro donde cobren dinero y hagan cosas de otros, ahi si espero que los demanden.

Bueno volviendo al tema Nada x aqui Vi a Jorge Blass hacer lo de la nieve y no tiene nada que ver con lo que hizo en el programa , se quedo corto.

Saludos

----------


## Vangrant

He tenido la oportunidad de ver los dos programas de Nada x aqui recientemente. No pude verlos en su momento por motivos de trabajo, y prefiero no explicar como los he conseguido....
Mi opinión... fantásticos!!! Un gran trabajo de Jorge, hay q reconocerlo, porque seguro que ha puesto todo su empeño para que el proyecto saliese adelante.
Nada más empezar vi lo de la furgoneta... buff, me alegro de seguir viendo cosas que me dejan sin habla.
Jandro... genial. Es un gran comunicador (solo le había visto en IMPOSIBLE de Jorge, y alli no hablaba)
Piedrahita... solo en mi opinión... es un genio, pero es el que menos me ha transmitido de momento. Aunq me gustó lo del DNI.
Inés... impresionante. (En todos los sentidos, por cierto). Solo le diría q evitase decir lo de Muy Clarito... me recuerda a Gambero, no sé por que. Genial enlazando juegos, por cierto.
Y Jorge, genial como siempre, aunq de momento, los juegos q ha hecho ya los habia hecho en IMPOSIBLE y no me han sorprendido, claro. Aunq igualmente, muy bien.

Un 10 al programa

Saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

Como veo que nadie habla del ultimo programa pues empiezo yo :D 

Me gusto la Transpo de Jandro, bastante original para lo que yo conozco. Luis me gusto tambien con sus monedas y la caja Okito (creo que se llama asi). Cuando estuvo en Las Palmas tambien creo que hizo algo de monedas y muy bien. La camara oculta buenisima tambien jajaja vaya cara se les quedó a los mensajeros. Ines muy buena con Ramoncin. El juego de sombras de Blass me recordó a uno que vi de Criss Angel, me encantó. En definitiva me gusto mucho este programa, mucho mucho. A ver si sigue asi.

Oops se me olvida Yunke, aunque no me gusta mucho la magia de escenario y/o grandes ilusiones pero la Metamorfosis (creo que se llama asi) estuvo bien para mi gusto.

----------


## sam'o'gut

Pues allá va mi comentario:

El programa de ayer simplemente genial, aluciné con todas la "travesuras" mágicas. Personalmente el único punto débil que encontré fue el juego que realizó Ines a Ramoncín. Le faltó potencia mágica y factor sorpresa. A mi modo de ver la forma de perder la carta rota en la baraja no fue la adecuada y eso estropeó el climax final.

----------


## nAcHo99

Otro que comenta :
Me gusto mucho el programa, fue mu entretenido sobre todo me encanto la cara que se le quedo al primer mensajero en la camara oculta con los peces !! Y todo genial

----------


## nick63nick

Creo que el programa ma mejorando semana a semana, el de ayer me gustó más que los otros en general, aunque en el primero me encantó "magomigue".

En este de ayer, me gustó más Piedrahita que en los anteriores, las monedas con la okito estuvo muy bien.

Quizás también soy de la opinión que Inés, en este programa estuvo algo más flojita, el juego con Ramoncín no me gustó demasiado, para mi también le faltó algo de climax.

Pero en general, cada semana me está gustando más el programa, espero que guste y tenga suficiente audiencia para mantenerlo en antena durante mucho tiempo.
Hacía años que no habían programas sólo de mágia en TV y eso al final nos beneficia a todos los que amamos este arte.

Un saludo.

----------


## Neither

Parece que funciona bien el programa, cada día se escucha a mas gente comentar sobre el programa, quiza le falta algo de promoción porque la mayoría de la gente lo ve de casualidad haciendo zapping...

Cada programa lo veo mas novedoso (quitando la actuacion de yunke, ya repetido del shalakabula...) y mas dinámico... la cámara oculta de Jandro, fantástica... vaya risas con los mensajeros... jajajaja....

Por otro lado, no me gusto mucho luis en la universidad, si os fijabais en las chicos que estaban viendolo detras de él... :roll:  sus caras hablaban solas... yo normalmente suelo hacer ese efecto a lo copperfield (sin nadie por detras).

Y como empezo el programa Jorge... alucinante... todas las criticas a tomar pol...  :Wink:  

Que sigan así porque están que se salen...  8-) 

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## ossiris

De los 3 programas el mejor, espero que el proximo sea mejor aun y el otro mejor etc etc.

----------


## ARENA

Que opinan de la aparición de Yunke en nada por aqui ? No se firma un contrato de exlusividad en Shalakabula ? No hay mas magos en España para que tengan que compartirse mago los programas ?

Yo creo que no esta bien que los magos de Shalakabula vayan a Nada x Aqui y mucho menos haciendo los mismos trucos.

----------


## Gandalf

Yo creo una suerte ver a Yunke en Nada x Aquí. Y sobre todo por que no sabemos nada de las condiciones que cada uno firmó con la empresa contratante.

De la calidad de Yunke no creo que haya muchos, así que si yo fuese la productora de NxA ¿Por que no sacarle? ¿Por que buscar otro peor? 

Si en vez de Yunke fuese Tamariz seguro que la sensación no sería de "juego sucio" y si de una actuación a modo de "estrella invitada", que es justo lo que es.

----------


## javimental

Opino como Grandalf, es una lujo ver a Yunke (los dos), por lo menos en ese programa se vio buena magia de escena. Seguro que hay mas magosde escena, pero sin duda muchos menos que de mesa y en esta parcela salen los mismos de siempre, incluso 4 van a repetir.

----------


## ARENA

> Si en vez de Yunke fuese Tamariz seguro que la sensación no sería de "juego sucio" y si de una actuación a modo de "estrella invitada", que es justo lo que es.


 :Confused: ??
Que tiene que ver Tamariz  ? por supuesto que la sensación no seria de "juego sucio" ,  Tamariz no esta en otro programa de magia que es competencia de Nada x Aqui y podria salir en cualquiera de los 2 como invitado , Yunke es fijo del otro programa por lo cual  parece desleal que salga en la competencia y me extrañaria mucho que no hubiera contratos de exclusividad. Otra cosa seria aparecer en programas diferentes por ejemplo Buenafuente.etc.

----------


## BusyMan

Si sale es que no hay exclusividad y si no hay exclusividad ¿qué hacemos metiendo las narices en lo que no son nuestros contratos?

Y ¿cómo va a firmar un tío exclusividad en una cadena en la que va a salir unos poquitos días? No creo que le convenga a nadie limitarse. ¿Que ahora tiene tirón? Pues a aprovecharlo lo máximo posible.

----------


## Gandalf

Arena, me refería a que si fuese Juan el que estuviese en Shalakabula e hiciese una aparición en cualquier otro programa lo lógico sería pensar: "Claro, es tan bueno que puede ir donde quiera, y además ¿quien no querría tenerle en su programa?".

O al menos eso es lo que pienso yo, de Juan y de Yunke, y de Mago Migue, y de ....

----------


## MM

Dos puntualizaciones del programa nº 3:
- Luis en la universidad. Los espectadores de atras ven lo que no hay que ver en el truco del billete. Ya lo han comentado por aqui. 
- Primer programa sin cortes publicitarios. Ideal para grabar en video.

Por lo demás muy bien, sobretodo Jorge quemando todas las criticas al empezar el programa.

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mi opinión:

Si Yunque ha ido a NxA será, supongo, porque no romperá ningún contrato. Lo de repetir el número me parece patético... salvo que haya sido la condición para poder salir en NxA (Me refiero a que en Shalakabula no hayan puesto pegas a cambio de que no hiciera un jeugo nuevo). No lo se, pero si ha sido decisión suya me parece desacertado. PEROOOOOOOOOOOO.... en varias ocasiones he dicho que no me gusta ban las actuaciones de Yunque en plan 'cámara oculta en Shalakabula'. He de decir que me gustó su número con la caja en NxA (no lo vi en Shala...). Igual que le critico cuando algo no me gusta, le alabo cuando creo que lo hace muy bien. Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar y adios, muy buenas!

----------


## ARENA

Yo creo que si Tamariz estuviera en un programa de magia no habria dinero en el mundo que lo hiciera aparecer en un programa que compite con el suyo, en programas de otro tipo si para promocionar el suyo.

Eso se llama ponerse la camiseta.

----------


## BITTOR

Buenisimo el tercer programa de nada x aqui. Jorge estuvo genial con lo del periodico y sobre todo con el juego de las cartas jumbo aunque me parece que al final fue un poco fallo que tuviera que meter la mano otra vez al saco para voltear algunas cartas porqeu la elegida estaba de frente; pero buenisima la presentacion. Por cierto, perfectamente realizado el juego con las sombras de la aguja y la silla, una chulada. En cuanto a Ines alucinante lo de las sombras chinescas, me encanto el conejillo y vamos que en general nunca habia visto un juego de este tipo y me encanto. En cuanto a Jandro bravo por esa camara oculta, es de lo mejor que he visto, fue divertidisimo y bravo tambien por ese juego con firmas. En cuanto a Piedrahita creo que me sigue gustando mas en el primer programa pero con las monedas estuvo genial aunque lo de la moneda borrada no me gusto mucho el juego del lapiz con el billete (misled) estuvo genial aunque tengo entendido que este juego tiene problemas de angulos y el estaba rodeado. Es un cachondo Luis cuando estaba todo el mundo callado y perplejo y salta: AQUI LA GENTE GRITA...Yo me partia. Y en cuanto a Junke decir que aunque no me gustan mucho ese tipo de ilusiones estuvieron genial y muy simpaticos y profesionales. Un saludo y hasta pronto.  :Wink:

----------


## sacrone

Po zi, el señor yunke repitió!!! y para mi, que vivo en la Comunidad Valenciana y puedo ver shalakabula y ademas veo cuatro, no me pareció buena idea el que repitiese la metamorfosis. Pero y la gente que no ve las autonomicas que emiten shalakabula :Confused:  Que hacemos con ellos, no tienen derecho a ver un numero como ese?? por que hay que reconocer que el numero está acongojante... 

 La verdad es que ver a yunke de invitado en nada x aqui se nos ha hecho un poco raro a todos verdad?? no habra algo de transfondo en todo esto?? cuantas preguntas juntas, madre mia. 

saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> .... Pero y la gente que no ve las autonomicas que emiten shalakabula Que hacemos con ellos, no tienen derecho a ver un numero como ese??



Debo reconocer que esta interesante puntualización cambia el sentido de muchas de nuestras intervenciones en este hilo. Si señor... Era un buen número y, ahora si, para todo el territorio. 

Rectifico: Ya no me parece tan desacertado (y coincido con que el número es muy bueno, sobre todo por la rapidez en introducir las lanzas y la 'aleatoriedad' de los sitios por los que las metía)

----------


## ossiris

> Pero y la gente que no ve las autonomicas que emiten shalakabula


Yo soy uno de esos, aca en Girona no pasan shalakabula, y me alegro de que haya repetido si es que repitio.

----------


## Gandalf

> Yo creo que si Tamariz estuviera en un programa de magia no habria dinero en el mundo que lo hiciera aparecer en un programa que compite con el suyo, en programas de otro tipo si para promocionar el suyo.
> 
> Eso se llama ponerse la camiseta.


Yo a eso lo llamo trabajar. Lo de que esté haciendo algo mal está por demostrar.

Que un trabajador por cuenta ajena trabaje para más de una empresa si estas son rivales ¿no está bien? ¿Firestone no puede hacer ruedas para dos escuderías distintas? ¿Una empresa de hostelería no puede hacer comidas para dos hoteles distintos? ¿Ni un actor debe trabajar en películas distintas que compitan a la vez en cartelera? ¿Un mago no debe trabajar en distintas salas de la misma ciudad?

Además, por lo que yo veo Shalakabula y NxA no son rivales. No compiten ni en día ni en franja horaria. No se... no veo la rivalidad directa.

¿Y que hace que creas que Yunke considere Shalakabula un programa "suyo"? Yo leo los títulos del programa y no es que me haya fijado con mucho interés, pero no recuerdo que Yunke salga como productor, director o nada parecido. Me puedo equivocar pero creo que es un contratado más, como yo en mi empresa...  :roll: Que trabaje donde quiera, y si la productora no quiere que lo haga que se lo paguen. Si se lo pagan y él se lo salta eso otro tema.

No se, me parece una crítica un poco por que si.

----------


## Iván Manso

Nada x aquí y Shalakabula no son competidores, son programas que están haciendo que la magia sea nombrada (por fin) en un amplio círculo de profanos, cada uno a su manera, pero lo están haciendo, y enseñando que en España no sólo hay dos magos sino que hay gran variedad, y en la variedad está el gusto no?

Si fueran competidores uno empezaría el viernes a las 22.00h y el otro el viernes a las 22.15h, vamos eso creo yo.

Los magos no competimos, o así debería ser. Conozco multitud de magos y todos (o la gran mayoría) nos alegramos de los éxitos de nuestros colegas. Yunke puede ir tanto a uno como a otro porque ambos programas son de magia y Yunke, corregirme si me equivoco, son magos, no?? 

Pues eso, que por mí como si se van pasando magos de un programa a otro, eso sí, conservando el formato de cada uno, lo cual, si que los diferencia y mucho...

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## Gandalf

Shalakabula y NxA no son rivales, en todo caso lo serán las cadenas de televisión que los emiten o las productoras que los producen. Pero los productos ya están vendidos, Shalakabula ya tiene una renovación por otros 13 programas más y espero que con NxA pase lo mismo, el share dice que hay muchas posibilidades de que así sea.

No estoy de acuerdo con Ivi con eso de que los magos no compiten. Como en cualquier profesión donde el mejor es el que suele tener los mejores contratos los magos compiten, y mucho. Houdini se las tuvo con más de uno y de dos y actualmente es de suponer que ocurre lo mismo con otros muchos. No olvidemos lo rápidamente que los magos critican a otros magos. Otra cosa es que a nivel aficionado todos somos amigos, y esa amistad se puede mantener en niveles profesionales, pero la rivalidad mágica siempre ha existido, y es magnífico que sea así, si no se mejoraría poco. Obviamente entre Yunke y los de NxA debe haber buen rollo o no estaría como invitado participando ya en otro programa. ¿No?

----------


## Moe

Tiene tanta lógica aparecer en SHALAKABULA y en NXA como escribir en MAGIA POTAGIA y en LA DAMA INQUIETA.

----------


## xavilito

> Tiene tanta lógica aparecer en SHALAKABULA y en NXA como escribir en MAGIA POTAGIA y en LA DAMA INQUIETA.


Jajaja, si que es verdad, a mi personalmente me gusta leer de los dos foros  :twisted: . Son muy buenos los dos.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Por fin he podido ver el Nada x aquí... , y la verdad, me he quedado sorprendido de la calidad del programa. Me ha gustado mucho, a parte de la calidad de los actuantes, el montaje del programa en sí, haciendo algo de 'street magic', plató, camara oculta...
La camara oculta en la que aparecía Jandro sacando una pecera de un mini paquete me encantó. También me gusta el 'alargue-realce' del climax que se hace al poner opiniones de la gente que ha presenciado el juego, muy a la americana.
En fin, si esto no triunfa es que la magia no tiene cabida en la TV. Pero mucho me temo que va a gustar!
Desde luego, si ya "desautoricé" al energumeno que hizo la critica del programa en un periodico, la crítica que colgó Pardo en este foro, ahora no puedo mas que reirme del pobre diablo.

----------


## ARENA

por ultimo dire que entiendo que yunke vaya a donde le paguen ,el error es de el programa de no poner una clausula de exclusividad que no les permita los "contratados" como dice Gandalf, aparecer en otros programas parecidos. Porque Shalakabula no invitara a Jorge Blass siendo el mago actual mas popular en España ??

----------


## Gandalf

¿quizás por que el programa no nace con la idea de invitar a nadie?

----------


## ARENA

No ? Rene Lavand, Armando Lucero, el Faquir etc.

----------


## javimental

O porque para magia de escena ya tienen a Yunke?.
No creo que jorge Blass sea el mago mas popular de España, (hagan una encuesta), si que es el mago que mas oportunidades ha tenido saliendo por TV.

----------


## Nether

Cuando preguntas a la gente profana sobre algun mago español a parte de Tamariz, los q te sepan decir algun nombre, en el 90% de los casos te diran Jorge Blass, y es posible q le recuerden como "el mago del anuncio de Telefonica" mas q x Nada x Aki ya q es un programa q lleva poco tiempo y sus ratings tp han sido espectaculares.

----------


## sacrone

De lo que se trata es de que podamos seguir disfrutando de la magia, ya sea en uno o en otro programa. 
Que ya era hora de que la magia de la television, como se suele decir... Fuese magia de verdad.

----------


## vcopola

La idea va en los ultimos post, la magia en este pais estaba un poco "dormida" en la television. Solo en algun programa esporadico y de noche un truco y la mayoria no eran Españoles. Aqui tenemos muy buenos magos y si se pone de moda la magia en la Tele mejor que mejor para todos, mas para disfrutar, ademas uno el viernes y otro el sabado, por mi que pongan en otra cadena uno el domingo jejeje.
Y si repiten los trucos o los magos que mas da, siempre y cuando sean buenos.

Otro post aparte merece lo de poder mostrar o dejar ver algunso trucos al publico, como se comenta con el truco del billete en la universidad, pero como digo eso es otro post
Un saludo

----------


## mariete15

Esta genial este programa, pero yo ahora veo un poco ams soso al jorge blass, porque antes era buenismo lo que hasia, ahora tmb , pero lo veo mas sosete

----------


## magomago

Pues nada , tampoco voy a ser muy extenso , simplemente decir que el cuarto programa tambien me ha encantado , ojala sigan el nivel de calidad en todos los programas venideros de nada por aqui.

----------


## Neither

Me parece que mis previsiones antes de que se emitiese este programa se han hecho realidad...  :Wink:  
Creo que el equipo de Nada x Aqui sabe perfectamente lo que quiere el publico, en dinamismo, novedad... la verdad que ultimamente luis me tiene acojonado con su numismagia, y la verdad que no es una cosas del otro mundo pero, lo de la rutina con el servilletero del bar!!! (VAYA PASADA... no me lo habría imaginado nunca  :roll: )

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## javimental

No se si el equipod e nada x aqui sabe lo que quiere el publico, de momento creo que no esta previsto renovar, solo han grabado 13 programas y por el momento la productora no tiene previsto grabar mas.

----------


## to

Es mucho pedir el programa 2, 3 y 4 en megaupload??.

Saludos!!

----------


## vcopola

Pues esperemos que se graben mas, el programa tiene buena audiencia para ser un sabado a las 9,30.
Como dice Neither me dejo tambien alucinado con lo del servilletero, muy buena idea.

----------


## Antonioooo

me encanta nada x aquí, aunque presiento que va a ir a peor, creo que mejor es difícil, se puede, pero es difícil, me huele que es más fácil que vaya a peor, espero que no. En un programa de tv supongo que hay que tocar un poco de todo, y todo todo...pues supongo que no gusta a casi nadie...... como las cuerdas por ejemplo, a mi no me gustan las cuerdas....(con o sin elegancia), el Jorge Blas hace las cosas mu bien, mucha calidad y mucha magia tambien claro, flipa con lo que hace, se emociona e incluso se le saltan las lágrimas y eso si me gusta, y me contagia el éxtasis, y su suavidad, y es como si gritara de placer en silencio, pero a la vez me parece demasiao ELEGANTE, me gusta la limpieza y él es limpio pero si es sin elegancia me gusta aun mas, bastante mas...


P.D.: esto no es una crítica destructiva, la elegancia está bien, no es algo criticable claro, pero es que a mi no me gusta demasiado la elegancia para la magia.


Saludos

----------


## sacrone

La verdad es que se lo curran un huevo!!! y quien se atreve  a decir que no se quedo con mas ganas de magia. lo único malo que tiene el programa es que se hace cortisimo. Pero bueno al fin y al cabo de eso es de lo que se trata, de que te quedes con ganas para el proximo día.

----------


## Ravenous

Qué raro que nadie haya comentado el último programa...

Me encantó el número de la cámara oculta, la mejor de todos los programas emitidos, tatno que estoy por comprarme el aparatito  :D . el número del cacahuete no estuvo nada mal, pero me pareció un poco soso, igual que la segunda actuación del mago Antón, tantos huecos en silencio no me parece que quedaran bien, al igual que el la rutina de los cubiletes de Inés (aunque me encantó el detalle del ratón, nunca lo había visto). De Luis Piedra ya no digo nada, con esa chispa que tiene, hasta el juego más tonto parece milagroso.

La bombilla que estalla es especial o se puede hacer impromptu?

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mi me encantó el programa, lo que habia que jugar un poco con las camaras en el juego de Ines de los cubiletes ya que las cargas se notaban bastante (en mi opinion claro) porque ponian un primer plano de las manos y tal, pero en general estuvo bastante bien. 

No estoy de acuerdo contigo, Ravenous, a mi el numero de los cacahuetes me encantó, tienes que verlo como profano, no como mago  :Wink1: 

Pedrahita el juego estuvo muy bien pero lo que he dicho, un enfile asi por la cara con mucha atencion a la carta... no sé no sé....

Mago Anton si que no me gustó, de las pocas cosas que no me han gustado del programa, aunque tambien me gustó lo del ratoncillo.

La camara oculta estuvo bastante bien pero hubiera estado mejor si se hubieran "disfrazado" porque al ser magos la gente puede sospechar pero estuvo muy bien.

El juego de Jorge en el templo ese egipcio estuvo tambien muy bien, me gusto mucho lo del agua.

En general me encantó, espero que sigan asi    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## vsalberto

Buenas, me perdí el 4º programa, si alguien lo tiene grabado y lo ha subido a algún sitio dadme la dirección porfa, sino esperaré a que alguien lo cuelgue por la mula, pero de momento no lo vi.

Saludops

----------


## ARENA

En el ***** estan los programas 1 al 4 ,el que se emitio este sabado 22 de Marzo pasado es el 5 y todavia no lo han colgado.

----------


## Ravenous

Nota para el que no lo sepa: en próximooo... ñiañiañiañia... TAMARIZ!!!! Que ya tardaban.

----------


## xavilito

Para el que se perdiese el quinto programa y no lo sepa, mañana por la mañana lo repiten (martes 25), a las 09:42 am.  :D . Voy a preparar esta noche el video que esta vez no me lo pierdo . saludosss. :twisted:

----------


## Vangrant

Pues poco añado a lo que se ha dicho.
Deacuerdo con Extremo en lo de las cargas de Inés, sobre todo en las últimas. Aún así, visto x primera vez, me encantó. Absolutamente genial lo del hmaster, tampoco yo lo había visto.
El de Luis muy gracioso, por un momento pensé que la hoja estaba preparada!
No me gustó Antón, no os parece que iba como a tirones? como dudando? sin embargo, no me esperaba lo de la rana, eso hizo que al final me gustase.
Y el de Jorge genial... además tuve la suerte de verlo en directo en su dia porque estaba por el templo!
En términos generales creo que el programa mantiene el nivel, al contrario, en mi opinión, cada vez va a mejor!
Saludos...

----------


## Neither

Dificil que un programa que sabe llevar la novedad magica, caiga y vaya a peor... dificil, vamos... muy dificil.  :Wink:  
Veremos el Shalakabula con la nueva plantilla... tiene que ser otra pasadaaaaaa....  8-) 

Saludos  :twisted:

----------


## vsalberto

> Para el que se perdiese el quinto programa y no lo sepa, mañana por la mañana lo repiten (martes 25), a las 09:42 am.  :D . Voy a preparar esta noche el video que esta vez no me lo pierdo . saludosss. :twisted:


Gracias!! Yo no lo sabía, yo pondré el despertador. El que me perdí fue el 5º :P

Encima, yo que soy nuevito en la mayoría de ellos aun veo magia, es genial!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mi me encantó todo ... nadie menciona a Jandro, así que lo digo yo .. genial el juego del puntito rojo y verde ...

Pero lo que me gustó más, y aún me rio fue la broma que hizo..

- Explicame el truco, explicame el truco, esta noche me lo explicas!!
- Si, vale, pero antes nos vestimos!

Piedrahita, genial como siempre, me encanta ... "tienes que descargarte!"

----------


## Maguete0

le voy a pedir la mano a Ines ! PoR DioS

----------


## javimental

Estoy deacuerdo con Vangrant, Anton no me gustó, sobre todo los últimos juegos, Jandro no lo ví, pero por lo dicho aqui, si lo que mas gustó fué la broma............., en cuanto a Jorge Blass y el resto, como siempre.

----------


## vsalberto

Acabo de ver la repetición. Genial.

Piedrahita es la leche, la cosa es que tiene chispa y hace las cosas divertidas, pero si, el enfile ese en los morros...

De Jorge me ha gustado más la rutina final que lo que ha hecho en el templo, flipo con este tio.

Jandro, la verdad es que no me gusta mucho su estilo, pero el truco del punto en cambio si. Me pareció muy bueno y bien hexo.

Ines de los 4 fue la que menos me gustó esta vez, pero yo que no habia visto el juego me sorprendieron el tomate, el limon y el amiguito con patas.

Anton, aunque me sorprendió la rana, no me gustó mucho. Además que me parece no tiene mucha gracia para hacer los trucos.

Saludos

----------


## Neither

La verdad que el Antçon es un poco sosete... parecçia su primera actuación...  :?

----------


## MM

El enfile de Luis está hecho en los morros, vale, pero vaya peazo enfile. Ya me gustaria a mi hacerlo así.

Saludos.

P.D. Es verdad, el mago Antón un poco soso.

----------


## vsalberto

Hombre, si hago un enfile delante de 20 personas y una camara, y los únicos que lo ven y lo aprecian son magos que hay detrás de la camara, entonces se me pondría un sonrisa de oreja a oreja que me duraría varios días por supuesto. 

No digo que lo hiciera mal, pero nose...

----------


## sam'o'gut

Siguiendo con el enfile. Yo no le veo problema a que realizara el enfile delante de 20 personas porque la verdad es que la ejecución fue perfecta. Lo que no me parece normal es que lo capte la camara. Tendrian que haber cerrado más el plano para que no se viesen las manos. El problema de los videos es que la misdirection no funciona y son un arma excelente para los cazatrucos.

----------


## Dow

> le voy a pedir la mano a Ines ! PoR DioS



claro que sí, Mariio...



Antón... estuve de público cuando lo grabaron... haced memoria... notas de oscuro... junto a Antón cuando hace lo de la carta con el pie... perilla... da igual, total... pues el de la rana lo repitió varias veces... me dejó un poco decepcionado, ese día no debió ser bueno para él... en fin, por eso no le voy a tachar de mal mago, por dios! que me aspen entonces... pero eso sí, muy majete  :D 



salud!

----------


## vcopola

Esta noche se cumplio lo que anunciabais, Blas volo, Tamariz triunfo con su cochecito, muy buen truco con el monedero el de Piedrahita y no hablemos de la maquia de comida....

Un saludo

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Este programa IMPRESIONANTE. Puede que el mejor de todos.

Primero con esa levitación de Jorge, (Que no me gusta que sea el primer truco).

Piedrahita ... Un genio con la máquina de comida, con las monedas, con las cosas pequeñas y con la charla. Tiene una charla impresionante (Ganador del concurso de monologos no es para menos ...)

Inés, buena presentación con el anillo, me ha gustado mucho.

Blass, algunos juegos no me han gustado, el de la caja de cerillas es un poco "feo"; el de la baraja infantil; ptse ... ya lo he visto varias veces (A Blass varias veces, a Migue ...) No digo que sea un juego malo, pero en fin... el que más me gustado ha sido el de los dados.

Tamariz, genial con su cochecito, como siempre, pero me gustó más el primero que hizó, el de sacar una carta de igual número, y luego de igual palo. (No parece muy dificil, no?).

PD: Me he enamorado de la chica que estaba a la derecha de Juan.

----------


## Goreneko

por su pechonalidad? vaya castañas xD
Hoy ha hecho Tamariz referencia al verdadero creador del cochecito: Koorwinder.
Me ha parecido excelente la rutina con la montura de monedero de Piedrahita.

----------


## BITTOR

Y nadie dice nada del juego del barco en la botella de Jandro? Me parecio muy original y apuesto a que es de el; este tio cada vez me gusta mas. Por cierto, a mi es la vez que menos me gusta Ines y es porque si levitas un anillo con hilos pues aunque tu no veas los hilos tiende a moverse como si estuviera ensartado en un hilo; no es que no me gustara pero yo no lo habria echo; aunque ya visteis que estaban todos alucinados. Por lo demas, los dos anteriores programas me los medio perdi y ya echaba de menos a estos chicos. UN saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## Goreneko

el juego del barco ya lo he visto en alguna tienda.
Lo que no sé es como hace luego para que no se vea la carta de abajo. Un salto, supongo, pq hacer ese pintaje con 2 cartas...

----------


## magoivan

la levitacion que izo jorge es la de criss angel? fue alucinante. volo muy alto.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No creo que sea la misma.

Criss lo hace en plena calle, al aire libre ... (no se con que angulos).

Jorge lo hizo en plató, detrás de un oportuno fondo negro y seguramente con muchos más angulos.

----------


## Kiko

El juego del barco es de Jay Sankey.

Por cierto, nadie a comentado nada de los juegos de Román, no?

----------


## Vangrant

Te suena en que DVD lo explica? si es que lo explica, claro...

----------


## Kiko

Si que lo explica en uno de sus videos, aunque no recuerdo cual, ni si era video o dvd. Yo mismo hacía hace tiempo una versión de ese efecto.
Un saludo,
Kiko.

----------


## torrini

[quote="Kiko"]El juego del barco es de Jay Sankey.

Yo recuerdo haber visto a Sankey con uno parecido que era de un coche y un garaje - donde inclusive se abría la puerta del garaje.

en cuanto a Román, bien, pero creo que le ví un poco forzado. Sus  juegos muy bien. Creo que repite, n0? - 

Un saludo.

----------


## Dorado84

> ... hoy ha hecho Tamariz referencia al verdadero creador del cochecito: Koorwinder....


Yo siempre que le he visto hacer este juego , lo ha mencionado, forma parte de la charla.... En cuanto al programa, excelente!!! creo que cada vez mejor

Saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

El programa muy bueno. El que mas me gusta es Pedrahita, pedazo de monstruo!! El juego de la maquina buenisimo y el del monedero fantastico, pero qué soltura, no se ni que hacia con las monedas :-S Me encanta. El juego de Jandro no estuvo mal, pero extremadamente sencillo en su ejecucion... supongo que para un profano tendrá un efecto mas fuerte. La levitacion de Jorge no me gustó, no me suele gustar las levitaciones y menos en plató ya que se sabe de sobra cómo va. Tampoco me gusta mucho eso de levitar objetos por lo mismo, aunque luego al dejarle el anillo a la chica y meterlo en el lapiz me causó dudas... En general muy bien, yo me quedo con Pedrahita, es el REY!!  Y por supuesto el maestro Tamariz haciendo de las suyas con su famoso cochecito.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues a mi sí me gustó la levitación, suave y fluída, con buena velocidad pero no extremademente rápida ¡Y encima con un plano desde atrás! eso si que me mató. Claro uno sospecha por la posición en el plató, pero yo sigo encantado. De Luís y de Tamariz paso de hablar porque no hay nada más que decir (quiero un cochecito!!!  :D ), e Inés, pues hace lo que yo no me atrevo, pegar los hilos a la nariz del espectador, aunque también pienso que hacerlo con el anillo es muy arriesgado.

----------


## vsalberto

Yo lo he visto esta mañana. El que menos me gustó, fue la cámara oculta. Si eres el afectado seguro que te sorprende (encima aguanta a la Inés echandote la culpa) pero no fue mi favorito. 

Llegué tarde y no vi el el principio, así que no vi levitar a Jorge ni el barco en la botella (a ver si hago trabajar a la mula y lo veo otro día) pero me gusto el de la baraja infantil.

Tamariz, pues en su línea. El primer truco de sacar las dos cartas para decirle la suya, ¿es facil? Si es así me gustaría que alguien me dijera donde puedo encontrarlo.

Por último, y aunque a veces parezca obvio, procurad no revelar nada de los trucos aquí. Yo intento no enterarme de los trucos que no son cartomagia para así poder disfrutarlos más.

Saludos.

----------


## MJJMarkos

No está publicado (creo).

Aquí nos hizo la rutina completa (en Sevilla). Es abrumadora... y era una baraja prestada.

Y hasta aquí puedo decir.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿¿¿Baraja prestada :Confused:  

Me acabas de matar!!

Yo soy consciente de que no se nada de nada de magia, puede que la realización de dos o tres técnicas ... y creo tener una suerte inmesa de poder disfrutar de estos programas desde el punto de vista de un auténtico profano ...

El otro dia no se quien decia que le era imposible ver los juegos como un profano, que solo podia pensar que buena tecnica tiene, que buen timming, empalma como los angeles .. etc etc ...

No se nada de monedas, nada!! Vi la rutina de Piedrahita, intenté adivinar por dónde ivan los tiros .... ¿Que pasará ahora? En esa mano no hay ninguna moneda, en esa dos ... tiene 6 monedas ... las tira cuando pestañeo .. Disfruté como nunca!

----------


## jacin

Alguien vio el programa de ayer  :Confused: ?

Sabeis si estan repitiendo :Confused:  
Es que me parecio ver a Ines con la levitacion del cigarro y me perece que eso ya salio en el primer o en el segundo programa,no estoy seguro.

Es que estaba trabajando y solo pude ver unos pocos segundos y me parecio que lo que veia lo habia visto ya antes... :shock: 
Quizas fue un "Deja Vu" 8)

----------


## torrini

no estan repitiendo programas. Lo que sucedió es que repitieron la actuación de inés al igual  que hicieron con la aparición de la furgoneta.
saludos.

----------


## peter pan

Hola familia,

Como dice Torrini no estan repitiendo si no que de vez en cuando ponen algunos videos de actuaciones ya emitidas, supongo que para rellenar espacio y al mismo tiempo para la gente que se esta enganchando ahora a esto de ver magia que por suerte esta en pleno auje... Aprovecho este hilo porque vereis hace un par de dias os puse una pregunta sobre un truco en concreto, una version nueva que hizo piedrahita en el penultimo programa, como no he obtenido ayuda ninguna he pensado que quizas es por no haberlo posteado en el sitio correcto asi que si me permitis os dejo el enlace por si alguien me puede ayudar.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...359&highlight=


Gracias.

Un saludo.

----------


## peter pan

Hola familia,

Como dice Torrini no estan repitiendo si no que de vez en cuando ponen algunos videos de actuaciones ya emitidas, supongo que para rellenar espacio y al mismo tiempo para la gente que se esta enganchando ahora a esto de ver magia que por suerte esta en pleno auje... Aprovecho este hilo porque vereis hace un par de dias os puse una pregunta sobre un truco en concreto, una version nueva que hizo piedrahita en el penultimo programa, como no he obtenido ayuda ninguna he pensado que quizas es por no haberlo posteado en el sitio correcto asi que si me permitis os dejo el enlace por si alguien me puede ayudar.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...359&highlight=


Gracias.

Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

Ese efecto aun no está a la venta en ningún sitio. Creo que he leido que su creador se lo pasó a Piedrahita para que lo hiciese en Cuatro, pero no ha sido publicado ni comercializado.

----------


## peter pan

> Ese efecto aun no está a la venta en ningún sitio. Creo que he leido que su creador se lo pasó a Piedrahita para que lo hiciese en Cuatro, pero no ha sido publicado ni comercializado.


Pues muchas gracias por tu respuesta ya me estaba volviendo loco buscando por ahi y no daba con el...esta version del juego me parece muy muy buena...

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo.

----------


## BITTOR

Estos ultimos me los he perdido; haber si me los pasa un amigo que los ha grabado. Pero vi un poco de este ultimo y que bonito y bien realizado el juego de la rosa flotante que hizo Jorge Blass; muy bonito, bravo por Jorge. Y lo que no me gusto mucho fue como hizo la carta al zapato Luis Piedrahita; podria haber echo primero como Ammar y habersela sacado de la palma del pie y luego ya haberla sacado de la zapatilla; no se, le falto un poco mas de presentacion y hubiera tenia un impacto mucho mas grande.

PD: Se me olvidaba; la camara oculta de las mejores que he visto; lo que me puede reir; muy bueno.

----------


## Damael

La cámara oculta me encantó (a ver si aprenden en Shalakabula). Qué risas con la gente intentando recomponer la lata al creerse solos, jajaja

----------


## jorg3

El juego de Piedrahita de las cartas con os dos tapetes me pareció impresionante, lo visteis?. No se por donde cogerlo, aun no llevo casi nada en la magia pero este juego me impacto especialmente.

Salu2

----------


## javier ramirez garcia

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Mr.Korben

jorg3 bie

----------


## Mr.Korben

jorg3, bienvenido al maravilloso mundo del Snap Deal xD....yo he subido un video utilizando la misma tecnica que utilizo Piedrahita para realizar ese juego.

Si de verdad quieres aprenderlo, como veo que acabas de comenzar en este mundo de la ilusion, te recomiendo que comiences con el canuto, que te enseña muchisimos juegos de una bella ejecucion a un nivel muy apto para principiantes, y que dentro de unos meses empieces a ver los DvDs de Lennart Green, sera entonces cuando podras empezar a practicar tan dificultosa tecnica.

Buena suerte!!

----------


## jorg3

Gracias Mr.Korben.

Si, llevo ya dos meses dandole intensivamente al canuto :D y estoy cada vez mas enganchado a las cartas aunque se complica la cosa a cada paso que doy, pero bueno ahi esta lo bueno, si fuese fácil todo el mundo podría hacer magia. Bueno cuando acabe con él iré mirando dvds y libros nuevos que recomendeis por el foro.

Salu2

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo no recomiendo el Snap Deal, es una técnica muy difícil que requiere muchísimo tiempo (años incluso) para dominarlo bien...

----------


## Vangrant

Escribo esto sólo para rendirme al Mago Migue. Alguien vio su primer juego en el último programa? No sé si será con compinche o no, me da igual. ES PEC TA CU LAR

----------


## Moe

> Escribo esto sólo para rendirme al Mago Migue. Alguien vio su primer juego en el último programa? No sé si será con compinche o no, me da igual. ES PEC TA CU LAR


En NADA X AQUÍ no hay compinches.

Un saludo, Moe.

----------


## magic-carlos

Eso es cierto. En ningún juego de ese programa hay compinches según indican ellos al principio de cada programa.

Saludos.

----------


## eskroler

a que juego te refieres al de las copas de cristal?¿
esque los grabo en video y luego veo unos cuantos programas "del tiron" y no se si te refieres a ese....

----------


## Mr.Korben

MmMmMmm, el juego ese del Mago Migue, si no me equivoco, es el "Coincidencia Total" no??....es que al menos en el "Sonata" de Juan Tamariz te viene ese juego y es muy parecido, incluso bastante mejor porque los espectadores mezclan la cartas, las cortan, las tiran se las comen xDD y al final...siempre coinciden. Si quereis en el señor don burro hay un video colgado de este juego realizado por tamariz en el programa de Un, Dos, Tres.

Un saluditoooo!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mi Piedrahita me dejó helado con el juego de billete en el cubito.  :?:  :?:  :?: 

Hay algo pero, que me intriga. ¿No seria más fácil firmar un billete que copiar el número de serie del mismo? ...UUUhhhhmmmm.

----------


## magic-carlos

El billete era prestado creo recordar... así que pal caso da lo mismo :P.

Y el juego que hico Migue no tenía nada que ver con el Coincidencia total de Tamariz. Me cuesta creer que sea sin compinche, pero si ellos lo dicen habrá que creerselo  :Wink: 

Salu2

----------


## Goreneko

pues en el del billete creo que si que hay compinche, aunque no sea quien 'presta' el billete...

----------


## MJJMarkos

En este post, como en el de TRUCAZO, también?

Es que teneis que saberlo todo? Y si no le dais explicación... compinche? truco de cámara?

Pues anda que no hay magia que no habeis visto en vuestra vida... y que no veremos...

Por favor, sed sensatos,  ya no sólo por lo que apunta carlos, que lo advierten al principio, sino porque hablais de Piedrahita (campeón nacional) y de Miguel (nacional y mundial)...

¿Creeis que en la tele necesitan ellos dos compinches? Anda hombre...

----------


## miguelajo

El efecto que comentais viene en "el Libro" de los alemanes.
Se llama "las simpaticas 10" y es una versión de Alexander Weber.
El efecto creo que que de Derek Dingel pero ahí ya no pongo la mano en el fuego..me falla la memoria.
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si yo estoy 100% seguro de que no hay compinches, ni trucos de cámara.

Que el billete de Piedrahita es prestado, totalmente de acuerdo, ahora lo que haga luego Luís con ese billete o los 100 que tenga por allí, eso ya es dónde entra la magia y donde se me escapa. Hay cosas obvias, el billete prestado no es el billete que esta en el cubito, pero bueno ... (ese no es el mayor problema).

Por lo que hace a MagoMigue he tenido la gran suerte de poderlo ver desde segunda fila en BCN (y por 3 euros), y desde ese dia que lo tengo como MAGOMIGUE, EL GRANDE!! 

Soy un ignorante en magia, no se ni el 0.000000001% de todo lo que hay, me ilusionó con qualquier cosa... Pero bueno, me gusta aprender, saber y me gustaria idear nuevos métodos en un futuro bastante lejano.

Los juegos con compinche o los trucos de cámara tampoco es que me indignen, preferiria que hubiera un método robusto detrás, pero como mínimo le miro el lado positivo y pienso ... "Por un momento me ha ilusionado, y me ha hecho pensar durante un buen rato", ... lo bueno es que luego vas pensando métodos para hacer eso mismo sin compinches ni trucos.

No soy de los que suele pensar que hay truco de cámara, porque soy plenamente consciente de que de magia ni el 0.000000001%

Un abrazo!

----------


## STANDmj

Una versión parecida del juego del Mago Migue viene en el libro de "Cartomagia de Artesanía II", de Joan Font, "Diez Coincidencias". Él no está seguro de quién fue su creador... Afirma que Nate Leipzig lo popularizó y que él atribuye su paternidad al inglés Herbert Milton ("Simpathetic Thirteen")

El juego es chulísimo  :D

----------


## Carcinos

Perdon, una pregunta... ¿Alguien me puede decir que capítulos son estos tan polémicos (y al parecer tan espectaculares) dde nada x aqui?

¿Me podeis decir en que capítulos salen estos 3 juegos?


el snap deal (solo se lo he visto hacer a lennart green) , coincidencia total (a juan tamariz solo)  y el del billete ese del cubo o algo asi...


Muchisimas gracias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Perdon, una pregunta... ¿Alguien me puede decir que capítulos son estos tan polémicos (y al parecer tan espectaculares) dde nada x aqui?
> 
> ¿Me podeis decir en que capítulos salen estos 3 juegos?
> 
> 
> el snap deal (solo se lo he visto hacer a lennart green) , coincidencia total (a juan tamariz solo)  y el del billete ese del cubo o algo asi...
> 
> 
> Muchisimas gracias



El juego del Agua y aceite de Luis PiedraHita en el capitulo 9, y los otros dos juegos, el que hizo migue de las simpaticas diez, y el de Luis Piedrahita del billete en el hielo, ambos, en el capitulo 10 (El ultimo programa emitido)

----------


## Carcinos

Muchas gracias Daniel  :Smile1:

----------


## Mr.Korben

Wenassss. Joder, Shalakabula es una gran mierda en su mayoria, salvo excepciones, pero ya han traido 2 veces a Rene Lavand!!! Ainss...yo kiero que tambien lo lleven a NadaxAqui, porque hombre, el de las monedas del otro dia es un crack, el mago migue es un dios, pero rene es un galactico!!!  jejejeje. Yo quierooooo verloooo!!!!, ains paresco un niño chico :P

----------


## ignoto

Va a ser difícil porque ya se grabaron los tres programas que quedan de esta temporada.
Pero tranquilos, Jandro me dijo que el mes que viene empieza una segunda serie con otros 13 capítulos mas.

----------


## ExTrEm0

En mi opinión no hay que preguntar por todo en la magia, si no habrá un día en el que la magia no te ilusione. Hay cosas que es mejor no saberlas. A mí me la flipó ese juego, se lo ví primero a Criss Angel pero con un anillo y me quedé igual de flipado. Hay juegos tan sencillos (relativamente hablando) como la carta FIRMADA a través del cristal que yo desconozco totalmente....

En resumen, no creo que deba cuestionarse todo en la magia, si no seríamos los tan odiadios "cazatrucos" que siempre criticamos.

----------


## rufus

Estoy de acuerdo con extremo.
Realmente a mi no me interesa saber como van todos los "trucos", me gusta también ilusionarme con la magia. Hay muchos juegos que si no los voy a hacer por ahora pues, no me interesa saber el truco, simplemente disfruto con ellos.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Y que os parecio la rutina de Gea con el vaso y la de la moneda en busca de la carta?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Como veo que nadie postea sobre el programa lo hago yo. El último ha estado bien pero ufff... el fallo de Jandro, qué movida   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   Pero bueno, el final del juego lo arregló todo, ya que todos nos esperábamos otra cosa (o eso creo yo). Dámaso estuvo bien pero creo que abusó del empalme.

----------


## joepc

> Como veo que nadie postea sobre el programa lo hago yo. El último ha estado bien pero ufff... el fallo de Jandro, qué movida   :shock:  :shock:  :shock:   Pero bueno, el final del juego lo arregló todo, ya que todos nos esperábamos otra cosa (o eso creo yo). Dámaso estuvo bien pero creo que abusó del empalme.


El fallo de jandro es de lo mejor para mi, ya veo que hasta los profesionales fallan las cuentas como de vez en cuando me pasa a mi, una semana con la emsley y soy como jandro  :Lol:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

también estuvo bien el dreamweaver de piedrahita. 
Lo que no me gustó mucho fue lo de la llave de Inés, la verdad

----------


## Platiquini

Por seguir diciendo cosas sobre el programa... Dámaso me parece un mago excelente, con una depurada técnica para el doble lift. Ahora, ese formalismo excesivo en sus charlas... Parece que está leyendo las charlas de un libro, qué poco natural. ¿No creéis que debería darle un poco de flexibilidad a la charla, aunque siga un esquema general? Es que se tiene que aburrir él mismo de escucharse siempre lo mismo.

----------


## juantxo

nadie dice nada de la rutina de jandro con los monos :Confused: 

sean cuales sean los juegos que hizo y si tuvieron calidad o no la rutina me encanto, me rei mucho,ademas jandro tuvo una gran soltura al manejarse entre los animalillos...
gran jandro..

saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## rufus

Dámaso impecable en la técnica. El único pero que yo le pondría es en la presentación, se le notó un poco tenso. Pero extraordinario manejo del empalme, doble, etc.

Da ánimo ver que solamente yo fallo  (lo digo por Jandro) que además supo salir airoso del percance. Otra lección también para aprender. El espectador no sabe lo que va a pasar así que hay que tirar para adelante lo mejor que se pueda. (bien por Jandro)

Hasta aquí por ahora.

----------


## rufus

Da ánimo ver que no solamente yo fallo

corregido el error.

----------


## Vic

La verdad es que ver el fallo de Jandro (incluso le temblaban las manos, creo que lo de tener al público detrás debe jorobar bastante  :? aún siendo experimentado) fue sobradamente compensado con el pase torero con el que alcanzó el final, que le dio un subidón final al juego.

 Saludos:

Víc 8)

----------


## joepc

Alguien sabe algo sobre una nueva temporada?
He leido en el foro de magiapotagia que Jandro ha comentado que han firmado 13 programas mas.
Alguien sabe algo?

----------


## Ravenous

Pues va a ser que si.
Además ya se está trabajando en ellos.

----------


## joepc

Una foto curiosa en que se ver al trio de presentadores masculinos en su tierna infancia (a la izda jorge y jandro, y arriba luis).


Sacada de la web de Manolo Talman

----------


## miguelajo

El chico al lado de Piedrahita es Román al que también pudimos ver en el programa y debajo Manolo Talman
PEAZO DE FOTO

----------


## yiye_05

Me lo parece a mi o parecen todos muy bajos porque se les han cortado las piernas. Son como una caricatura!! Su cara actual en el cuerpo de un niño (excepto jorge) incluso jandro ya tenia poco pelo jaja.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

cuando acaba la primera temporada de nada x aqui?

----------


## Ravenous

En quince días. este sábado es el 12 de 13.


Yo tengo 23 años y estoy tan calvo como Jandro en la foto, así que no te rías, te podría pasar a ti  :!:

Nota aparte: no recuerdo que luis tuviera gafas cuando era vecino mío ¿se quedaría chosco de practicar con barajas liliput?

----------


## ARENA

Revisaran ,los magos, los videos antes de transmitirlos ?porque hay errores que siendo grabado no deberian de pasarlos.

Les pasa a ustedes que si grabas el programa y pasas 2 o 3 veces cada truco te los puedes aprender todos? o por lo menos descubres donde esta el secreto ? Le pasara lo mismo a los profanos ?

yo ayer viendo a Jandro aprendi a hacer el incauto tramposo y mira que me considero casi profano en cartomagia.

----------


## miguelajo

Hombre es muy dificil que si ves un juego ( que no sea automático) 5 veces con el video no saques como va . ( conociendo las tecnicas cartomágicas que existen)
En su época yo me pasaba los CHAN TA TACHAN con el video una y otra vez hasta que sacaba los juegos y quitando los de Mnemónica ( no entendía nada) el resto los saqué casi todos, ( Hasta el coincidencia total que ya tiene tela...)
Estamos hablando del mismisimo Tamariz, pero es que es lo mismo que ir a un teatro a ver 6 veces el mismo espectaculo...al final lo pillas...

----------


## yiye_05

pero... un profano sabe como se hace y que existen los dobles, el enfile,las cargas,descargas...? No pues ya está! un profano por mucho que vea un juego, como mucho llegará a sospechar movimientos pero nunca descubrirá gran cosa. Lo que pasa es que los magos al conocer la ttecnica podemos ver la parte "secreta" del juego viendolo varias veces.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## joepc

El profano no sabe por donde van los tiros, los que sabemos al verlo empezamos a pensar en como lo hariamos, y al volverlo a ver miramos a ver si fue asi, y de no serlo pensamos otra manera y volvemos a comprobarlo, y asi hasta que lo sacamos o nos cansamos y pasamos a la siguiente.
La gente es general no piensa en tecnicas, ni cartas trucadas, ni forzajes, ni nada parecido, saben que hay truco pero flipan al ver que alguien les asombra/engaña delante de sus narices, demostrando algo que a ellos les parece imposible.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

A mi me psao con Miguel angel gea y la rutina que hizo con el vaso y las monedas. Conocia las tecnicas yel me dio la idea. De  modo que SI que se pueden sacar juegos viendo programas, pero solo si sabes como es la tecnica

----------


## Dorado84

Acabo de ver un anuncio en el que dicen que el programa de hoy, a diferencia de siempre, comienza a las 22:00 horas. Saludos

----------


## eskroler

joe... menos mal que has puesto eso, porque yo hoy no he salido para verlo... imaginate que no lo ponen... puff...
gracias...
ahora estan poniendo noseque de camilo sexto  :shock: jeje

----------


## Platiquini

Ahora empieza a las diez y meten un corte publicitario de flipar. Lo más destacable del último programa, en mi opinión, la magia de Román.

----------


## ign

Coincido también en que lo mejor fue la magia de Román, y Jorge Blass estuvo impecable con los aros chinos.
La cámara oculta muy graciosa con el tema del armario y me gustó ver a Jandro usando el Wiregram.
Un efecto muy bueno el de Luis Piedrahita con la sopa de letras y los juegos de Inés no estuvieron nada mal, quizás se vió algo un poco raro en la rota y recompuesta, pero por lo demás, perfecto.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mi hermana, que no sabe nada de magia, le encantó Piedrahita con el juego de cartas en el restaurante.

Me recordó un poco al Suite Apartion, però con números en vez de palos.

El juego de Román de las cartas firmadas, realmente mágico, genial!

----------


## Goreneko

El de las cartas que desaparecen, de Roman, ¿no sale en el 52 amantes? esque ahora no logro encontrarlo!

----------


## gomobel

A mí me dejó impresionado el truco de Román de las cartas que desaparecen, el otro no tanto, aunque también estaba bien, porque lo de los peces ya había hecho cosas parecidas Jandro y lo de la tortuga alguien lo hizo hace poco tb en el closeup pero con una ranita.

Lo de Piedrahita en el bar me encantó, sobretodo las apariciones de cartas de la nada a petición del público. Me encantaría mejorar tanto como para aprender a hacer eso. 

Inés estuvo muy bien, el matrix que hizo (se llama así lo de las monedas ¿no?) y demás. Lo de las bolas de billar también impresionó, aunque quizás lo repitieron muchas veces, ¿"casualidad" que saliera tanto el ocho negro? Ésto hacía sospechar.

Lo del armario fue cuando menos curioso, y lo de Jandro de la ferretería bueno, sabiendo en qué consiste el wiregram, pues no tanto,  :(  . 

Blass estuvo muy bien con los aros, aunque no pude verlo hasta el final ya que mi hermano cambiaba constantemente a la sexta para ver el mundial...  :x  jejeje. 

Bueno, creo que no me dejo nada, aunque seguro que sí... EN general me gustó, excepto por el detalle del programita de los 40 antes y el corte (cortazo :D) que metieron por medio. 

Saludos!!

Fernando

----------


## to

Según tengo entendido (no vi el programa) Román a hecho su versión del muro de cristal de Pepe Carrol.

Saludos

----------


## ZAFER

He visto muchas veces los aros chinos, pero me ha gustado mucho la elegancia con que los presenta Jorge Blas.

----------


## lop1

La verdad es que la rutina de Jorge estubo bien, muy bien.. lo único que creo que le faltó es..duracion... el programa dura muy poco y los pobres deben tener  que preparar los trucos no muy demasiado largos ... Cuando fue Tamariz hizo el truco del cochecito... se lo he visto hacer muchas veces y creo que se salto alguna parte del juego (no las mas importantes, pero son las que dan vida a la MAGIA)
Saludos

----------


## eskroler

pues a mi sinceramente el programa me encanto, no hubo ni un solo truco que no me ilusionara...
el mejor sin duda el de Roman con las cartas...IMPRESIONANTE...

----------


## magomago

Pues menos mal que esta vez si que habeis mencionado algo de Roman , porque la otra vez que hizo el juego de los agujeros que viajan nadie comentaba nada, y sinceramente su rutina de los agujeros y su version del muro de cristal han sido los juegos de magia de cerca en directo que mas me han impactado en toda mi vida.

----------


## eskroler

hoy a que hora es a las 9:30 o a las 10??
gracias

----------


## ign

Pues el programa de hoy vuelve a estar anunciado para las 22:00 horas,  lo que me hace pensar que esta será su ubicación definitiva en la parrilla de televisión.
Saludos.

----------


## ElMagoPol

> hoy a que hora es a las 9:30 o a las 10??
> gracias


Hoy es a las 10 :00.Ya queda poco para que empiece  :P 

Saludos!!

----------


## joepc

> Pues el programa de hoy vuelve a estar anunciado para las 22:00 horas,  lo que me hace pensar que esta será su ubicación definitiva en la parrilla de televisión.
> Saludos.


Muy definitiva no va a ser, ya que es el ultimo de la temporada.
En la proxima ya veremos a que hora nos lo emiten.

----------


## Dorado84

:evil: Es repetido!!!!!!

----------


## jorg3

jo! que desilusión, hoy que cvenia con ganas especialmente de ver nuevos juegos... pero bueno vere el repetido igual..

Salu2

----------


## Vielba

Este programa es el 2º que pusieron, creo que nos han dejado con las ganas...

----------


## gomobel

Jo, es repe. Es el segundo, creo. 

Yo que tenía ganas de ver el final de la temporada.... ay

Bueno, supongo que el sábado que viene lo pondrán.

Un saludo

Fernando

----------


## Platiquini

Yo lo que me pregunto es si se equivocaron de cinta o lo pusieron repetido por alguna razón.  :roll:

----------


## joepc

Yo creo que estan teniendo audiencia y quieren alargar la temporada.
Aunque creo que mejor habria sido emitir el ultimo y luego continuar con repeticiones.
Pero que le vamos a hacer, a esperar toca para el ultimo programa.

----------


## Platiquini

Pues a mí me parece muy mal que hayan hecho eso. Podrían haber avisado que iba a ser repetido, por lo menos. Ya que estaba preparado yo con el vídeo, con la ilusión de ver juegos nuevos...

----------


## eskroler

a mi me vino de lujo ya que este capitulo no lo pude ver....  :Wink:  
me encanto el truco de Gea con las cartas, la presentacion de pasado, presente y futuro... me parecio mu bueno.  :Wink:

----------


## yiye_05

A mi me vino genial poruqe estoy sin tv y asi no me lo perdia!! jaja  :Lol:  
 A ver si la semana que viene echan ya el 13.


Un saludo yiye

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mi me fue mejor, que vi a Jeff, MagicWave, Selvin y a Xavier Tapias presentando el número que hará en la FISM.

Chinca, rabincha!! Chinca rabincha!!  :D 

Un beso a todos!

----------


## Dorado84

Los Martes por la mañana (sobre las 9:45) suelen hacer la reposición de los capítulos de Nadaxaqui del sábado anterior. Bien, pues lo acabo de poner pensando que sería repetido y NOO, creo que es el que faltaba por emitir. Espero que lo leais con tiempo. Saludos

----------


## Platiquini

Vaya coña. De nuevo, si hubiéran avisado esta circunstancia, habría programado el vídeo.  :evil:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Mierda, me dormí!!!!    Bueno, pero lo `pondrán este sabado no? :(  :roll:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Cagüen....

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

bueno, y alguien que lo haya visto puede decir qué tal estuvo?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Estoy convencido de que lo repetiran el próximo Sabado, sino ya se les puede caer la cara de la verguenza, porque francamente repetir un programa en hora de máxima audiencia (con el chasco que supone para el seguido aferrimo), y sin embargo en hora de minima audiencia poner el capitulo que faltaba... me da a mi que ahí alguien ha metido la pata hasta la rodilla.

PD: Por el bien de nuestro Volumen 4 de NadaxAqui, mas vale que lo repitan el sabado.

un saludo.

----------


## nAcHo99

Yo he visto el ultimo capitulo hoy martes sobre las 10 de la mañana mas o  menos porque estaba viendo haber que habia en la tele y me encuentro con el ultimo capitulo de NxA !!

----------


## nAcHo99

Yo he visto el ultimo capitulo hoy martes sobre las 10 de la mañana mas o  menos porque estaba viendo haber que habia en la tele y me encuentro con el ultimo capitulo de NxA !!

----------


## nAcHo99

Yo he visto el ultimo capitulo hoy martes sobre las 10 de la mañana mas o  menos porque estaba viendo haber que habia en la tele y me encuentro con el ultimo capitulo de NxA !!

----------


## nAcHo99

Yo he visto el ultimo capitulo hoy martes sobre las 10 de la mañana mas o  menos porque estaba viendo haber que habia en la tele y me encuentro con el ultimo capitulo de NxA !!

----------


## Gandalf

nacho99 ¿que dices que has visto?

 :P

----------


## Mr.Korben

NacHo99 anda que te repite mas ke el menudo k ase mi awela jejeje

----------


## Vielba

Sin duda tiene que haber sido una metedura de pata, el que tenía que meter la cinta se ha equivocado y ha puesto la nº 2 en vez de la nº 13. Supongo como dice alguno que pondrán el nº 13 el sábado que viene aunque si no podíamos bombardearles con unos cuantos emails para "asegurarnos" de que el sábado den el ultimo programa de la 1ª temporada.

Este es el correo que viene en la web de cuatro internet@cuatro.com hay correo para otros programas pero parece que no en nada x aqui.

----------


## nAcHo99

Perdon por los tantos y mal escritos  Posts que he puesto antes, mi ordenador falló y se caló mientras le daba al enviar jeje. Bueno lo que queria decir es que esta mañana sobre las 10 he visto el ultimo capitulo de Nada x Aqui,en el que al final enseñaban digamos "las tomas falsas del programa".
Y luego se despedían ya "para siempre".


Saludos Nacho

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

como k para siempre?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿

no decian que para despues del verano volvian

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Insisto una vez mas en que alguien la ha cagado pero bien. Seguramente sea el mismo que se le ocurrió meter publicidad a mitado del programa.   :Lol:  

Lo de hasta siempre, garantizado que no es ASI, porque tenemos confirmación de gente de dentro como Moe de la dama y además me lo confirmó Ana Tamariz hace una semana en la escuela. Hay firmados 13 capitulos nuevos de nadaxaqui.

Esperemos se resuelva el dilema antes del sabado y lo emitan completito y en horario decente, y puedan despedir el verano, como toda la temporada, por todo lo alto.

Un saludo.

----------


## Vielba

Veo que Miguel Díaz está muy informado así que no estoy preocupado me fio de él, además yo creo que está teniendo buena audiencia y que seguirán al menos otra temporada.

----------


## Gandalf

Está ya más que confirmado que han renovado.

En el Magic Day pude hablar unas palabras con Jandro y me confirmaba lo contentos que estaban por haber renovado. Así que salvo ecatombe tendremos más NxA.

----------


## LeNoiR2222

una pregunta: qué días ponen en la cuatro NxA, solo he visto uno es sábado y me gusto bastante. Me sorprendio una cosa: a Luis Piedrahita lo conocia como un gran humorista, ha hecho grandes monólogos y lo vi el otro día haciendo buenos trucos de magia.
un saludo

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Campeon de España de Micromagia, na más!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Es más, tengo entendido que los monólogos que cuenta (o contaba) en el Club de la Comedia son sacado de las presentaciones que hace de sus juegos (o algo así...)

----------


## Vielba

*LeNoiR2222* Nada x Aqui lo emiten los sabados a las 21:45 y lo repiten los martes a las 9:30, si quieres saber un poquito más sobre sus magos entra aquí y para saber más del programa en sí aquí

----------


## sacrone

Esperemos que sigan emitiendo el programa durante mas tiempo. por que realmente merece la pena.

 Cuando me enteré de que luis fue campeón de España, me di cuenta que es mi idolo, me encanta su humor y ni que decir tiene que la magia que hace es cojo...uda

----------


## mago_kaito

alguien conoce algo mas sobre inés? pag web, nombre completo, otros sitios donde actua, etc.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo lo que sé de Inés es lo que todos sabemos... que está muy buena!!

----------


## angelquillo

> alguien conoce algo mas sobre inés? pag web, nombre completo, otros sitios donde actua, etc.


yo tambien me hice esa pregunta nada mas verla en nadaxaqui, empece a buscar en internet, pero no encontre nada, solo lo que hay en la web del programa

pd: si encuentras algo me das el toque, gracias

saludos

----------


## Vielba

Según la web de cuatro el sabado alas 22:00 emiten el programa nº13 de nada x aquí, preparad los vídeos...

----------


## ivanoriola

Esta es la pagina oficial de INÉS MOLINA


```
http://www.inesmagia.com
```

Por ahora no hay mucho contenido (NADA) Pero se de primera mano que en breve tendrá más.

----------


## Vielba

La chica no necesita ahora mismo mucho más de lo que hay, es una página sencilla, muy bonita y con buena foto, un par de teléfonos y el email. Logicamente un poquito de su historia, algún video o algo así ayudaría, pero ahora que es conocida por la tele con esto está fenomenal.

----------


## angelquillo

> Esta es la pagina oficial de INÉS MOLINA
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.inesmagia.com
> ```
> 
> Por ahora no hay mucho contenido (NADA) Pero se de primera mano que en breve tendrá más.


muchas gracias, nos pasaremos a ver que tal 

saludos

----------


## gomobel

Hola

Hoy he visto el último programa. La verdad es que en general ha estado bien, sobretodo la parte de las tomas falsas, que ves que "hasta ellos" se equivocan.

Lo que no me ha gustado tanto han sido las actuaciones del mago Antón. En la del pez la mano izquierda estaba sospechosamente oculta todo el rato y en la otra... cambió un par de cartas de sitio, nada más. No es que lo vea fácil pero es que hasta mi padre (profano :D) se ha dado cuenta del truco.

Bueno, esto ha sido Nada X Aqui, qué ganas de que empiece la nueva temporada!!

Un saludo

Fer

----------


## salsoul

sabéis si habrá más temporadas??

----------


## Vielba

La verdad es que a mi el mago antón no me termina de convencer aunque he de reconocer que lo del cohete ha estado muy bien.
Las tomas falsas seguro que hay alguna más las podían haber puesto.

Según dicen nuestros infiltrados del foro habrá al menos una temporada más.

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mí no me gustó el Mago Antón, en la magia con el pez el que hace la magia es el pez, no él :-s y lo del cohete... no sé. No me terminó de convencer.

Me gustó mucho la transpo de Pedrahita, adoro las transpo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo mejor sin duda fueron las tomas falsas, ahí se demuestra que hasta los mejores tienen errores.

----------


## Vielba

Lo que dije de que lo del cohete estuvo bien me refiero a la parte que va desde que enciende el mechero hasta que sale el fogonazo a través de la carta por que en el desarrollo del juego le he visto un pelín torpe de movimientos.

----------


## Platiquini

A mí lo que más me gustó del programa fue la rutina de Piedrahita sobre los escupitajos. Cuando cogió la moneda mordida y se dispuso a recomponerla diciendo "Os vais a cagar", yo es que me partía de la risa.   :Lol:   Muy buena la recomposición del trocito que le faltaba al cinco de picas. Tuve que verlo dos veces para pillar el secreto.

----------


## sacrone

des pues de estar casi todo el día esperando el programa va y me sale un imprevisto y zasss!!!!! voy y me lo pierdo...

  No tengo perdón, pero bueno seguro que lo podré ver de alguna otra manera.

  No lo vi, pero esoty seguro por lo que leo y lo que he visto que piedrahita se lució de nuevo, ES UN CRACK

----------


## Vielba

La web de cuatro anuncia para hoy a las 22:00 el episodio 3 de nada x Aquí.

----------


## Vic

[Edito que no lo entendía ni yo]

 Intento 2: Día en el que en vez de echar el capítulo 13 echan otro repetido. Aquí la gente comenta que se deben haber equivocado al poner la cinta. En la web oficial de Cuatro indican ese mismo día que echan uno repetido. O sea, que lo echan repetido con conocimiento de causa. Resulta curioso que se vean obligados a echar uno repetido y no el correspontiente. No es un error.

Me resulta curioso, sólo eso

Y espero que para la próxima traigan a Lavand, Tamariz, etc... pero ¡CON MÁS TIEMPO PARA ELLOS! ¡Qué no llega a nada!  :evil: 

Víc

----------


## jacin

Lo siento Vic,pero no entiendo nada de tu mensaje...
No se si sere el unico pero me parece un jeroglifico con frases mezcladas y otras frases a medias y sin sentido,de verdad no entiendo nada.
 :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## El Duque

Lo que pasa que si llevan a Lavand es para que pudiera el hacer unos cuantos juegos de los suyos pero a su ritmo. Me encantaria ver "La historia del Kumanes". :shock:

----------


## Vic

> Lo siento Vic,pero no entiendo nada de tu mensaje...
> No se si sere el unico pero me parece un jeroglifico con frases mezcladas y otras frases a medias y sin sentido,de verdad no entiendo nada.


 A ver. Puse mal alguna frase, cierto. Mal uso del copy paste y  Domingo por la mañana, en fin...   :Oops:   Cuatro puntos menos en el carnet de Aficionado a la magia



Víc

----------


## jacin

:D  :D  :D 

Tienes razon creo que a mi tambien me afecto el 'domingo mañana',jejeje

----------


## whaky

> Muy buena la recomposición del trocito que le faltaba al cinco de picas. Tuve que verlo dos veces para pillar el secreto.


Espero que algún día yo también consiga verlo jejejejeje

De moemnto solo puedo decir que el programa es fantastico, que pena que ya se acaba  :(

----------


## joepc

No es muy dificil de ver, aunque en manos de un campeon es todo un arte ver el dominio con el que hace la recomposición.

----------


## Dow

esta mañana andaba yo por el rastro de madrid, y ví un corro de gente, cámaras, y un tio con un micrófono muy grande, y oí aplausos... olía a magia. me acerqué, y estaban los señores Luis Piedrahíta y Jorge Blass, haciendo de las suyas. hablé con  Luis, me recordaba de cuando fui de público que hablamos y tal, y me dijo que para septiembre empezaría la nueva temporada de Nada X Aquí... se me acercó una chica, me pidió nombre, dni, bla bla... firmé, y... Jorge nos hizo a una amiga y a mí algunas cosinas jiji, asi que ya saldré, toma jeroma muahaha


salud!

----------


## Vic

Si es que los hay con suerte. Lástima que no puedas contar nada... en otro foro hermano ya lei que iban a andar por el rastro... que suerte tenéis en Madrid  :evil:   :Wink:  

Víc

----------


## eskroler

por curiosidad... alguien sabe que dia empiezan a emitir la nueva temporada??
gracias.

----------


## guimebe

creo que empieza el 30 de septiembre, cae en sábado... creo

----------


## eskroler

gracias por la respuesta... ya he leido mas sobre el tema en otro post.  :Wink:

----------


## Vielba

Bueno ya tengo todo lo necesario para grabar Nada x Aquí en calidad DVD y un programa para poder editar y quitar los anuncios, cuando empiecen a emitir hablaré con Jinroh para que me deje subir los archivos y que todos tengamos acceso a ellos.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Me ha gustado el nuevo Nada X Aquí. Mejor escenario, mejor mesa (cuadrada)... más dinámico... Eso sí, la pedazo de publi que se ha pegado no me ha gustado nada, pero bueno. A mí me ha encantado. Y para el próximo... TAMARIZ!!!

----------


## Ignagamo

Una pregunta, sabeis si algun dia cuatro repite los capitulos de nada x aqui, esq solo puede ver el principio, hasta el juego con las tortugas de jorge blass. Me gustaria poder verlo entero, ademas iba a ir Rene Lavand y me lo he perdido. jo.... :-( 

Un saludo

----------


## ExTrEm0

CREO (repito, creo) que los lunes o los martes por la mañana los repiten. A ver si alguien sabe con exactitud...

----------


## Jmac

Al parecer no se repite ni los Lunes ni los Martes.
Aqui os dejo la guia de programas de Cuatro:

http://www.cuatro.com/guia/index.html

----------


## gones

Yo es la primera vez que lo veo,y me ha encantado,sobre todo lo de Rene Lavand(ya lo habia visto en shalakabula)y jorge blass con su juego al canto del loco y el de las tortugas.

Un saludo

----------


## elphreaker

me quede flipado con lo de las tortugas ya que en una caja de metacrilato y encima con animales es muuuy dificil moverlos o dejarlos caer por una manda o por algo del estilo
Sublime (Aplausos)  :D

----------


## Jmac

El primer programa de la segunda etapa me ha parecido muy bueno en su contenido y sin desperdicio, destacar que el viajar a conocer a Magos de otros paises es una ventana al mundo Magico, que posiblemente tardemos mucho tiempo en que ellos nos visiten y tengamos la oprtunidad de ver. En cuanto a los apartados ya conocidos, dos invitados; Yunque con su Magia impresionante como siempre, esta vez con nuevas tecnologias, y que no se ha dicho de  Rene Lavand con su imcomparable "No se puede hacer mas lento". Muy curiosa la camara oculta de "Restauradores de obras de arte". Los juegos en plató con el globo atravesar cartas y con tortugas, la calle con latas de refrescos, mentalismo con niños y lazos que se atan solos y otros con los cantates; muy buenos tambien. 
En definitiva una apuesta fuerte.

----------


## elphreaker

Por cierto lo de mentalismo es una tecnica de telequinesia (el de la copa)
en el que utiliza una cosa llamada Psi wheel que en cuestion es un molinete de papel puesto encima de una aguja
Y la unica tecnica (ya que no puedo revelar el posible truco) es utilizando lo que pocos creeran que existe que es la telequinesia :!: 

Quien no lo crea pues , cada loco con su tema. Weno os dejo
Saludos

----------


## zarkov

¿Quieres decir que Jandro tiene poderes telequinésicos?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jandro estudió Telecos ... ya puede ser.  :shock:

----------


## zarkov

Y al no tener pelo fluyen mejor las ondas, claro.

----------


## ignoto

Yo, que soy la centésimo milésimo cuarta reencarnación de Visnú os aviso:
El que no crea en la telequinesis estará condenado a convivir con una chistera sobre la cabeza el resto de su vida como si fuera un omaller cualquiera.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Oh Dios mío, cualquier cosa menos un omaller!   :shock:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ha estado bastante bien también este programa. Aunque la maldita publicidad de más de diez minutos me saca de quicio. El juego del candado en la caja creo que se lo vi a Pardo en TVE1 y me deja  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Por cierto, he escrito al nadaxaqui@cuatro.com para ver si podían dar un homenaje a Pepe Carroll o algo parecido. A ver si os animáis y escribid también para que hagan algo en su honor. Un saludo!!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡Ui!! ¿Que ha pasado? ¡Se lo ha comido este otro!

Luis Piedrahita.

Jejejeje, me ha gustado este programa, como siempre. El primero no lo vi entero.

Arturo Brachetti genial, a ver si lo voy a ver a Barna.   :Smile1:  

El juego de Jandro y el candado también me ha gustado.

Pero el más bonito ha sido el de Gea, cuando ha transformado la moneda esa, en una moneda china, la primera vez que lo ha hecho ... lo he mirado con ojos de niño y me ha encantado.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Estuvo muy bien el programa. Aparte de Gea, siempre maravilloso, me gustó el dni en la cartera de Blass, muy ingenioso.
Un saludo

----------


## Mago Habibi

Jmac, como bien dices, este año, no lo repiten los martes por la mañana como el anterior pero esta madrugada (la del domingo) a las 6:30 cuando puse el canal cuatro, lo estaban repitiendo por lo que es muy posible que lo hagan así de forma habitual.

Osease. Para quien se lo pierda, lo repiten ocho horas después de su emisión.

Lo que más me gustó, en este orden, Miguel Angel Gea, Jandro, el DNI de Jorge Blass y Gaetan Bloom.

Por cierto, vaya palo cuando rescata el pececillo rojo en el acuario. La niña está privada con la hazaña y llega el pedazo de ... del pez grande que va y se lo zampa ...  :( 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Platiquini

> Por cierto, vaya palo cuando rescata el pececillo rojo en el acuario. La niña está privada con la hazaña y llega el pedazo de ... del pez grande que va y se lo zampa ...  :( 
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Pues nada, que la niñita vaya aprendiendo que la vida tiene sus más y sus menos, je, je.

----------


## ExTrEm0

"El pez grande siempre se come al pequeño"

"El presidente de un país con bandera llena de barras y estrellas siempre se come a todo el mundo"

Son cosas que se deben aprender desde esa edad...

----------


## Jmac

Gracias Mago Habibi por la noticia de la repeticion del programa, un poco temprano, pero una opcion a quien se lo pierda y de camino madrugar.

En cuanto a la opinion del programa, tambien sin desperdicios, Brachetti muy bueno, lastima no estar cerca y poder verlo en directo, con esos ochenta personajes; Bloom muy bueno con la rutina de imperdibles, curiosa en español; Tamariz haciendo Magia en ingles; Gea con dialogo en el juego, una muy buena ilusion; Ines, la ilusion de un juego para los que quieren triunfar con su pareja; nada mas que comentar que no se haya dicho.

Por cierto ExTrEm0, muy buena idea lo del homenaje a Pepe Carroll.

----------


## Gordon Cole

Me encantó lo de Piedrahita en el acuario por las caras de ilusión de los niños, y con qué fe tapaban la supuesta grieta, sin siquiera despegar la mano un instante para comprobar si salía agua. Me pareció precioso.

Estuvo muy bien todo lo que habéis comentado, Jandro, Jorge Blass y los DNI, Gaetan Bloom... y también me gustó la ñoñería de los corazoncitos de Inés.  :Oops:

----------


## peter pan

Hola de nuevo famili@, despues de tanto tiempo debido a que no tengo oredenador  :( ... en breve ya tendre uno y podre seguiros como hasta ahora..   :Wink:  

El caso es que ayer vi por supuesto el programa de Nada x Aqui y al margen que en esta segunda etapa han mejorado muchisimo tal y como ya habeis comentado muchos queria preguntaros algo acerca de este segundo capitulo..habeis comentado muchos acerca de Brachetti, que por cierto me gusto bastante, incluso de Miguel Angel Gea y sus monedas y del "Gran" Piedrahita (uno de mis preferidos) con los niños, pero tambien habeis comentado acerca de Jandro pero respecto al juego de "Mala suerte"... yo no estoy nada puesto en cartomagia y lo llamo asi porque parece que es como quiso denominarlo  me parecio increible.. alguien me puede decir en que libro encontrar este juego? Pertenece al Canuto?  Creo que deberia investigar un poco a cerca de la cartomagia porque juegos como este me llaman y mucho...

Bueno haber si algun compañer@ se anima y me dice donde leer este juego..Gracias

Un saludo.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

No, peter pan, en el canuto no aparece. De hecho, creo que el juego en sí entero no aprece en ningún sitio, (o tal vez sí), no lo sé fijo. La verdad es que es un buen efecto.

----------


## KOTKIN

Me encantó Piedrahita, muy original y muy bueno (i los demás, claro está)

----------


## peter pan

> No, peter pan, en el canuto no aparece. De hecho, creo que el juego en sí entero no aprece en ningún sitio, (o tal vez sí), no lo sé fijo. La verdad es que es un buen efecto.


Pues habr si algun compañer@ se anima a decirnos en que libro encontrar este maravilloso juego... y su nombre.. porque Jandro lo llamo "que mala suerte"

Yo espero tener mejor suerte yque alguien me de pistas  :roll: 

 :Wink:

----------


## joepc

> Iniciado por jose castiñeiras gonzalez
> 
> No, peter pan, en el canuto no aparece. De hecho, creo que el juego en sí entero no aprece en ningún sitio, (o tal vez sí), no lo sé fijo. La verdad es que es un buen efecto.
> 
> 
> Pues habr si algun compañer@ se anima a decirnos en que libro encontrar este maravilloso juego... y su nombre.. porque Jandro lo llamo "que mala suerte"
> 
> Yo espero tener mejor suerte yque alguien me de pistas  :roll:


Con lo que se aprende al principio del canuto se pude hacer casi todo el juego, salvo la parte final en que son todas rojas menos la elegida (que no viene en el libro, pero que tiene muy poca dificultad).

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Hombre, eso es otra cosa..jeje

----------


## MrKhaki

Piedrahita me encandila... y ciertamente el juego de Jorge Blass del DNI a la cartera, impresionante para cualquier profano!!

----------


## vsalberto

Aunque por una extraña razón yo sabía que eligirían el 3, el 5 y el 7  8)  Pero fue realmente mágico.

Pues mira que habia 1 posibilidad entre 729.  :shock: ¿Como lo sabias? jejeje  :Wink1:

----------


## miguelajo

Pues los números son elegidos libremente al 100%. Otra cosa es que por probabilidad o estadística salgan unos números más que otros pero aun así..se dan varias cocmbinaciones con esos tres números.

----------


## magomago

> Tambien muy bueno Jorge en el último juego de la llave del hotel. Aunque por una ectraña razón yo sabía que eligirían el 3, el 5 y el 7  8)  Pero fue realmente mágico.


Igual eres tu el mentalista...........  :twisted: ,como dice miguel los números son elegidos libremente,si sabías que iban a elegir dichos números pues........... a por la primitiva chavalote y si te haces rico pues me das algo por la idea.

----------


## vsalberto

Vamos a ver. No estoy insinuando nada. En ningún momento he pensado que los números no eran elegidos libremente, y supongo que aunque hubieran sido diferentes el truco hubiera salido exactamente igual de bien. No pretendía poner eso en duda para nada.

De todos modos, no creo que fuera el único que sabía que esa era una de las combinaciones con más probabilidades. Ah! Y si me hago rico, me lo quedo todo  :evil:  jeje

Saludos.

----------


## Mr.Korben

Voy a opinar sobre el juego del DNI de Blass......sinceramente, el efecto es increible, pero a mi entender, hace una manipulacion bastante mala, solo hay k observar como se prepara el tiraje metiendose la mano en la manga!!!!, y luego con la mano super tensa!!!!!......vamos, yo tengo el raven y mas o menos se como hay que hacer para que el movimiento sea una cosa fluida y no se note tension ni agarrotamientos.....por lo demas, me gusto muchisimo gaetan blum (hacen hasta bite salchichon O_o) xDD y sin duda GEa, increible

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Coincido en que lo de Blass se nota... si sabes mirar. Un profano se lo come con patatas. No seamos cínicos, también hay cosas que se le ven a Tamariz y no criticamos tanto.   :Lol:  

Lo del número de la habitación de hotel.... sólo diré que lo ví en emisión en directo (nada de video p'alante, p'atrás, p'ausa) y creo que le pillé todo el asunto. 

No quiero entrar en detalles, así que solo diré que es el estilo de realización que no me gusta.... y hasta ahí puedo leer.

----------


## Vielba

Bueno ya he subido el primer programa de Nada x Aquí (está en la web de Jinroh) la calidad 528x400, 10 Megas por minuto y audio a 128, la calidad dvd se quedará para mi pues es muy dificil de compartir.

Esta noche espero subir el segundo programa.

----------


## marox

aayy ese programa es groso che

vieron los trucos que le hacen a los niños

ooohhh

----------


## Ignagamo

Hola; en la pagina de Jinroh no encuentro el video de nada x aqui. Alguien sabe donde esta? he mirado en descargas pero no sale nada.

Gracias

----------


## Vielba

El cuarto video contando desde abajo.

----------


## Ignagamo

Es que yo entro en descargas y miro en los diferentes apartados y me sale esto  *No files in the database* y no me sale nada para descargar :-(  ni video ni na :? . La pagina es esta: http://www.jinroh.org , porque aver si es que me estoy equivocando de pagina.... 
Gracias

----------


## Vielba

Pues si http://nadaxaqui.jinroh.org/

----------


## Ignagamo

Hola otra vez.... me podeis decir cual es el nombre d usuario y la cantraseña; se que lo e visto por el foro d otras veces pero no encuentro donde lo vi, ni tampoco me acuerdo.

Muchas gracias  :Wink:

----------


## Vielba

Que espesitos estamos los dias de fiesta, usuario: dama, clave: nadaxaqui

----------


## Ignagamo

Vielba gracias por tu ayuda y paciencia, ya me los e bajado y estan muy chulos jejejeee porfin pude ver el 1º capitulo d la 2º temporada.

----------


## Vielba

De nada espero que no se te olvide.

----------


## Vielba

Ya he subido el segundo programa de Nada x Aqui a la misma calidad del anterior.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Qué está pasnado?¿?¿?¡ :(   Es repetido, y además de que tardaron mucho en empezar...  Qué desilusión!!!

----------


## KOTKIN

Hoy tocaba el capítulo número 3 y hacen el capítulo número 3, ¡pero de la primera temporada! No sé que ha pasado porque en la página web de cuatro informa que hoy Blass se introducirá en un maletero esposado, etc.

----------


## lop1

Seran pobres....   :Lol:  Aprovechan los capítulos de la temporada pasada para disimular.....
Que decepción, toda la semana esperando para ver un programa que ya he visto antes.... Mala suerte

----------


## Vielba

Para empezar y sin avisar han metido el programa de latre en medio y luego el colega de cuatro pone la cinta que no es...

----------


## lop1

Tienes razón. Encima que empieza más tarde por culpa del (cutre) programa de Latre.....

----------


## sam'o'gut

No hay derecho. He enviado el siguiente correo de queja a internet@cuatro.com.  Animo a todo el mundo a que haga lo mismo ...

"Estimados/as señores/as:

Nuevamente la han vuelto a cagar. Hoy a las 22:30 habian de emitir el tercer capítulo de la segunda temporada de nadaxaquí. Efectivamente están emitiendo el tercer capítulo; pero DE LA PRIMERA TEMPORADA!!!
Esta es la segunda vez que se equivocan (en la temporada pasada les ocurrió lo mismo con la emisión del último capítulo). 
Lo que me cuesta creer es que nadie se de cuenta de este error. Realmente es un detalle que dice mucho de la profesionalidad de su cadena. ¿Es que nadie supervisa la programación que se está
emitiendo?
Ahora que se supone ¿que hasta la semana que viene (si no la vuelven a cagar) no podremos ver el tercer capitulo de la segunda temporada?. Menos anuncios de House y más profesionalidad señores, que los telespectadores hay que ganárselos.

Saludos."

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno, pues decepción, como todos.

Repetido y tarde......... :-(  :-( 

¿qué estará ocurriendo?

----------


## letang

Venía a comentarlo pero ya imaginaba que lo habrían comentado antes.
Como no iba a estar en casa dejé el vídeo grabando, fui a casa de un amigo, puse la tele para ver si lo ponían y vi eso "el capítulo de la priemra temporada".
Se me ha pasado por la cabeza que alguien haya metido la cinta equivocada, pero no lo quería creer, ni pensar!
Elucubré si hoy tocaba reemisión de programas anteriores, y la fecha fuese otra... pero que coincidiera que fuera JUSTO EL TERCERO, me hizo pensar en un fallo tremendo.

De todas formas creo que no es necesario usar lenguaje desagradable en el e-mail, no sabemos cuál puede haber sido el motivo del fallo (evidenetemente ha sido de ellos, jeje) pero creo que aún así hay que respetar los formalismos al dirigirse a gente desconocida.

Pues nada... una semanita más de espera...

Un saludo paciente... xD

----------


## Raicon

Bueno, a mi tambien me ha defraudado, pero no creo que haya que ponerse así. No se si alguno de los foreros ha estado en algun medio de comunicacion (tv, radio local...)
Yo estoy metido en una radio extraescolar y creerme hay veces que no puedes hacer un programa por muchas situaciones. Esto solo ha sido un programa si se repite en el sguiente ya podría ser motivo de reclamación y ofensa.

Un saludo.

----------


## Raicon

> "Estimados/as señores/as:
> 
> Nuevamente la han vuelto a cagar. Hoy a las 22:30 habian de emitir el tercer capítulo de la segunda temporada de nadaxaquí. Efectivamente están emitiendo el tercer capítulo; pero DE LA PRIMERA TEMPORADA!!!
> Esta es la segunda vez que se equivocan (en la temporada pasada les ocurrió lo mismo con la emisión del último capítulo). 
> Lo que me cuesta creer es que nadie se de cuenta de este error. Realmente es un detalle que dice mucho de la profesionalidad de su cadena. ¿Es que nadie supervisa la programación que se está
> emitiendo?
> Ahora que se supone ¿que hasta la semana que viene (si no la vuelven a cagar) no podremos ver el tercer capitulo de la segunda temporada?. Menos anuncios de House y más profesionalidad señores, que los telespectadores hay que ganárselos.
> 
> Saludos."


Bueno creo que el respeto esta por encima de todo y hay que hablar pensando en lo que se dice.
Crees que los que estan en la tele (presentadores, equipo de camaras, regidores....) no tienen problemas (¿familiares, por ejemplo?) o ¿quizá a sido un fallo tecnico?Hay que tener paciencia.
Y con respecto a si tienes que esperar hasta le semana que viene, creeme que esperas al programa aunque se  retrasen 2h en la emisión.

Un saludo

----------


## Platiquini

> Esto solo ha sido un programa si se repite en el sguiente ya podría ser motivo de reclamación y ofensa.


Amigo Raicon... ¿No recuerdas que ya repitieron otro programa anteriormente? Si por lo menos estuviéramos avisados, pues no nos tendrían esperando como unos gilis...

----------


## Raicon

si, me acuerdo fue (creo) el ultimo capitulo de la primera temporada...
de todas formas no es tan grave....

----------


## Platiquini

> si, me acuerdo fue (creo) el ultimo capitulo de la primera temporada...
> de todas formas no es tan grave....


Pues perdona que te diga, pero mi opinión es que es un fallo reiterado y relativamente grave. No nos hemos muerto nadie, pero de cara a los espectadores habituales, sienta como una patada directa a los _eggs_.
¡Salud!

----------


## zarkov

Yo diría más. Llevan anunciando con cuñas el episodio en el que Jorge se escapa de un maletero toda la semana. Casual-mente   :Lol:  cambian el horario y meten el programa del camaleón antes. Después una repetición.
Yo no creo en las casualidades y mucho menos en los errores de ese calibre reiterados. Así que como diría un policia: aquí hay colillas aquí han fumao. 

Me parece una falta de respeto al espectador tremendo. También creo que los magos son totalmete ajenos a esto.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

No seáis tontos hombre! Así el programa durará una semana más.

¿A caso a alguien lo le gustó la magia que vio ayer?

¡¡Simpre negatiffo, nunca positiffo!!

PD: Yo me lo perdí

----------


## lop1

> Así el programa durará una semana más


Bueno... si seguimos así serán 3 o 4 semanas más   :Lol:  

Espero que no se repita... pensé que lo harían después del de la 1a temporada ero nada... a ver si la semana que viene hacen el que toca o también ponen otro de la 1a temporada....

Un Saludo   :D

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Si ha sido un "fallo de cinta" creo que además de cabrear a los espectadores, habrán cabreado a los publicistas, porque ellos han  pagado para que les pongan los anuncios en un programa no repetido, en uno repetido saldrá más barato ponerlos ya que la mayoría de los que lo vieron la primera vez no repiten. No sé si cobran los anuncios de esta manera, pero si es así ya tiene un problema más....

Errores los tenemos todos, ya lo corregirán. Puede ser que alguien no quiera que se emitan los programas de NxA :evil:  :D 

un saludo

P.D: Los mensajes educados a veces duelen más que los que ofenden con insultos.

----------


## ricard21

Saludos 

No se a que te refieres diciendo que no es tan grave Raicon, hombre  no creo que nadie se ponga enfermo, ni baje la bolsa, ni suban los tipos de interes por eso, pero vamos para un canal de tv, que anuncien una cosa y despues te pongan otra, eso es un pifiazo de aupa, ademas por lo que se ven le han cogido el gustillo, y  no solo con los de nada x aqui, tambien con otros programas. 

Y encima da la sensacion, no creo, pero es que parece que lo hacen sin querer. :!:  :evil:  :shock:  :?:

----------


## eskroler

pues a mi me vino de lujo. porque era de los pocos que tenia sin grabar... jeje... no todos salimos perdiendo  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Vale, es por rizar el rizo, no vamos a pensar mal, pero es por darle una nueva orientación al tema:
No sería que, sabiendo que estamos en puente, piensan que no habrá aundiencia y simulan un error?
No sería que anunciando loq ue iba a hacer Jorge Blass ´se hicieron derrogar para provocar más emoción?
No sé porque, pero dieron mucha improtancia en el segundo capítulo al final a la hazaña de Blass.
No sé, pensarlo haber qué tal.... 
Ya os digo que es rizar el rizo, que no quiero ser retorcido, pero al menos considerar lo que digo....
Un saludo

----------


## Raicon

ahora que lo dices Jose, en otras cadenas cuando ha habido algun evento, especial, ponen capitulos repetidos porque saben que no van a tener mucha audiencia, pero no se si el sabado hubo algun evento... :?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

No sé, me mosuqeó un poco que anunciaran lo que iba a hacer Blass, ¿Cuándo han hecho eso antes? Nucna he visto que hicieran tanto aínco en algo.
Ejem, ejem, ejem

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Yo también había pensado que ponían uno repetido, pensando que lo vería poca gente al caer en puente(aquí en Murcia no ha habido  :( ), pero al ver que en la pág. hablaba del capítulo que se debería haber emitido y no decia nada de una repetición, descarte la idea.


un saludo

----------


## benjaminrc78

Pues para mi creo que ha sido un fallo de producción.

Habrán puesto el capitulo que no era, y por no cortar a la mitad lo dejaron pasar y la próxima semana pondrán el que tocaba esta.

Al menos eso espero.

De todas formas me vino bien, ya que el sábado llegue a casa a las 2300 y me lo hubiese perdido ... así que me vino bien .. jejeje

Salu2.

----------


## brujilla

Pues que quereis que os diga, yo estoy de practicas en la television de mi pueblo y un fallo asi... no ha pasado nunca, han pasado peores, jeje. Pero claro, lo mismo no es una tv local que una tv nacional no? Yo no digo que fueran cortado el programa cuando ya estaba empezado, pero no cuesta nada poner unas letras en movimiento abajo de la pantalla que ponga "Por un problema tecnico no les podremos ofrecer el programa de NadaXAqui de la 2º temporada. Se lo ofreceremos en la semana siguiente. Disculpen las molestias" no, en vez de esto ponen unas que dice que mañana van a poner House y yo no se que mas. La verdad, aqui hay gato encerrado.....  :!:  :!:

----------


## lop1

Acabo de mirar la web de cuatro....:




> Sábados a las 22.00h
> *
> Sábado 21 de octubre*
> 
> Esta semana *Jorge Blass* visita una tienda de televisores y consigue que los presentadores de las pantallas le ayuden a hacer su magia. Durante un juego de magia, Inés le da un beso a *José Mota* (Cruz y Raya) que no podrá olvidar. La ternura viene de parte de *Luis Piedrahita*, quien visita la guardería para mostrar su magia a los niños.
> 
> La tronchante cámara oculta convierte a *Jandro* en un torpe camarero que descorcha una botella de champán con muy mala puntería: el corcho impacta contra una paloma en pleno vuelo, que cae abatida sobre la mesa de los estupefactos clientes. La magia de Jandro intentará resucitar al ave.
> 
> Visitan ‘Nada x aquí’ el mentalista más popular de España, *Anthony Blake*; Vuelve al programa *Román García*, uno de los magos más ingeniosos de nuestro país, y disfrutaremos de la magia de *Lennart Green*, el mago sueco que ha revolucionado la cartomagia moderna.


Una pregunta:
- ¿Este es el programa que tenían que hacer la semana pasada?

----------


## Vielba

No

----------


## lop1

Pues entonces.. o se saltan el capítulo o la web está equivocada....

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Vielba

He visto hace un rato a Jorge Blass anunciando el programa de Nada x Aqui del sabado y parecia lo del coche, un coche que desguazaban y lo dejaban como una cajita.

----------


## gomobel

A ver, este sábado era puente. Se olieron que la audiencia iba a ser muy inferior y ni se lo plantearon. O eso creo yo.

A ver si esta vez sí el sábado nos ponen el escapismo de blass

----------


## HellLois

Bueno ayer vi el programa, y yo como siempre con la cara de tonto babeando disfrutando como un enano. Que bueno es Pit Hartling, y lo de las monedas reflejo de Piedrahita genial
Pero ayer descubri como eran mis amigos realmente con la mágia, menos mal que lo descubrí y me evito un chasco a la larga.

Estaban intentando descubrir como se hacia, buscando fallos, destripar toda la mágia, y acabando con la frase de :"odio a los magos, por que parece que se rien de ti a la cara y no me gustan"
"Desde que vi al enmascarado este revelando el secreto , le cogi mania a los magos" etc etc...(que manía le cogí al enmascarado este :evil: )

Mientras decían ya se donde esta la trampa y tal, yo callado, pensando para mi que justo ahí no era, en algunos que podía intuir como se hacian.

Pero que bonita es la mágia!!

 :117: 

Un saludo, que ganas de que sea sabado otra vez  :P

----------


## Moe

HellLois, sería muy interesante que nos contases cuáles eran las suposiciones que hacían tus amigos profanos.

Gracias, Moe.

----------


## Mr.Mind

AL final nose como lo izo Jorge Blass pero acabo escapandose del maletero...lo que me rallo es que no se vio en ningun momento abrir la puerta del maletero...

----------


## ExTrEm0

> AL final nose como lo izo Jorge Blass pero acabo escapandose del maletero...lo que me rallo es que no se vio en ningun momento abrir la puerta del maletero...


De eso se trata, de que no sepas como es   :Wink1:

----------


## Vielba

Pues a mi me decepciono muy mucho el truco del coche se notaron demasiado ciertos detalles

----------


## ign

Una curiosidad que tiene un servidor:
El juego de las monedas reflejadas... ¿Es invención de Luis Piedrahita?
Me pareció una idea buenísima y muy bien realizada, mi juego favorito del programa de ayer (con permiso de Pit Hartling, por supuesto).

Un saludo, Ign.

----------


## josemagic

no solo los compañeros de piso de HellLois hicieron comentarios, en mi casa eramos 5 viendo el programa, yo y 4 profanos que en la mayoria de las ilusiones se quedaban perplejos y me preguntan que como lo hizo. Por supuesto en la escapada debido a la cantada de la ilusion no me preguntaron ya que los 4 se dieron cuenta de como era. Yo conozco el secreto y efecctivamente acertaron, aunque a ellos les negué que estuviesen en lo cierto. El comentario de uno de ellos fue "Este se tenia que ir con el mentalista ese del ataud a hacer bolos". Y algunos comentarios más que hacian referencia a parte del secreto, que a mi gusto fueron graciosos y no puedo comentar aqui.

un saludo

----------


## HellLois

Moe, pues hacian referencia a que pillaban el de la moneda de Piedrahita que la sacaba del bolsillo, que la llevaba en el meñique y decian que malo, pero a la hora de desaparecerlas se quedaban callados, atonitos. jejeje.
Lo de Blass, decian que justo era cuando la grua cogia el coche, pero luego no comentaban nada al ver las manos aun ahi cuando lo metieron en la prensa.
Con Hartling quedaron boquiabiertos, no me extraña, solo uno se atrevió a decir que lo habia pillado pero no dijo como, intuyo que fue cuando hizo el corte, pero yo creo que es mas con carta guía que con corte falso, pero ni yo lo se. :117: 

Por cierto que bueno es el Pit Hartilng.

----------


## KOTKIN

Que bueno es ese mago extrangero que salió (Pit Hartilng), me encantó. Inés fue increíble. Jorge Blass fue brutal con ese efectazo del movil colgado en el helicóptero, pues fue seguramente casi el mejor efecto que él ha realizado nunca en  TV junto con el de el anillo y la maquina de bolas. Al final menuda la armó Blass, ¡que pedazo de efecto! a mi abuela que estubo esperando todo el programa para ver lo del coche le dieron escalofríos al verlo!! 

Pienso que ahora Nada x aquí es mejor que antes.

----------


## BITTOR

No pude ver este programa( bueno solo el final cuando lo de Jorge con el coche). Me podeis contar que hizo Luis con las monedas? Es que por lo que habeis comentado me suena a un juego de Paúl Harris y Tayari Casel; era un juego donde las monedas reflejadas en un espejito se hacian reales?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues yo seré tonto pero no pillé nada de la escapada de Jorge. En cuanto a esos amigos que dicen que los magos son malos o algo así, ¿para qué los ven entonces? Es contradictorio, en fin... Seré yo que soy tonto y no pillo nada.

Lo que si era algo evidente era el juego de Jandro con el periódico... Pero bueno, seguro que estamos allí en persona y no nos enteramos de nada.

----------


## Patricio

En el coche de Blass, se podria haber pulido algun detalle, teniendo en cuenta, todo el montaje. Pero me gusto, mejor que ver futbol..

----------


## ricard21

Yo con Piedrahita me quedo un regustillo raro con la chica que estaba detras viendolo todo y mas gente que habia por alli, por lo menos no veian la desaparicion.
Lo que realmente me gusto fue el truco del movil en el helicoptero y Pit Harling.

----------


## letang

Yo creo que la chica sería parte del equipo.
Y estaría "aparentando" que el juego no tiene ángulos, y cubriendo los ángulos malos.

----------


## wallace

Ayer, al fin, pude ver el programa descargado. Sobre el escape de Jorge, me parecio todo demasiado rápido. Además. creo recordar que mientras están metiendo el coche en la máquina y comienza a aplastar no se oye nada por parte de la gente o del equipo, cuando se supone que el va a morir aplastado. Luego cuando, se ve el interior de la máquina con el coche aplastado, en una parte se ve una zona en sombra, lo que puede hacer pensar que en ese punto hay algun hueco o puertecilla por donde salir. De hecho cuando lo ví pensé que lo usaban como una pista falsa, de manera que unos segundos después se iluminaría toda la zona viendose que efectivamente no hay nada extraño en el interior de la máquina.
También al reaparecer, creo además de la cara manchada que me parece  buena idea, podía haber salido con la ropa también manchada incluso ligeramente rota por alguna zona y algo despeinado.

En líneas generales me gustó el escape, pero creo que con esto y quizás alguna otra cosa el efecto habria ganado bastante más.

----------


## as-de-corazones

A mi el escape me gusto bastante aunque deberia haberlo alargado un poco mas.

----------


## ExTrEm0

ha estado bien eso de aplicar Haloween a la magia. ¿Vieron a Dow? Era en el juego de Jorge Blass de "cenizas budú" y compañia, era el que iba con gorra y con una chica con trenzas. Jajaja maldigo gay...

----------


## lop1

De verdad que era Dow??
Voy a verlo otra vez

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sí sí, de verdad. Es en el juego que hace Jorge Blass en la calle. El de transportar el calor y luego las cenizas budú. Él va con una chica. Él tiene gorra (creo recordar) y ella es media "hippie" y va con trenzas...

----------


## lop1

Es verdad. Se parece mucho! Si, lleva gorra y le pasa las cenizas a él. Jo, no me había fijado..
Un Saludo  :D

----------


## ExTrEm0

No es que se parezca, ES QUE ES EL!!!  No es ninguna broma, es él de verdad.

----------


## Dow

8-)  era Dow, era Dow, afeitado, y todavía con coleta (me he cortado la meleneja!) y... sí sí, extremo, maldito gay... envidia cochina de la chica jejejeje es coña, Dow sin melenas ya no es el terror de las nenas, salute! y quien pueda, que vaya al Circo del Sol! dios qué bueno!

----------


## lop1

Que bueno Dow! Te encontraste con jorge o ya sabías que iría? 
Que suerte

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Dow

me lo encontré, vimos un corro de gente aplaudir, unos cámaras y un micro, y me olía a magia, y la chica que estaba conmigo no quería ir... le hice un par de cosas con gomas (elásticas) y ya sí quiso ir jiji, Piedrahíta (que andaba como productor o lo que sea pero no hacía juegos) me reconoció de cuando iba de público y dijo a una rubia "a estos dos!", y vino, nos pidieron los datos, firmamos (derechos de imagen) y ala... a actuar  :117:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Has ido de público al plató de nadaxaquí?

Yo quiero ir...

----------


## lop1

Que suerte Dow. Hasta firmasteis derechos de imagen! Que, lo de las cenizas... actuaste como actor, mago.. o como público normal..? (ya me entiendes)

Un Saludo  :D

----------


## Dow

hice de público normal, no nos dijeron que fingiéramos ni nada, no teníamos ni idea de lo que haría, pero sí actué un poco, ya que sé cómo lo hacía todo, pero aun así me impresionó igual, cuando algo está bien hecho gusta de todos modos...

----------


## Raicon

una pregunta:
¿a vosotros os adivinaron el pesonaje de terror en el juego de interacción atraves de la tv?

Por que a mi no.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A mi sí, primero iba a pensar en gollum, pero al final me quedé con Frankestein y terminé con la chica fea del centro. Supongo que habrá 1 o 2 personajes con los que no funcione...

----------


## Dow

> esta mañana andaba yo por el rastro de madrid, y ví un corro de gente, cámaras, y un tio con un micrófono muy grande, y oí aplausos... olía a magia. me acerqué, y estaban los señores Luis Piedrahíta y Jorge Blass, haciendo de las suyas. hablé con  Luis, me recordaba de cuando fui de público que hablamos y tal, y me dijo que para septiembre empezaría la nueva temporada de Nada X Aquí... se me acercó una chica, me pidió nombre, dni, bla bla... firmé, y... Jorge nos hizo a una amiga y a mí algunas cosinas jiji, asi que ya saldré, toma jeroma muahaha
> 
> 
> salud!





si ya lo avisé

----------


## MagMinu

A mi también me lo hacertó. Fué un programa interesente, divertido, bueno eso como todos, es que aveces me quedo flipado con lo que hacen, pero aveces no jeje.
Saludos.

----------


## ExTrEm0

A mí me lo acertó. Yo también elegi Frankestein.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Estubo bastante bien el programa, fue algo diferente,hay dias que hacen cosas mucho mas espectaculares (a mi parecer),por cierto Luis e Ines llevaban los mejores trajes, el de la de Naranja mecanica buenisimo y la de la familia Adams tambien. 
A mi tambien me adivino, era Frankenstein
Que locura lo del funeral jaja

----------


## Raicon

yo me fije en golum, subo en perpendicular a Frankestein, este miraba a la izquirda pero como esta el ultimo en la pantalla pues me puse en la misma fila que frankestein pero en el lado apuesto (no se si se entiende) :? 
en fin que mas da...
me parecío un buen programa.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> yo me fije en golum, subo en perpendicular a Frankestein...


 :shock:  había que moverse en diagonal, así claro que no te sale  :Wink1:

----------


## letang

Dow! yo te vi en Madrid! jejeje

Yo estaba por allí con Leyre, una chica muy guapa que ya ha salido un par de veces en "Nada x Aqui" cuando emiten lo que grabaron en Estocolmo. (bueno ahora que caigo, es la que está a mi derecha en la foto del avatar -mi derecha, por tanto, la parte izuqierda de la foto-).

Conocemos a Kiko y fuimos a verle (trabaja en el programa pero no sale nunca).
Y me acuerdo de ti y de la chica, os estaba mirando todo el rato porque vi que os pedían que fuérais voluyntarios, y estabas diciendo algo de que la chica no creía nada en la magia pero a ti si te gustaba o algo así.

El mundo es un pañuelo, jeje, estábamos a un metro de distancia, pero claro, no te conocía   :Wink:  

Nosotros también estuvimos hablando con Piedrhaíta y vimos todas las tomas que hicieron.

EL programa de ayer estuvo muy bien, la ambientación muy currada, e Inés guapísima.

----------


## Mr.Korben

Para mi el programa no estubo malote, diferente al habitual, pero no estubo malote. Por cierto, Ines estaba feisima  :-( , aunke jojojo, seguia estando igual de mmmm como lo diria yo....."apetecible" k siempre jeje

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pués a mi Inés me puso más tonto que nunca ...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

A mi me encantaron los disfraces. Encajaban muchísimo con cada uno de los personajes. Muy logrados. El de Jandro me encantó, siempre con su humor cotidiano pero a la vez muy fino. Y Piedrahita con él de personaje de la naranja mecanica, insuperable. No se me ocurre un mejor disfraz para él. Y a Inés le iba como anillo al dedo. Estaba espectacular.
El programa me gusto mucho. El anterior me havia dejado un poco frio, en el número de escapismo, que pese al tiempo que le dedicaron, no se creo el ambiente adecuado.
Me encantó como encajaron la mayoría de los juegos con la temática del programa. La elección del artista internacional, Max Maven genial también.
El número de Ines, el de la pajita que adivina la película elegida, yo lo hubiese metido en un ambiente mas tétrico... pero bueno, estuvo muy bien.

Otra cosa es mi opinión respecto a la artificial importación del hallowen, que al parecer se está consolidado. Pero bueno, buscando el lado bueno de esta colonización cultural, es una oportunidad para descubrir nuestra vena mas bizarra!

----------


## fraGg

Hola.
A lo mejor estoy algo desfasado en el tiempo (supongo que sí), ya que veo las grabaciones del programa cuando puedo.

Pues bien, he visto ahora mismo la cámara oculta de la iglesia y... realmente he acabado por decepcionarme.
Todos los demás programas me han parecido geniales.
Pero... es que no se, ¿Soy el único que no se cree esta cámara oculta?.
El público no reacciona, algunos abren la boca y otros se ríen directamente.

A ver, si yo estuviera ahí, saldría corriendo de la iglesia. Y puede que yo no, que tengo 24 años, pero es que se vé que está lleno de ancianas/os. Una de ellas permanece incluso con los pies cruzados en posición de relax como si no pasara absolutamente nada.

Siempre que he visto las cámaras ocultas de espiritismo, etc, me he llegado a plantear que deberían tener cuidado con gente muy crédula y sobretodo con gente que padezca del corazón (que nunca se sabe) pero no le he dado nunca mayor importancia.
Cuando empecé a ver lo de la iglesia, lo pensé, que con esto no se juega, etc, y menos con gente creyente (los ancianos suelen serlo mucho mucho mucho).
Después de ver las reacciones me he preguntado si es posible que ese público estuviese apañado porque realmente... es que no mueven ni una pestaña, ni un grito ni nada, caras impasibles.

No se... ¿Qué opinan?.

Un saludo.
Juan.

EDITO: Joe, una cosa es desaparecer dentro de un armario, o sacar peceras de paquetitos... pero en una iglesia, funeral.... ¡Que levite el muerto!... Me imagino que si fuera de verdad las pobres viejecitas arrodillándose y gritando ¡FÁTIMA!, no lo se... es que se quedan tan agusto xD. 8)

----------


## Felipe

Quería avisaros que acabo de ver en la web de Cuatro que *hoy día 4* de noviembre *ponen dos capítulos: el 4 y el 6*. Os lo digo para que programéis bien los videos desde las 22h hasta las 24h (y un poquito más por si acaso).

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿De que temporada?  :D

----------


## ign

> ...¿Soy el único que no se cree esta cámara oculta?.
> El público no reacciona, algunos abren la boca y otros se ríen directamente...
> ...Después de ver las reacciones me he preguntado si es posible que ese público estuviese apañado porque realmente... es que no mueven ni una pestaña, ni un grito ni nada, caras impasibles...


A mí también me pareció una reacción extraña.

Puede ser que no fueran figurantes y que ya se oliesen la broma, porque cuando Luis Piedrahita subió a decir unas palabras y dijo "Aún recuerdo sus últimas y cándidas palabras: Cruzad ahora, que no vienen coches..." la gente debió comprender que se trataba de una broma.

A ver si alguien sabe más acerca de esto, un saludo.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Aún recuerdo sus últimas y cándidas palabras: Cruzad ahora, que no vienen coches..."



Aquello fue buenísisisisisisimo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Dow

> Dow! yo te vi en Madrid! jejeje
> 
> Yo estaba por allí con Leyre, una chica muy guapa que ya ha salido un par de veces en "Nada x Aqui" cuando emiten lo que grabaron en Estocolmo. (bueno ahora que caigo, es la que está a mi derecha en la foto del avatar -mi derecha, por tanto, la parte izuqierda de la foto-).
> 
> Conocemos a Kiko y fuimos a verle (trabaja en el programa pero no sale nunca).
> Y me acuerdo de ti y de la chica, os estaba mirando todo el rato porque vi que os pedían que fuérais voluyntarios, y estabas diciendo algo de que la chica no creía nada en la magia pero a ti si te gustaba o algo así.
> 
> El mundo es un pañuelo, jeje, estábamos a un metro de distancia, pero claro, no te conocía   
> 
> ...




 :shock:   mecachis, qué cosinas... nos pidieron que fueramos voluntarios porqu Piedrahíta sabía que me gustaba el tema, a mi amiga no le gustaba... hasta que saqué mis amigas las gomas (elásticas), que para mi son un pequeño salvavidas... y ya se animó, pero muy tímida... por cierto, el último nada x aquí (día 4 noviembre), fue la caña de expaña!!!! que no? jummm salu!

----------


## chemi

Por si a alguien le interesa... acabo de terminar de editar mi grabación del quinto programa de la segunda temporada, y ya está compartido en eMule:

ed2k://|file|Nada.x.Aquí.2x05.avi|707495824|49CF576B9DE5  D5DCD3840223FD3B115E|/

Detalles técnicos:

Tamaño 690 Mb
Duración 1:42 minutos
Formato DivX (Codec DivX 6.4.0 y Lame MP3)

Disculpas si esta no es la forma de compartir algo así, pero no se me ocurría como hacerlo de otra forma con ese tamaño.

Un abrazo,

    Chemi.

----------


## Jmac

Hola Chemi, en el foro y si buscas, encontraras unos mensajes donde estan todos los programas de NadaXAqui ademas de otras cosas.

Tengo entendido que dicho programa eran dos programas, el 4 y el 6 y si es asi, el 5 fue el espacial de Halloween.

----------


## Vielba

Chemi no te tomes a mal que te diga esto, estoy subiendo los programas de Nada x Aqui de esta temporada a http://nadaxaqui.jinroh.org/ (espacio cedido por nuestro amigo del foro *JinRoh*), la calidad es la mejor que nos permite las limitaciones de espacio y de subida/descarga que son de unos 10 Mb por minuto (o sea unos 500 Mb según la duración del programa, este ultimo al ser doble unos 900 o 1000 Mb) de aquí te lo puedes bajar, también he de decir que la compresión viene de grabación de TDT (lo que es igual que calidad inmejorable, por que no hay actualmente otro mejor, o al menos yo no lo tengo :D ). La descarga es mejor que en el programita de la burrita pues es directa.

De todas formas agradezco que alguien tambien los grabe no me vaya a fallar algo a mi y nos quedemos sin grabacion.

En cuanto a el capitulo creo que era el 5 y el 6 o un especial doble por ser el nº 18 (la mayoría de edad como ellos dijeron).

Un saludo.

----------


## chemi

¿Cómo me va a molestar? Simplemente leí en algún otro foro que tenían problemas descargándolo porque parece que el fichero estaba corrupto y ofrecí mi enlace.

Si algún día tienes problemas con tu grabación... coméntalo y vuelvo a compartir. También lo pillo directo del TDT a un HD.

Por cierto, en el Memorial de Ascanio, vimos a Jorge y creo recordar que comentó que debido a que en el punete emitieron un programa repetido de la primera temporada, este fin de semana (en esta caso hace ya dos), iban a poner dos capítulos nuevos seguidos para seguir terminando la segunda temporada en plazos. Entiendo por tanto que lo que yo he llamado capítulo 5 es realmente el 5 y 6 juntos (no el de Hallowen).

Un abrazo,

   Chemi.

----------


## Felipe

> Entiendo por tanto que lo que yo he llamado capítulo 5 es realmente el 5 y 6 juntos (no el de Hallowen).
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
>    Chemi.


No, Chemi. El programa doble correspondía a los capítulos 4 y 6. Así lo anunció Cuatro en su web. El 5 fue el de Halloween.

----------


## chemi

Pues vaya lío que nos han montado los señores de Cuatro. En fin... yo creo que en mi caso dejaré la numeración de acuerdo a como los fueron emitiendo y así me aclaro mejor.

Un saludo,

   Chemi.

----------


## Vielba

Gracias Chemi, si tuviera problemas te mando un mensaje.

En cuanto a lo de la numeración de los capítulos es verdad lo de la información de cuatro, porque el que emitieron en 4º lugar fue el de Halloween y el siguiente el que emitieron en 5º lugar fue el doble, con lo que como un dia saltaron (por error supongo) creo que el 5º es el de Halloween y el doble era 4º y 5º, aunque yo los he nombrado como han ido emitiendo...

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

Quizas sea porque soy muy novato en esto, sobretodo con las monedas, pero el juego que Piedrahita le hace a Bertín Osborne me encantó. Muy diferente hubiera sido con las monedas sin firmar, y la idea de utilizar la gota de vino (después de pimplarse una copa del tirón) le daba un toque estupendo. Lo único cuando dice 

LP - si quieres lo puedo hacer con otra moneda
BO - (no dice nada)
LP - vemga, con otra moneda

Pero bueno, es un pequeñisimo detalle.
Como digo, me gusto mucho el juego.

PD: Que bueno es Lennart Green . Simplemente genial

----------


## fradyjavi

*><((())º>* estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices, a mi tambien me gusto muxisimo Luis Piedrahita y por supuesto Lennart Green que es impresionante.

*Vielba* muxisimas gracias por subir los programas semana tras semana. A mi me bajan muy rapido y la calidad es muy buena.

Saludos!

----------


## Vielba

De nada fradyjavi me alegro un monton de ayudaros, no me cuesta ningun esfuerzo, yo los grabo para mi y compartirlos con vosotros es un orgullo.

----------


## jonyjm

Holas, queria comentar una cosilla.. ya que recien veo la discucion sobre el programa... 
Hace unas semanas vi, en uno de los programas, una chica que me parecio muuuy extraño. Era una chica morena, medio rellenita, que estaba en la mesa con un par de chicas mas y el mago. Le ayudaba eligiendo cartas y bla bla bla. Vale, todo muy bonito. Pero a la escena siguiente se ve a la misma chica con otro mago haciendo magia por la calle!! (es decir, el mago va, para a unas chicas y les hace un truquillo...) pues una de esas chicas era la misma!! no me jodas!! no lo pueden hacer tan evidente... pero bueno.. no era eso todo lo que queria decir..
Vi que hay un blog para bajarse los videos.. pero pide user y pass y no los se.. no se si en algun lado se dijo.. perdonad que no me lea las 29 paginas..   :Lol:   Alguien me lo puede decir aunque sea por mp?

Saludosss :P

----------


## zarkov

Cuando tenga un rato me leo yo las 29 páginas y te lo digo.
Un saludo.

----------


## jonyjm

jaja.. supongo que sera ironia.. ya me pasaron la pass... gracias de todas formas (si estabas dispuesto a leerte todo   :Lol:  )

Saludosss :P

----------


## luisjavier_albolote

Yo tengo que reconocer que antes me gustaba más shalakabula pero desde que ha empezado la nueva nueva temporada de nadaxaqui he cambiado de opinión ya que los juegos de magia de nadaxaqui a mi entender, son mejores que los de shalakabula, que estan ya muy repetitidos y muy vistos.

----------


## xlREDlx

Increíble el escapismo de Inés  :shock:  Alguien que sea de Madrid sabe si ha sido en directo? Es que tenía la idea que la temporada ya estaba grabada, pero Jandro ha hecho un comentario que daba a entender que era en directo.

----------


## jonyjm

Increible dices?... mmmm :?  vos viste las manos de ines? dejemoslo en duda.. a mi me desiluciono.. no creo que se pueda comentar el tema por aqui...

Saludosss :P

----------


## DrareG

> Increible dices?... mmmm :?  vos viste las manos de ines? dejemoslo en duda.. a mi me desiluciono.. no creo que se pueda comentar el tema por aqui...
> 
> Saludosss :P


A ver tampoco hay que desmerecer pero era lo mismo que hacia Houdini, no es magia, es habilidad, como todo, pero yo por mucho que supiera desatarme de una camisa de fuerza no me subo ahi ni loco   :Lol:  .

Saludos!

----------


## xlREDlx

Bueno es que de escapismo no tengo ni idea... Así que no me di cuenta de ningún posible fallo  :P

----------


## letang

No fue en directo, ese escape fue grabado hace meses.
Lo que se supone que era "simultáneo" es la conversación entre el exterior y el plató   :Wink:  

Prefiero los programas sin reto, no me gustan los cortes que se hacen para hablar con exterior, rompen el ritmo del programa, y se repiten las mismas frases muchas veces, al tercer corte, cuando Jandro decía "y ahí estará Inés..." mi padre decía, "que sí, que sí, que pesao"

Me ha encantado Luis con el plata cobre, precioso, y muy despistante dando a exminar las monedas por ambas caras todo el tiempo.

Jandro con los niños ha sido muy divertido, y lo más difícil, dejar claro a los niños la imposibilidad de lo que están viviendo, y que les quede la idea de la magia, y lo están consiguiendo siempre, me encanta muchísimo los juegos que les hacen a los niños, y el trabajo de seleccionar los juegos y la presentación, chapeau.

Y Henry Evans con esas apariciones tan limpias que me han dejado loco también, increíble.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Comentario ...(de lo que me acuerde). Se me pasa alguno seguro

Primero, los juegos de los 4 magos protagonistas:

 El plata cobre de Luis me pareció muy limpio y claro, con un movimiento en particular, la transposición en el vaso. Nunca había hecho esa transposición dando un golpe, pero con la moneda ya en la mano. Es sin duda, una buena aplicación del cambio "tiddlywinks", de tom gagnon. 

El juego del billete de Blass, me pareció extraordinario, bastantes efectos en la rutina, con una buena presentación (aunque no me gustan esas intervenciones eventuales ritmicas, que ya han aparecido en más de una ocasión). Quizás un poco de titubeo en la elección del billete, pero muy bueno, por supuesto. Magnifico

La rutina infantil de Jandro, me pareció original, dentro de la magia para niños (de la cual no soy muy partidario). Sabia conbinación de efectos y buena presentación.

El mentalismo de Inés me gustó (qué no me va a gustar del programa), pero no mucho, porque no sé porqué razón ese efecto no me da más, independientemente de que sea un efecto magnifico.


Los magos invitados:

Henry Evans. Me encantó el juego de las monedas chinas. La verdad es que su planteamiento de verlo a cámara lenta está totalmente justificado ya que usa movimientos muy limpios, los cuales se multiplican en sus manos. Quizás, como pega, le pongo que, uan vez se llegue a la situación de cuatro monedas chinas y dos cartas, se podría hacer un chink a chink, pero bueno.

René Lavand. Qué voy a decir se este famoso e inolvidable juego del griego. Un momento de titubeo, pero que pasa inadvertido. Perfecto.

Luis de Matos. Nunca me ha gustado ese efecto de la levitación, quizás porque es algo Obvio, aunque no se demuestre la verdad al público, puede, yo creo, intuirse. Pero no le voy a poner pegas, será que no me acaba de convencer este mago, lo cuál, obviamente no el quita mérito.


Aisladamente, comento que el juego de Inés me gustó mucho, pero me gustaría saber si fue en directo o no. El efecto no lo puedo comentar, porque no me he metido por escapismo nunca, pero a mis ojos, estuvo muy bien.


Fijísimo que me dejo algún efecto, pero lo he ido diciendo todo sobre la marcha.

Gracias

----------


## Dow

aun no he visto el programa, pero lo tengo grabado... pero lo de inés no es en directo, para nada, hace una semana ya estaba el video presentación en la página... y la temporada creo que ya está entera grabada... creo

----------


## rodrigo00

Un programa cojo.... me encanta nunca me lo pierdo. Lo que más me gusta es cuando realizan trucos en exteriores como el del desguace o el de la plaza Dalí, que por cierto ha sido el de esta noche.

----------


## eidanyoson

Sólo un comentario, ¿me lo pareció sólo a mi o Lavand iba un poco acelerado en su juego? es que me dio la sensación de que otras veces en el mismo efecto iba más lento y su charla destacaba más. Pero no sé si es sólo una apreciación mía...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo vi el programa pero no pude disfrutarlo …

Tenia a dos locas chillando cual pescaderas hablando sobre la Navidad … 

Una es árabe, la otra catalana … lengua común: Inglés … conclusión: Gritaban para entenderse.

----------


## DrareG

> Sólo un comentario, ¿me lo pareció sólo a mi o Lavand iba un poco acelerado en su juego? es que me dio la sensación de que otras veces en el mismo efecto iba más lento y su charla destacaba más. Pero no sé si es sólo una apreciación mía...


Cierto, la charla en ese otro video era mas lenta y mas trascendente el lo que era el truco, ahi solo parecia parte del truco como si saliese automatica pero siendo innecesaria. Se puede comparar, hay multitud de videos en Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ukEZJ-FbVk

Saludos!

----------


## Pardo

Lo mas magico de este programa fue una imagen de Renne Lavand... donde curiosamente, por una inversión de imagen pudimos verlo sin su mano izquierda pero si con mano derecha! Y luego al hacer el juego volvio a tener la izquierda y no la derecha...

Hubo una cosa sobre la presentación del test del libro que no me gusto, y e que si entras en una libreria parahacer un test de libro, lo mas logico es que des a elegir un libro entre todos los de la libreria, no entre tres o cuatro que has puesto tu sobre la mesa... Por el resto de presentaciones de magia mental, no dire nada, pue siempre me parecen muy flojas, sin misterio, sin crear suspense, sin "concentracion mental"... pero eso ha pasado no solo con Ines, sino con todos ellos cuando han hecho algo de mentalismo.

Y referente al escape de la camisa, pues un poco mas de lo mismo... creo que le podian haber dado mas bombo, que no tenia sentido la caida de las sandias y tomates, ya que Ines iba a estar colgada por los pies y solo debia sacarse la camisa, con lo cual, no tenia porque caer... Tambien creo que le falto tensión y que se la quito demasiado rapido, parecio quitarsela sin ningun esfuerzo...

Pero bueno, lo mismo paso con el escape de Blas, creo que le falto mucha tensión...! a ver que tal sera el de Luis y Jandro...

Y bueno, en general, por el resto, el programa me gusta mucho, pero insisto, no me gusta ninguno de ellos presentando magia mental... creo que les falta credibilidad... Sera porque en el mentalismo soy demasiado exigente...

Salud!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pues Luís, ahora que dices esto dar a elegir un libro de entre todos los de la librería, te doy toda la razón, mejora muchisimo.

Mientras veía el juego de Inés, había algo que no me acababa de convencer. Primero nos enseñaron que era indistinto que libro era el elegido, pues aparecieron dos espectadores cogiendo dos libros diferentes, para despejar dudas, y luego ya la presentación del juego.

Recuerdo que hiciste lo mismo en Il·lusionadors, o bien algo muy muy muy parecido. Dabas a elegir un libro cualquiera de la librería, incluso alguno paseó por toda la tienda buscando el más tocho. Preguntabas cuánto tiempo tardarían en leerse lo todo, y luego, cuánto tiempo tardarían en memorizarlo todo. Sus caras tras esta pregunta eran un poema.

Entonces tu demostrabas que eras capaz de leerlo y memorizarlo solo con hojearlo una sola vez, y solo con preguntar por que página estaba abierto, recitabas las primeras palabras de dicha página.

Creo pero, que hay un matiz muy importante a destacar. Tu memorizabas el libro, mientras que ella recibía lo que el espectador pensaba. No entro en que es mejor o peor, no se tanto. 

Por cierto: A mi el detalle de la pizarra me gustó.

----------


## jonyjm

> Lo mas magico de este programa fue una imagen de Renne Lavand... donde curiosamente, por una inversión de imagen pudimos verlo sin su mano izquierda pero si con mano derecha! Y luego al hacer el juego volvio a tener la izquierda y no la derecha...


Muy cierto.. yo me quede pensando un momento... me hizo dudar de haberlo visto tantas veces con la derecha en el bolsillo.. no se si lo hicieron a posta o no.. pero les quedo... "raro". Mi prima que lo estaba mirando conmigo (que no lo conocia a Lavand) dijo: "pero ese no tenia la mano izquierda coja". Detalles, tal vez orientados a un publico mas observador.

Saludosss :P

----------


## eskroler

a todos os gusta más la nueva temporada??
nose... a mi me gustaba mucho más la anterior... :roll: 
me parecian magos más humildes ( no se como decirlo ),con los efectos de escapismo ( con el temita de.. si no lo consigue Blass morira!! si Ines no se libra de la camisa de fuerza morira!! ) da la sensacion de que son supermagos que estan a otro nivel ( que claro que lo estan) pero no es necesario demostrar que escapan a la muerte...
a mi me parecia mejor la anterior temporada, cierto es que no aparecian magos de tanto renombre como Lavand etc... pero creo que tenia un ambiente más magico que comercial...

----------


## Pardo

> Creo pero, que hay un matiz muy importante a destacar. Tu memorizabas el libro, mientras que ella recibía lo que el espectador pensaba. No entro en que es mejor o peor, no se tanto.


Si, el efecto en si, se diferencia por la presentación, en una se adivina el pensamiento del espectador sobre lo que lee, y en otra se memoriza el libro, pero solo varia lo que dices, pues los metodos son validos los mismos para ambas ocasiones.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Por cierto: A mi el detalle de la pizarra me gustó.


...pues a mi no me gusto mucho, yo creo que hibiese sido mejor mostrar cierta dificultad y lentitud al escribir. Incluso escribir cometiendo errores y corrigiendo. Creo que le falta suspense para realzar el climax. Uno se queda con un "como lo habrá hecho" en lugar de un "realmente puede leer el pensamiento?".

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Me gusta mucho esta segunda parte de NxA. Los artistas extrangeros que están trayendo son una pasada. Poder ver a René no tiene precio.
Pero...hay un pero, en mi opinión. En esta segunda parte están haciendo juegos que muchas veces no encajan con el personaje de cada mago. Los números de escapismo, desde mi punto de vista, no encajan con ninguno de los cuatro. Y los de mentalismo tampoco. Es mi opinión, desde luego.

----------


## Pardo

> . En esta segunda parte están haciendo juegos que muchas veces no encajan con el personaje de cada mago. Los números de escapismo, desde mi punto de vista, no encajan con ninguno de los cuatro. Y los de mentalismo tampoco. Es mi opinión, desde luego.


A eso me referia yo, en las presentaciones de magia mental, que ninguno de ellos tiene una personalidad apropiada para ellos, son todos mas comicos...

Pero en fin, no podemos pedir que nos guste todo... O quiza si...?

----------


## Xeic

Estoy de acuerdo con eskroler creo que se les ha subido la fama a la cabeza, quizas sean buenos magos, pero creo que se estan relajando demasiado. Sobretot J.Blas que cada dia va mas de sobrado.

----------


## ico

Bien jonyjim por cuestionar lo de las manos del escapismode Inés, se podria haber disimulado un poco. 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Eskroler en que se les hayan subido los humos a los *cuatro* pero el programa (por ahora) sigue estando muy bien.

Un saludo.

----------


## eskroler

No se si es cuestion de que se les hayan subido los humos...o no...
no me referia del todo a eso... simplemente que los efectos en los que centran casi toda la importancia del programa... para mi gusto lo estropean...  :Wink:  
un saludo.

----------


## ico

Lo curioso es que no se le de importancia a los efectos cuando el programa es eso, un programa de efectos. :?:  

Inevitablemente, yo creo, que si que se les han subido.

De todos modos perdona por haverte interpretado mal.



Un saludo.

----------


## agulean

Vi el programa, está bueno, tengo todos los capítulos.

Una cosa, dicen aquí que no es en directo, pues entonces son unos estafadores, porque sí dan a entender que lo hacen en directo cuando hablan sobre los mails que han recibido referidos el escape del jorge blass.
No entiendo como leyeron esos correos si hace messe que grabaron el programa.

Y luego jandro indicó que mucha gente se había acercado a la plaza posiblemente porque estaban mirando el programa.

De todas formas el programa es muy bueno, aunque me parece que le falta transparencia con su público ( a no ser que los que estemos equivocados seamos nosotros).

Salu2

----------


## letang

agulean, creo que malinterpretas algunas cosas.

El programa no es en directo y ellos nunca han dicho que lo sea, es más, los prograams que son en directo muchas veces lo recalcan, lo dicen, dicen la hora que es...

Jandro decía algo como que se había reunido mucha gente porque ya conocían el programa... no quería decir que estuvieran viendo la tele y bajaran a la plaza a mirar, en ningún momento se dijo que fuera en directo.

No vi nada sobre Jorge leyendo e-mails, pero aún así puede haber sucedido.
Ellos emiten el escape de Jorge, reciben e-mails, y graban una presentación del programa leyendo los mails.
Solo hay que vestirlos igual y grabar esa toma, y montarla con el resto del programa, no hay ninguna estafa ni ningún engaño.

Como dije en otro mensaje (no sé en que tema), me da mucha pena que los mismos magos desconfíen de otros magos, antes de buscar alguna solución posible, prefieren tirar por la solución deshonesta y engañosa, por pensar que nos engañan, que usan compinches cuando dicen que no, o que emiten en diferido cuando "dicen" que lo hacen en directo.  :-(

----------


## Ericmiret

Para mí Nada X Aquí es el mejor programa de magia porque no he visto ninguno más, pero por eso no puedo tener buen criterio.   :Smile1:

----------


## zarkov

No te preocupes, yo tampoco tengo criterio. Somos más los que no tenemos criterio, no te dejes engañar.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ser el mejor de uno, no esta mal! ¡Lo que a la vez se es el peor!

 :Lol:  

Y que dure muchos años Nada X Aquí ...

El "Això es massa" ("Esto es demasiado") de Magic Andreu, estubo más de 100 programas en antena, y trajo a muchismos magos buenisimos de todos los tiempos.

----------


## chemi

Creo que lo que ocurre es que muchos magos olvidan que el programa no es para magos sino público en general (que son la verdadera audiencia).

Desde un punto de vista "profesional", es cierto que habría muchas cosas que podrían mejorar. Pero si tenemos en cuenta que el objetivo del programa no es ese... pues creo que lo hacen a la perfección (soltar los tomates y las sandías desde 30 metros hace que a la gente que no sabe en que consiste el escapismo se le encoja el estómago y no cambie de canal).

Pero al final yo creo que hay chicha para todos (profesionales y público en general), porque los magos que invitan en general son realmente muy buenos. ¿No disfrutasteis con Lenart Green, Lavand, etc...?

Ojala consigan una tercera temporada...

Un abrazo,

   Chemi.

----------


## Ella

yo me he dado cuenta de una cosa, o al menos es algo que me despierta...cuando hace magia (aveces) las personas del programa utilizan al publico como para que corroboren los hechos porque lo principal es que se vea todo claro en casa, en cambio cuando van magos invitados utilizan al publico para hacerles magia, pero tampoco se olvidan de la television.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues yo soy el primero en hablar sobre el programa de hoy. En el Suit algunos atascos pero nada, estuvo bien en general. Algunos cambios en cuanto al original. 

El juego de Román me ha encantado!!! Nunca lo había visto.

----------


## Pardo

Bueno,quitando algunas cositas... como por ejemplo la baraja alkoran que hizo Ines... que como siempre, no fue nada creible, pues siempre que hacen un juego de mentalismo (cualquiera de los 4) no es nada creible, les falta misterio, intriga, concentración...

Pero lo que me parecio un gran falta de respeto, es el supuesto homenaje a Carroll... Creo que en un homenaje, deberían como mínimo haber puesto imagenes de Pepe, segundo hablar un poco mas de él, y tercero, si hacen un juego que dicen que hacia Pepe, que lo hagan como lo hacia Pepe... No que lo hagan como les de la gana (seguramente por que es mas facil como lo hicieron) y encima usando cartas trucadas.... cosa que Pepe en absoluto hacia con Suit Apatition... Si lo modifican, por lo menos que digan que van a hacer una versión de un juego de carroll, no que van a hacer unjuego como lo hacia el, porque no lo hicieron!

Yunke, me gusto mucho, sin duda, lo mejor de este programa!

Salud!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Jeje, al final nos hicieron caso con lo del homenaje a Pepe Carrol. Me tendré que bajar el programa. :roll:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Empezando por la apertura del florero de Jorge Blass, decir que me gustó mucho el final, la verdad, me quedé :shock: . Eso sí, el inicio francamente decadente. El uso del f*, muy descarado. El mentalismo de Inés no me gustó nada por la presentación que le da, y también por lo que dicen de que no es su estilo. La transposicíón de Jandro del billete estuvo muy visual. Me gustó.
El homenaje a Carrol, me decepcionó, sobretodo por lo que ya se dijo de que no era la versión inicial. Yunke me gustói muchísimo, mezclando la transposición de Houdini (creo) y más efectos increíbles. Román García, soberbio. Me encantó porque me esperaba que tuviera una figura o algo, pero no la carta firmada.
Finalmente, el mago de Estocolmo, (perdonarme pero no recuerdo su nombre), me encantó. Fue una total maestría de la manipulación.

En resumen, me gustó el resumen.

----------


## Nevermore

Pues a mi me pareció correcto el homenaje a Pepe Carroll, pues la ejecución del juego pretendía, entiendo yo, recrear el efecto según Carroll
pero adaptado a Luis y a Jorge, No se dice siempre que los juegos nunca hay que calcarlos a como los hacen otros magos? Si no nos convertiríamos en simples imitadores.
Seguro que si hubiesen hecho el efecto tal cual lo hacía Carroll, ahora se estaría discutiendo la falta de originalidad de Luis y Jorge por presentarlo 
al detalle...
Nunca llueve a gusto de todos.

Saludos

----------


## Jeff

Pués, a riesgo que me hechen de este foro, y por vez primera, opinaré sobre este programa y sus representantes...
 :Arrow:   :shock:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

A mí lo que no me gustó del homenaje a Carrol fue la mezcla de magia “Carrolista” y “Greeniana”.

Ya lo hizo Dr Frankenstein, cogiendo las mejores partes del cuerpo de otros y juntándolas en un mismo cuerpo, creando sin quererlo un monstruo. Jorge y Luís, juntaron dos de las mejores magias, la de Carrol y la de Green, con resultados parecidos. No acabó de convencerme.

Cada “sub-efecto” y cada técnica por aislado, sí, perfecta, pero el conjunto global no acabó de gustarme, es mi opinión.

Podríamos asociarlo a un cuadro, cada pincelada, cada trazada esta perfecta, con el tono de color y de luz que le toca, pero la obra final es demasiado “chocante”.

PD: Carrol, con dos R y una L.

----------


## ZAFER

Como dicen, es magia para profanos, no para magos, pero de todas formas creo que a estos chicos les falta un poco más de ensayo para presentar este juego, ni punto de comparación con Pepe Carrol.

El juego de Inés seguramente hubiera ganado más presentándolo, no como mentalismo, sino como el capricho de una carta que quiere ser siempre la protagonista del juego, etc, etc.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿El juego de Román García es obra de su creativa mente pensante, o es una versión de lo que ya hacia el gran Pepe Carrol?

----------


## wes_wieck

¿?¿?¿?¿¿?¿??

no entiendo nada...

Vamos que hacen un homenaje a Pepe Carrol y encima os parece una falta de respeto por no hacer el Suit tal y como lo hacia Pepe?? 

¿Realmente pensais que eso es lo que pensaria Pepe?

Lo primero es que para el espectador el efecto es el mismo, la aparicion de un palo libremente elegido y su posterior transformacion. O creeis que el espectador pensara: "mira ahi en lugar de hacer el pop-out de Piet Forton ha hecho un top shoot de Green. Y ahi en lugar de la aparicion de Bruce Cervon ha hecho....."
Cuando murio Pepe en la SEI de Madrid le hicimos una gala homenaje en la cual varios magos del circulo hicieron juegos de Pepe. Obviamente NADIE hizo los juegos tal cual los hacia Pepe. ¿fue eso una falta de respeto?

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que las cosas siempre se pueden hacer mejor y podrian haber destacado que eso era una version de un juego suyo y no el juego original tal cual.... pero de ahi a afirmar que fue una falta de respeto hay un mundo... eso si que me parece una falta de respeto hacia el artista...

1 abrazo y sin animo de malos royos
Héctor de Pedro  :Smile1:

----------


## Pardo

De lo que me quejo principalmente, no es de como hicieran el juego, es de como lo trataron todo... Para mi, al menos, no fue en absoluto un homenaje a Pepe, es de eso de lo que me quejo... Que en la nota de prensa de dice que se va a hacer un homenaje a Pepe Carrol, y solo se habla un poco de el para hacer un juego que "el hacia".

No se, pero para mi, un homenaje, como mínimo, se mereceria unas imagenes de´él, pues los espectadores profanos, lo recordaran si lo ven, no si solo nombren su nombre, pues seguramente se quedaran igual, no sabran de quie hablan...

Pero ya digo, es mi simple punto de vista. Yo entiendo otras cosas como homenaje...

----------


## Kiko

> ¿El juego de Román García es obra de su creativa mente pensante, o es una versión de lo que ya hacia el gran Pepe Carrol?


Ambas. Es versión de la de Carrol, y obra creativa de Román, puesto que se trata sin lugar a dudas de una sustancial mejora, en técnica, método, etc.

;-)

----------


## miguelajo

SUSTANCIALISIMA KIKO.
Me dejó chaflado cuando lo vi...Y yo dandole vueltas...Creo recordar que en su día me comentaste algo de la versión de Roman pero...no lo recordaba.
En cuanto al homenaje...creo que fué un detallazo. Con decirlo y hacer la referencia que hicieron me pareció Justo. 
Es un efecto que hacía mucho Pepe pero no es original suyo tampoco.
Me puede gustar más o menos la solución propuesta o lo enrevesado o no que me parezca el conjunto pero...me sorprendió gratamente el dar créditos al juego antes de hacerlo.
Un saludo
Miguel AJO

----------


## Mifune

La verdad es que yo no conocía el Suit Aparition (aunque he oido hablar de él), por eso no puedo compararlo con el original. Lo que me quedó a mi después de ver la versión de Piedrahita y Jorge fué que querían dar a entender que necesitaban de una combinación de los talentos de ambos para conseguir recrear la magia que tenía Pepe Carrol. Por eso me parece un buen homenaje independientemente de las modificaciones realizadas, que creo que realizaron para potenciar la idea de la dificultad del juego y hacer recordar, según sus palabras, la habilidad y la magia de Pepe Carrol.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Gracias Kiko.

El día que tu hermano publiqué sus secretos, y que tardé, ... "se hace de oro". Pero bueno, seguro que ese no es el objetivo.   :Wink:  

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## magomago

Tiene publicadas unas notas de conferencia,supongo que todavia las tendrá y las venderá (pero no lo se a ciencia cierta) , asi que pues preguntarle a Don Kiko ,que igual se siguen vendiendo .
A mi me podeis dar alguna comision por publicidad y tal.  :D

----------


## miguelajo

Yo las tengo y son muy buenas...pero el instrucciones no viene.
Creo que habría que publicar el "anotated 52 amantes" con todas las crillantes versiones que han dado lugar los magníficos juegos de Pepe.

----------


## Ella

normalmente me suelo perder los programas de nadaxaqui, hoy no y gracias a dios que no me ha pasado....me ha encantado, sin duda, sobre todo la rutina de aros de jorge y juan tamariz

----------


## ico

Ha estado bien el programa, aunque no muy sorprendente :roll:  

Con todo los aros de Jorge me han parecido realmente buenos y claro esta, Tamariz es Tamariz!

Un saludo

----------


## heavyboy

Dioooooooos!
Ha sido genial!!

El efecto de los chalecos lo vi ayer en Shalakabula, lo hizo Murphy...que le falta rodaje al chaval pero bueno.

La rutina de aros de Jorge fué alucinante! Que buena idea!  :Smile1: 
Creo que nunca habia visto algo asi de original con los aros

Y Tamriz, ingenioso y habilidoso  :Smile1: 
M encanta la Cardtoon, y este hombre le ha sacado un partido alucinante!
Viva Tamariz coñiooo!

----------


## KlinKlan

Estoy muy contento. Hacia tiempo que me "entristecía" cada vez que veía a Tamariz actuar en espectáculos y televisión, porque no presentaba nada "nuevo". Él no necesita presentar nada nuevo, está a otro nivel claro está, pero me entristecia el hecho de que una mente creadora como la suya no siguiera sacando nuevos conejos de la chistera, hasta hoy..., he flipado con su versión de Card Toon. He flipado por muchas razones, pero sobre todo porque ha dado la vuelta a un juego que creo que todos sabíamos que era muy soso y que a mi personalmente no me gustaba, está lleno de fallos y tiene pistas para encontrar la solución por todos lados, y de nuevo ha encontrado pistas falsas y giros, y ha aplicado técnicas muy chulas y ha reinventado otras para que parezcan hechas para Card Toon. Al juego se nota que le falta tiempo para ser totalmente redondo, pero el mérito es tremendo. Olé.

----------


## danigui84

Me ha encantado el programaa!!! me ha gustado el detalle cuando el chaval le ha dicho a Tamariz que queria cambiar la carta !! es todo un genio este hombre :!:  :!:

----------


## Dow

y esos aros chinos de dónde han salido? muy hermosísimos, sí.

y Tamariz como decís, sabe sacar el jugo a la última gota... ya veis... qué bueno, y lo que dijo Yago el otro día con Roberto G, que terminar un juego con la baraja ordenada es asesino... lástima que lo aprendiera el fin de semana pasado, porque tal vez hubiera flipado más ahora... pero, qué leches, lo que yo digo, aunque sepa el secreto, cuando está bien hecho, me sorprende igual...

----------


## Dramagic

En cuanto a los aros chinos de Jorge...ver la versión de Victor Voitko y el libro de Roden.

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

¿Qué quiere decir que a Murphy le falta rodaje?. Hombre, mira que Murphy no es santo de mi devoción, pero de ahí a decir que le falta rodaje.... He visto a Murphy controlar a una masa de borrachos y hacerles seguir un juego con un espectáculo totalmente preparado. Ya digo que no es santo de mi devoción, pero..... Siento ser pesado pero ¿en qué se nota que le falta rodaje?.

Sin embargo, lo de Tamariz si que me ha dolido. ¿Qué quiere decir que al juego que ha presentado se nota que le falta tiempo para ser redondo. La idea de ese juego no es para nada nueva, y creo que será dificil sacarle todavía más jugo. Para mí el juego de Tamariz ha sido perfecto, por completo. Lo siento, pero este comentario no lo he comprendido, ¿cómo se podría mejorar el juego?.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## heavyboy

> ¿Qué quiere decir que a Murphy le falta rodaje?. Hombre, mira que Murphy no es santo de mi devoción, pero de ahí a decir que le falta rodaje.... He visto a Murphy controlar a una masa de borrachos y hacerles seguir un juego con un espectáculo totalmente preparado. Ya digo que no es santo de mi devoción, pero..... Siento ser pesado pero ¿en qué se nota que le falta rodaje?.



Lo de Murphy lo deia sin ánimo de ofender... me refieria a la parte suya que vi en Shalakabula. La invitada que subieron con el le queria uitar protagonismo y no supo hacerla callar...le eclipsó un poco el tema. Y luego la explicacion esa de los "piojos"...por dios...un poco mas de gusto.
Me refiero a falta de rodaje en las circunstancis en las que estaba. Seguro que de cerca con comodidad sin camaras y sin pantomimas alucinas en colores...pero si sales en la tele tienes que tener un poco mas de tablas.
Y no vale decir que era la primera vez porque no lo era.

Respeto a lo de la "redondez" del juego de Tamariz...umg....yo creo que las mezclas que tenia que hacer para reordenar la baraja quedaban "sospechosas", pero no me parece un fallo..me parece mas bien que no tenia una buena manera de distraer la atención en la mesa.

Hablando de missdirections...Piedrahita, con su esponja y sus monedas...ha molao, pero tuvo algunos movimientos "patosos". Sobretodo al cargar la moneda debajo de la esponja para "escurrirla".
por lo demas perfecto.

El mas delicioso fué sin duda el numero de jorge blass con los aros
Sublime  :Smile1:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Bueno, supongo que pensamos diferente. Siempre he pensado que para criticar sería bueno ser capaz de hacerlo mejor o, al menos, saber como se haría mejor. Siguiendo este criterio, desde luego, yo no puedo criticar a ninguno de los dos.

El tratamiento de Murphy con el público creo que tiene algo más que tablas, creo que tiene muchísima experiencia y salidas, al menos cuando yo lo he visto.

Respecto a las mezclas de Tamariz, tendría que volver a ver el programa pero en ningún momento me pareció sospechosa. De hecho no me pareció que le hiciera falta ninguna mezcla especial, sino que todas fueron a la primera y muy suaves. No he grabado el programa así que no puedo estar seguro al cien por cien. De todas formas, el día que Tamariz no tenga una buena forma de distraer la atención.... Por cierto, ¿para qué tenía que distraer a nadie con esas mezclas?.

----------


## heavyboy

Joer...como se calienta el tema.
Vamos por partes. No pretendo criticar por criticar, solo queria decir que el juego de los chalecos se los habia visto hacer a el, y que no estuvo muy fino por culpa de la invitada que le pusieron, y porque no tenia el discurso bien preparado..o no le salio como lo tenia preparado.

Hace tiempo vi alguien de este foro que grababa los cpaituos y los subia a su pagina o algo asi...no me acuerdo de quien era.Busca el capitulo y descargalo y veras las mezclas "cuidadosas" que hace tamariz para reordenar la baraja.

Bueno...mejor lo dejo por aqui :P

----------


## ExTrEm0

Muy bueno el programa de hoy. Tamariz ha estado muy bien, no conocía ese efecto (la baraja sí, pero ese efecto en concreto no). 

P.D --> ¿Son cosas mías o Inés está como un tren?

----------


## heavyboy

> P.D --> ¿Son cosas mías o Inés está como un tren?



xDDD Se le ha visto demasiado la pechuga....
Pero si, esta como un tren  :Smile1: 
Por cierto, creo que son naturales  :117:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Hace tiempo vi alguien de este foro que grababa los cpaituos y los subia a su pagina o algo asi...no me acuerdo de quien era.Busca el capitulo y descargalo y veras las mezclas "cuidadosas" que hace tamariz para reordenar la baraja.


Precisamente por conocer esas mezclas te digo que no me parece que haya hecho nada extraño, que le han salido sin ningún problema, y que tampoco me parece que requieran distraer la atención.

Es mejor dejarlo, que me he calentado y lo reconozco. Bueno, perdón por el mensaje.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## mariio

juan tamariz ha estado genial ha sido una rutinaza muy completa me recuerda a la de el fism o a la de incauto tramposo 
tamariz power!
un saludo

----------


## Pardo

Pues yo le tiraria un muy buen tiron de orejas al realizador... pues con los cubiertos, precisamente en los efectos mas bonitos, en los que ves como realmente se doblan solos, no se apreció ninguno! Pues todos estos efectos opticos, se ven muy bien si se ven de frente... y nos los metieron todos de perfil... Manda huevos!

----------


## ignoto

Y eso que Carlos Vaquera es un monstruo. Si llegan a coger a alguien menos hábil...

Cuando empezó y llamó a Luis pensé que iba a hacer algo del estilo de Guy Bavli (¿Se escribe así?) con bolsas y cubiertos repartidos a tutiplén.

----------


## Kiko

Todos de perfil?  La cámara practicamente siempre fue frontal, y Carlos actuaba para ella. Recuerdo ahora mismo el último doblaje óptico que se ve totalmente frontal, y en general toda la actuación fue así, y Vaquera sabía perfectamente que cámara le grababa...

----------


## ignoto

Durante un buen rato la cámara lo tenía en escorzo.
Puede que lo quisieran así pero Luis estaba mas alejado de la cámara Y estaba al lado de Carlos. Lógicamente, la cámara tenía que estar a la izquierda de ambos, no en el centro.
Lo que si es cierto es que Carlos giraba (o esa impresión me dió) el brazo izquierdo hacia la izquierda desde el codo para mostrar el efecto de frente a la cámara.

----------


## Dogma

A mi lo que mas me gustó fue Tamariz. Como de una baraja que siempre he visto como muy limitada, fue capaz de crear un truco tan completo. Eso es creatividad. Cada detalle fue una obra de arte, y la construcción de la historia genial en cada uno de sus puntos.
La verdad es que cuando vi la baraja que iba a usar estuve a punto de cambiar de canal, pero lo dejé por que de Tamariz siempre puedes aprender algo. Menos mal.
Otro detalle que me gustó es cuando el cenutrio que estaba a la izquierda de Tamariz le dice que quiere cambiar la carta. Solo por ese detalle ya habría merecido ver su actuación. Ni se inmutó. Perdió la carta en la baraja y....... bueno, del resto ya os habreis dado cuenta. Genial, como siempre.

----------


## curioso

A mí también me gustó mucho tamariz, pero yo lo noté como un poco más apagado que otras veces. No sé cómo explicarlo. Hablo desde la total ignorancia, simplemente la impresión que me transmitió. Por ejemplo, llegué a asustarme al final cuando dijo 4 de picas mientras ejecutaba la "proyección" de la película. Yo estaba en casa diciéndo Juan! que al final ha cambiado y ha dicho 4 de tréboles! 
La rutina desde luego es impresionante, pero me pareció que quizá no era para el público general, al que tal vez podía resultar un poco difícil de seguir. De nuevo, digo que simplemente fue una impresión. Y también vi las mezclas, y quizá porque supe reconocerlas me sorprendió que las hiciera así y no de forma más "florituresca". Pero vamos, que aún tengo la boca abierta.

Los aros me parecieron muy originales.

Ah! y el escote de Inés, desde luego como misdirección no tiene precio, aunque la verdad es que no lo necesitaría para nada. Le basta con su magia (en el más amplio sentido de la palabra).

ciao

----------


## Dogma

He de reconocer que, aunque Jorge no me gusta demasiado, la rutina de los aros estuvo francamente bien. Muy original, por lo menos yo no los había visto nunca así. Y muy bien ejecutada.

----------


## Pardo

Kiko, tu mismo lo has dicho... el ultimo efecto optico, fue friontal... pero de 4, uno... Y la verdad, prefereiria pensar que ha sido cosa de realizacion, que no de Carlos... Porque , mirate otra vez el programa, (yo lo acabo de hacer despues de leer tu post) y los 3 primeros estan vistos de perfil, y la verdad, no se ve como se dobla...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> los 3 primeros estan vistos de perfil, y la verdad, no se ve como se dobla...


Así es, no se ve nada de nada. Desde mi punto de vista fue un desastre.

----------


## magolek

pues a mi parecer, la rutina de aros de jorge, aparte de que de novedosa no tiene absolutamente nada, es una copia mucho más simple de la que hace victor voitko. Eso no quiere decir que lo no lo haya hecho bien. Ahora, original... lo que se dice original... posss va a ser que no.

----------


## magomago

Pues ahora el que se calienta soy yo  :Smile1: 

He visto hoy la rutina de la card-toon de Tamariz y solo decir que........Fantastico,fantastico,fantastico, a veces pienso que los peores espectadores para ver magia somos los magos (algunos),yo he disfrutado como un enano viendo exprimir la Card-toon hasta limites insospechados.
Una introduccion fantastica e interesante al origen del cine, y un juego triplemente fantastico.Detalles de maestro y en cuanto a la mezcla que se comenta,sinceramente yo cuando lo lei pense que igual estaba media hora con dichas mezclas,pero la hace una vez mientras el espectador enseña la carta a la camara.
No se vamos....... la mejor rutina de Card-Toon que he visto hasta ahora.
Lo unico que puedo un poco criticar del juego y de en general a veces el programa es el publico,no se..... claro igual al estar grabando te impone,pero la verdad en muchos de los programas el publico no es que sienta demasiado la magia ni se asombre.Tampoco pido gente como en los especiales de Criss Angel y de David Blaine que la gente se cae de culo cuando les haces un doble lift,pero algo mas del estilo del publico de los DVD de los de L&L con el de bigotes medio flipado y el otro que pone cara de bobo con cada cosa que le hagas no vendria mal .(Y no se os olvide la rubia cachonda de turno .

----------


## zarkov

Magomago, algo de lo que comentas sobre la frialdad del público me parece haber leído o entendido en un artículo de Gea. Es verdad, ¡qué fríos son! Ven maravillas y no se sorprenden. Por eso, a veces, da la sensación de poca transmisión mágica o de falta de conexión del público con el mago.

Creo que es debido a factores del propio medio televisivo y me parece que en este caso hay que valorar todavía más la labor del mago por el tipo de público que tiene.

Y sobre la rutina de Tamariz, mi opinión no vale gran cosa, pero a mí me sirvió para disfrutar y sobre todo para aprender. Para aprender a estrujar, darle otra orientación y a sacarse de la manga un juego con algo tan simple como una baraja especial al alcance de cualquiera. Para aprender, ya te digo.

----------


## Vangrant

Una cosa es que la rutina de Jorge no sea "original", que puedo estar deacuerdo; pero desde luego, el 99% de las rutinas de aros el público profano las ha visto (porque suele ser siempre similar); y sin embargo, la de Jorge, estoy seguro que ese mismo 99% no la había visto. Así que bien por Jorge.
Respecto a Juan.... sólo decirte, Juan, gracias por tu imaginación. A un aficionado al cine como yo conseguiste emocionarle. Solo con ver los titulos de credito al inicio del juego ya me quedé embobado!
Por cierto, nadie ha mencionado el juego de Inés, y quitando lo del sombrero que sobraba, me gustó la originalidad.

Salu2

----------


## magolek

El juego es bonito. Pero observalo bien. ¿no ves algo raro?
P.D.- Me refiero al juego de inés, logicamente!!

----------


## letang

El juego de Inés no aguanta verlo dos veces, así que espero que no vuelvan a decir eso de "grabad este programa porque lo querréis ver dos veces".

Al igual que la apisonadora de Piedrahíta, se le ve un emp****.

Pero bueno, dudo que alguien grabe el programa, muchas veces lo comento con mis amigos y pocos lo ven, y los que lo ven, dudo que ninguno lo grabe.

Si alguien lo graba seguro que tiene el gusanillo de la magia  :Wink1: .

Yo cuando era pequeño grababa todos los especiales de Copperfield y los miraba y remiraba buscando como hacía esas cosas, y aquí estoy... viciado con la magia.

Un saludo!!

----------


## ign

Yo sólo puedo recordar el efectazo de Juan Tamariz. 

A mí también me gusta el cine, en su momento utilicé la CardToon y siempre disfruto con un juego de Tamariz, pero lo del sábado fue... No sabría explicarlo.
Todo el mundo utilizando esa baraja para lo mismo (entre los que me incluyo) y llega Juan y nos demuestra (una vez más) por qué es el mejor. Siempre va varios pasos por delante del resto de los magos.

Tras ver su actuación me asaltó la siguiente duda: ¿Cuánto tiempo habrá dedicado a idear y preparar ese efecto?

----------


## Vangrant

> El juego es bonito. Pero observalo bien. ¿no ves algo raro?
> P.D.- Me refiero al juego de inés, logicamente!!


No digo que técnicamente, etc me encantase, sólo digo que me resultó muy original.   :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

Ya ha acabado el programa de hoy...muy chulo

El juego de Inés con los turistas bueno, sobretodo por las caras que se les quedaban.

Piedrahita impresionante salvo por cuando re-agrandó las monedas, ahí se le vió mucho hasta mi profano padre lo vio (encima han repetido esa parte en concreto tres veces). El juego por supuesto y como siempre im-presionante....

Blass dejó a los de la oreja alucinando...y el truco a mí me ha encantado, lo ha hecho muy bien. Los trucos del principio y del final, bien, aunque ¿no le ha dado fuerte con las mariposas  :Smile1: ?

Jandro muy bien. En la cámara oculta la pobre mujer casi se muere del disgusto, y con los juegos de rapidez la verdad ha estado muy bien y como siempre muy simpático y divertido.

Kiko genial también, lo de la gomita no sé a vosotros pero a mí me ha parecido curioso. Y la aparición de ases de esa manera también, ha quedado muy maja...No me ha convencido eso de hacer el juego por los suelos :D 

Giobbi muy muy bien, creo que no había visto vídeos suyos y la verdad me ha gustado bastante.

Bueno, que excepto el interminable intermedio el programa de hoy me ha parecido muuuy bueno.

¿Qué os ha parecido a vosotros?  :Wink1:

----------


## jimmygg

Pues a mi, salvo el de Ines el programa me ha parecido realmente interesante, en especial lo de Luis Piedrahita (al que porfin le he descifrado casi todo el truco salvo la tercera moneda) y el de Giobbi, que creo saber como lo hizo, algo semejante al de Luis la temporada pasada con un zapato en vez de la caja. Es impresionante lo que puedes hacer con una missdirection  :shock:

----------


## rodrigo00

A mi me ha gustado el del mago portugués (no recuerdo su nombre), supongo qué lo hará con colorantes pero claro los tendrá que sacar de algún sitio... este tipo de trucos me parecen "artísticos" al igual que el de Jorge Blass y las mariposas.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> A mi me ha gustado el del mago portugués (no recuerdo su nombre)


Luis de Matos, salió en Shalakabula

----------


## jimmygg

> A mi me ha gustado el del mago portugués (no recuerdo su nombre), supongo qué lo hará con colorantes pero claro los tendrá que sacar de algún sitio... este tipo de trucos me parecen "artísticos" al igual que el de Jorge Blass y las mariposas.



Cierto, me olvidaba de él, un truco muy bonito si señor

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

"Las arenas del desierto".
Lo mejor, lo de Blass a la oreja, y también me gustó giobbi (aunque ya estén muy vistas (o al menos en el programa) ese tipo de efectos)
No ha sido el mejor programa, pero como siempre estuvo bien.
Qué se hizo como apertura... es que me lo perdí. :D

----------


## ingodwetrust

Blass hizo una aparición de cuatro ases y los convirtió en las fotos de Inés, Jandro, Luís y la suya propia. Al final cada uno convirtió su foto de nuevo en el as correspondiente.

----------


## rodrigo00

Gracais malcom, este alzeimer mágico...

----------


## Jeff

Con el respeto a Jorge, el cual pertenece al mismo circulo que yo, desearia exponer un punto de vista desde mi perspectiva.

El enfoque del programa y lo que se realiza en el no esta enfocado ni a magos, ni a aficionados, ni a profanos sino, a los tipicos espectadores del Disney chanel, o sea, infantil.

Encuentro la realizacion cutre y mal realizada, queriendo imitar, sin alcanzarlo (ni a leguas), los programas de magia Norte Americanos de calidad media a alta. Ni siquiera, aunque quieren darle este aspecto, estan a la altura de programas de magia de Francia, Reino Unido o Alemania e inclusive de Italia.

Lo unico que funcciona es, sin duda algunas, los efectos realizados por los magos invitados "profesionales" de verdad, en su caso, los de la FISM de Estocolmo y aparicion de ellos mismo (Lavand, Tamariz etc...) en el plato. Estando inclusive las apariciones de Luis de Matos, empequeñesidas por lo poco que brilla este programa.

El toque infantil y ridiculo de algunas rutinas son deplorable, sobre todo y para citar como ejemplo (para citar solo una), la rutina de la "iglesia" que a sido repetida a peticion, y qué,  del publico, cambiando el enfoque de programa de magia a un vulgar programa de camara escondida con broma de muy mal gusto. Hasta que alguien no lé dé un ataque al corazon, no pararan de imitar a la "camara candida".

Con ello, no digo que los numeros realizados son malos, como Robert Houdin dice "no hay mal efecto de magia, sino mal mago", en este apecto, muy mala presentacion y realizacion . 

Lo que pasa, y es lo mas seguro, es que coren contra reloj para la realizacion de cada programa y no pulen, bajo ningun concepto, la presentacion. Dominaran quizas el efecto, mas no lo es todo. Que no es facil?, pués claro que no es facil, pero eso lo miran muchas personas, y como se suponen que es un programa de magia y entretenimiento orientado a familias, asi debe ser presentado, bien, ordenado y con propiedad.

Resumen, este programa, aunque sea de magia, no esta pulido y deberia ser realizado, cuando mucho, una vez por mes para tener tiempo de realizarlo bien (como se suele hacer en television de calidad y no a las prisas para conseguir audiencia). Este es el fallo de este programa. De nada sirve tener titulos de concursos de ilusionismo si al final, no se logra transmitir lo que se debe hacer y lo que es mas, lo que uno sabe, de forma corecta.

Esta es mi opinion y sé que muchos profesionales saben que estoy en lo cierto.

Saludos y si desean ver programas buenos de magia, por desgracia, aun no los podemos ver en España, y esto es una tristeza.

----------


## conejo de chistera

Bueno a mi lo que me parecio es que las camaras ocultas que emitieron ayer (la de el policia y las armas y la de la iglesia) eran un poco de mal gusto porque vamos, voy yo y me empiezan a sacar armas de la mochila y no se lo que me da jajajaja. Pero lo de la iglesia... en fin, me parecio un poco fuerte. El truco estaba bien, no lo niego de hecho me encanto pero la gente que fue a rezar, fue a rezar no a que levantaran un muerto por los aires. Si yo acabara de perder un familiar y me hicieran eso en una iglesia creo que no me lo tomaria bien.

Suerte!!

----------


## 15tahures

Jeff: Me gustaría descargar tu vídeo para poder ver magia bien realizada pero cuando pincho ese link me pide una clave, ¿qué he de hacer? Gracias.

----------


## medy

NO estoy nada de acuerdo con la apreciacion de nuestro amigo Jeff sobre el programa nadaxaqui.
Y yo si he podido entrar en su pagina y he visto todos sus videos promocionales.

Saludos Medy

----------


## robertomagia

pues jeff tiene toda la razon..le pese a quien le pese,,,,

----------


## Jeff

Deseo aclarar una cosa, cuando me refiero que en España no hay programas buenos de magia, me refiero a los programas exclusivo de magia y no a los programas de variedad que son muy buenos, como noches de fiestas, sabado noches entre otros, donde la organizacion y el montaje es bueno y en muchas ocaciones excelente. Pero los programas periodicos de magia dejan mucho por desear, pensando inclusive quien hace mas daño a la magia, si los programas del mago enmascarado o estos (shakalabuca, nada x aqui...).

Es mi opinion, como en este foro uno puede opinar libremente, pués eso hago. Y no estoy diciendo que mis videos de promocion son mejores que los programas de tv de magia, no nos equivoquemos en malinterpretar mi punto de vista. No digo que soy mejor, ni peor que los que realizan esos programas, solo es mi punto de vista comparandolo con otros programas extranjeros de paises donde e vivido y mi propia experiencia en programas de television.

Otra cosa, antes que otro lo comente, soy extranjero y obviamente de ahi vienen mis errores ortograficos, asi que disculpenme por ello, de todos modos, le pido a O'Malley, de arreglarlo.

Saludos

----------


## rodrigo00

> Bueno a mi lo que me parecio es que las camaras ocultas que emitieron ayer (la de el policia y las armas y la de la iglesia) eran un poco de mal gusto porque vamos, voy yo y me empiezan a sacar armas de la mochila y no se lo que me da jajajaja. Pero lo de la iglesia... en fin, me parecio un poco fuerte. El truco estaba bien, no lo niego de hecho me encanto pero la gente que fue a rezar, fue a rezar no a que levantaran un muerto por los aires. Si yo acabara de perder un familiar y me hicieran eso en una iglesia creo que no me lo tomaria bien.
> 
> Suerte!!


Completamente de acuerdo con tigo conejo de chistera, lo de las armas no me ha parecido muy bien y por supuesto lo de la iglesia me parace muy fuerte, el truco es bueno, pero la gente que va a la iglesia a rezar o a escuchar misa y que se encuentre con eso... Supongo que después de hacer el truco darán la explicación de que es un truco (no de como se hace el truco en sí) porque si no la gente debe salir "traumatizada"....

----------


## fabiorodri

A mí lo de las cámaras ocultas tampoco me termina de gustar. La de las armas estuvo bien (qué risa cuando dice el hombre "es que hace mucho que no uso esta bolsa"), pero la del muerto... no la había visto y el efecto sí me gusto, pero no para una cámara oculta. La mayoría de la gente creo que sabía qué estaba pasando, al menos me parece muy difícil que la gente no se diera cuenta de que era Piedrahita sobre todo por la voz tan característica y el chiste de sus últimas palabras... pero es que la reacción de la gente fue un poco "bluf".

----------


## MrKhaki

Un poco de asesoramiento no estaría mal. Lo curas en una misa no se visten de negro desde hace más de 40 años.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ilusiones mias o estaba BusyMan en el juego que hizo Roberto Giobbi a Sergi Buka?

¡Confiesa!

----------


## ZAFER

Hola. El final del juego de Piedrahita cantó mucho, el de Jorge Blas también se vió el sistema de enlace da las cartas, el público de la iglesia parecen figurantes (malos), creo que si fura real alguien saldría corriendo despavorido. Yo también estoy de acuerdo con Jeff, pero como me gusta la magia seguiré viendo el programa.

----------


## MrKhaki

Por cierto, ¿alguien ha estado en algun entierro donde en la iglesia el muerto esté en la caja SIN tapar? Por favor, menos americanismos.

En el video de Giobbi quien aparece a su izquierda es Beatriz :D fiel amiga y compañera de avatar de letang

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Sí, pero antes de empezar el juego, hacen un plano general del público, y en las "últimas" filas de la reunión, creo que estaba Busy.

Él ya nos lo dirá ...

----------


## letang

> es Beatriz :D fiel amiga y compañera de avatar de letang


Muy observador MrKhaki!!!   :Wink: 
Y Leyre, mi otra compañera de avatar, parece ya figurante contratada del programa. Ha salido por lo menos en 5 programas! si no más...

Y pa' un día que pude haber salido yo no salí  :-( . De todas maneras mejor, tenía mala cara, no tenía un buen día...

----------


## nick63nick

Yo también soy de los que opinan que "la cámara oculta" quizás sobra, o al menos plantearlo de otra manera.

Para mi está claro que en la levitación se usaron figurantes como público, quizás como dice Jeff, en otros países pueda "colar" un vídeo así, pero aquí en España todos sabemos que los entierros no son ni por asomo, a como se intenta reflejar en el vídeo y eso hace que pierda total credibilidad y al mismo tiempo, al menos para mí, menos impacto del propio efecto en sí.

En cuanto al resto de juegos presentados en el programa, me gustaron todos, comentar también que la última descarga de Piedrahita con las monedas, la verdad que "cantó" un poco, pero en general muy bien.

Me gustó el juego de cartas que hizo Jorge a los componentes de la Oreja, lo vi original y reconozco que no conocía esta versión de "aros chinos" con cartas.

Roberto Giobi, me encantó, como siempre, me gusta como presenta los juegos y ese acento tan característico que tiene.

Saludos mágicos.
Alejandro

----------


## Dogma

Respecto a la camara oculta en la iglesia, no me creo que el público no estubiese informado de lo que iba a pasar, no que supiese el truco, sino que se iba a realizar un truco. 
De todas formas, aunque fuese así, me parecio de muy mal gusto. Y poco respetuoso.
Sinceramente, creo que lo de la camara oculta sobra en ese programa.

----------


## curioso

me sumo a las críticas de la cámara oculta de la iglesia. Yo soy ateo, pero me pareció de muy mal gusto y además muy poco creíble. Sin embargo, no creo que sobre la sección en el programa. Recuerdo una de la pasada temporada de un mensajero que lleva un sobre y aparece dentro una pecera. A mí me resultó muy graciosa. Así que creo que la sección puede estar muy bien, pero hay que elegir con cuidado los temas.

ciao

----------


## BITTOR

Pues a mi me encanto la camara oculta de la iglesia y lo que me pude reir cuando Luis dijo que las ultimas palabras de su amigo fueron: Cruzad ahora que no pasan coches jajajajaajaja. Y el efecto de levitacion y desaparicion increble. Otra cosa es que la verdad es que hay que tener cuidado porque ese tipo de bromas no creo que sea muy aconsejable hacerselas a gente mayor; vamos que a mi no creo que se me ocurriria. Lo que me dejo alucinado es que tuvieran permiso del parroco para hacer la broma. 
Ultimamente no he podido ver mucho nada x aqui; algun efecto suelto al igual que en el ultimo programa. Pero dire que me encanto Luis con el minusculizador; Jorge tambien estuvo genial con la Oreja y la actuacion de Kiko increible, me gusto mucho lo que hizo. En cuanto a la camara oculta de Jandro decir que no me gusto demasiado, creo que es de las peores bromas que he visto. Giobbi estuvo genial auqnue como habeis comentado es un efecto quizas demasiado visto. Tambien bravo por la amiga de Letang (yo tambien me percate aunque no me acordaba como se llamaba) que le brindó a Giobbi un poco de misdireccion jaja. 
Ah!!!!!Se me olvidaba....el juego de las mariposas de Blass es aquel que un dia os pregunte en el foro de magia de salon haber donde podia aprenderlo; personalmente es alucinante que al final convierta las dos mariposas en reales pero quizas me quede con la version que vi hace tiempo en el que cada vez iba produciendo mas mariposas para acabar con una produccion masiva de mariposas de colores de papel que revoloteaban alrededor de su abanico; fue precioso. Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Kiko dijo en su juego que … era muy difícil, pero no imposible.

Yo lo sigo viendo imposible, mágico, increíble … realmente impresionante.

Sabia que vendría Kiko, y que no haría su Suit Apparition, pero con lo que hizo me quede más que ilusionado.

Una amiga mía, que estaba con fiebre, no entendió el juego de “Luish de Matosh”, me dijó .. si esas arenas que no se mojan las venden en el Toys R’ Us …

Y luego le pregunté .. si si, ya ya, pero ¿cómo saca primero un color, luego otro, y finalmente el último, todos por separado?

Se quedó balbuceando unos instantes, y dijo … ¡¡Ostia!!

----------


## Ravenous

Bueno, eso me pasó a mí. Cuando sacó el primer puñado me dije "¿y qué? ¿de que demonios va el juego?". Tardé un rato en darme cuenta de lo que estaba pasando, lo cual me parece mala señal.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Dicen que ha sido el mejor programa de todos, y me lo he perdido  :(

----------


## DrareG

Pues no se si el mejor pero a mi juicio estubo muy bien, perdonadme por no acordarme del nombre pero el mago de las burbujas... sin palabras, maravilloso!

Saludos!

----------


## Ignagamo

El mago de las burbujas se llamaba Mirko fue muy chulo lo que hizo con las pompas de jabon. El programa fue mas bien para niños. Pero estubo muy bien

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Dicen que ha sido el mejor programa de todos, y me lo he perdido  :(


No sé si estás hablando en serio o estás siendo irónico, pero ya te digo que no ha sido el mejor ni mucho menos. 

No ha estado mal, pero eso, era más bien magia para niños. Pero aún así ha estado bien. 

El juego de las gomas de Jorge Blass (sencillo técnicamente) ha tenido muy buena presentación en mi opinión. Lo que me ha fastidiado un poco es que el notas se va a una tienda y pide una goma como si pudiera coger cualquier goma... en fin... esas cosas no me gustan.

La cámara oculta ha estado bien;  jajajaja vaya risas 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Piedrahita... ha estado bien, como casi siempre, pero eso de NUNCA enseñar la mano derecha al empezar sus juegos empieza a ser demasiado descarado, porque enseña la izquierda muchas veces tal y luego la derecha no. En fin... 


Conclusión:  No me gusta que se halague tanto el programa cuando hay cosas que están mal. Lo que está mal está mal y punto.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> Dicen que ha sido el mejor programa de todos, y me lo he perdido  :(
> 
> 
> No sé si estás hablando en serio o estás siendo irónico, pero ya te digo que no ha sido el mejor ni mucho menos.


Hablo en serio, en otro foro todos lo que han hablado *dicen* que es de los mejores programas, o el mejor. (Yo no lo he visto, por lo tanto no puedo opinar).




> Lo que me ha fastidiado un poco es que el notas se va a una tienda y pide una goma como si pudiera coger cualquier goma... en fin... esas cosas no me gustan.


No se como iva el juego, pero .. ¿Y no se hace lo mismo cuando se hace el cigarrillo a tarvés de la moneda? .. ¿No se pide una moneda y un cigarrillo ... ¡¡Como si se pudiera hacer ... con cualquier cigarrillo!!   :Wink:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues tienes razón, pero tampoco me gusta ese efecto  :Wink1:  no me gustan los gimnicks.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Lo mejor de este programa (que no fue de los mejores, como dijo Extremo, ni mucho menos) a mi parecer, fue Mirko. Fue un espectáculo largo y complejo con muy buena estructura.

----------


## zarkov

Seguro que es porque no tengo ni idea, no soy el público al que va dedicado el programa (público infantil) y otra vez porque no tengo ni idea, pero a mí no me gustó mucho excepto Mirko que me pareció fascinante. Es más, casi ni recuerdo los juegos que aparecieron.

----------


## Ignagamo

¿El especial de nada x aqui que emitieron el dia 25 a las 7:30 se pondrá en la web de jinroh? Es que no pude grabarlo y solo vi el principio.

Ignacio

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Ost......... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
acabo de flipar con el escape.!!!!  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :shock:

----------


## Raicon

estoy contigo, me ha encantado. 
Otra cosa que me ha apasionado a sido la charla de René que grande.

saludos.

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

Esas burbujillas que salían de la caja... ntch, ntch...  :roll: 
Impresionante de cualquier modo. Lo del buzo, muy grande.  :D 


Rene Lavard impecable.   :Wink:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

"¿Por qué preguntás porqué?"
"Tu dime adonde se fue, y yo te diré de donde vino"
Jaja... cierto, grandísimo.
La verdad es que en general estuvo muy bien este programa... La dama que se sonrosa, me gustó, no la había visto...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo solo he visto a partir de la dama que se sonrosa de Jorge, y como toda mi familia ya lo había visto hace 2 dias en el teatro y ayer me vieron algo parecido a mi, pues no le hicieron mucho caso. 

Luego Jeff Mcbride un poco flojo y René buenísimo.

Y el escape espectacular, auque cuando Jandro llamaba al buzo, ya se sospechaba que Luis no estaba dentro, pero cuando el buzo era Luis...

En fin, que me he perdido la mitad. Asi que comentad algo de los otros juegos.

----------


## Ella

a mi me paso como malcon pero al reves, he visto solo el principio, hasta lo de jorge...
os ha gustado ines con las monedas y pañuelo?

----------


## Dow

jejeje sí... me gustó mucho... jiji

por cierto, es confuso eso de que jandro haya salido por un lateral...

----------


## conejo de chistera

Bueno el programa estuvo bien. Lo del principio del tiempo me ha resultado gracioso (sobre todo con las tres señoras mayores jeje xD).
Lo de las cuerdas de Jeff Mcbride no me ha terminado de convencer y lo del mago ese de Los Angeles la verdad es que no me ha gustado mucho pero ver a Lavand me ha encantado. Jejeje pero que bueno es ese hombre!!! Lo de que el buzo fuera Luis me parecio algo predecible. Bueno en general me gusto todo el programa aunque los he visto algo mejores...

Suerte!!

----------


## Rafa505

¿Jeff McBride y el mago de Los Angeles no son la misma persona?
¿Es Los Ángeles o Las Vegas?

----------


## Dow

los angeles? no... las vegas, y era jeff, que no hizo cuerdas, cuerdas hizo... el otro xD

----------


## dreaigon

Estaba con una cena personal en mi casacuando he puesto el programa, no han prestado mucha atencion pero en la parte de lavand mi padre les hadicho que miraran, he podido ver la magia en sus ojos.

----------


## MasterJC

hola! tanto shalakabula como nadax aqui estan muy bien, cada uno es diferente, no se pueden comparar, pero no creo ni que el primero sea muy aburrido ni que el otro solo copie al primero; simplemente que cada uno hace los juegos que les parecen, unicamente que nadaxaqui quizá los hace de una manera mas distendida, agradable y divertida y shalakabula lo hace más serio, los dos son bastantes buenos, no se debe perder ni uno ni el otro

----------


## conejo de chistera

> ¿Jeff McBride y el mago de Los Angeles no son la misma persona? 
> ¿Es Los Ángeles o Las Vegas?





> los angeles? no... las vegas, y era jeff, que no hizo cuerdas, cuerdas hizo... el otro xD


Juer pues si que estoy yo perdio jajaja xD en que estaria pensando yo durante esos momentos del programa?...

Suerte!!

----------


## Ella

pues a mi no me ha gustado como ha hecho el juego ines con el pañuelo y las monedas, ala!; tenia que desahogarme....

----------


## zarkov

A mí tampoco me ha gustado Inés.
Y la dama que se ruboriza tampoco es que me encantara especialmente, me parece que con el cambio de color final le quita fuerza al efecto principal.
Y la máquina del tiempo de Jandro... como que no deja claras las condiciones y me da la sensación que las señoras saben que ha pasado algo mágico pero no saben el qué.


¿A nadie le gustaron las cuerdas?

----------


## Ella

> Y la máquina del tiempo de Jandro... como que no deja claras las condiciones y me da la sensación que las señoras saben que ha pasado algo mágico pero no saben el qué.


el juego de jandro es el que hizo giobbi en la carta blanca, no?? pues me gusto mucho mas como lo hizo giobbi, no recuerdo ahora la diferencia, pero no he sentido lo mismo (y eso que no se como se hace).

las cuerdas me gustaron mucho, unos movimientos muy delicados, sus gestos...muy bonito, y esos guiños, mmm, si tubiera pelo!! no os recuerda el mago al de "furor"?

----------


## zarkov

Sí, es el mismo, pero siendo justos no es lo mismo la atmósfera en la que lo realizó Giobbi a estar en la calle.

----------


## rodrigo00

Me pareció muy simple lo de Inés (quizá sea porque conozco el juego) nose. Lo del escapismo no estubo mal pero la verdad es que no me impresionó demasiado. Saían burbujas de la caja y no nos mostraron si de verdad estaba Luís en la caja cuando se mió Jandro................

----------


## Ella

> Me pareció muy simple lo de Inés (quizá sea porque conozco el juego) nose.


yo tambien conozco el juego hecho por roth, pero lo de ines no se parecia a lo de roth (me entendeis)

----------


## rodrigo00

No se, yo el truco que conozco es el de penguin magic.... y lo del pañuelo no lo conozco, pero me imagino como funciona, ahhh se me olvidaba antes lo que hizo el de las vegas me pareció una tonteria, parecia que lo ponían de relleno jajajaja. Ah y lo de Jandro y el tiempo muy chulo jejeje.

----------


## rodrigo00

Uishh jeje palabra prohibida xD no lo sabía. Lo siento  :roll:

----------


## jorg3

A mi me gustó bastante el programa, aunque algunas partes más que otras.

Jandro me gustó bastante lo que hizo, resultó bastante gracioso con las tres mujeres   :Lol:   :Lol:  . Jeff me decepcionó bastante, esperaba que hiciese... algo más... . El juego de Piedrahita tampoco me entusiasmó demasiado, creo que los ha hecho mejores en el programa :roll: . Como a malcom, la dama que se sonrosa la vi el dia 28, y la tenia bastante reciente, aunque aun asi me gustó. El que hizo lo de las cuerdas (no me acuerdo de su nombre) no me llamó mucho la atención... . Por ultimo, el numero de escapismo de jandro y piedrahita fue de lo que más me gustó del programa, y no me esperaba, para nada, lo del buzo.

Salu2!

----------


## Ignagamo

¿Alguien sabria decirme la cancion que suena cuando Luis se quita la mascara de buceo? Esa cancion tambien la tiene Jorge Blass en su video de presentacion de su pagina web. Me encanta esa cancion si alguien sabe donde la puedo encontra que me lo diga porfavor. Gracias 

Pd: Creo que esa cancion no se a dicho en el foro, he estado buscando y no la he encontrado, si ya se dijo perdonen las molestias y si no es mucho pedir que me pusiera el enlace al post, se lo agradeceria mucho.

Ignacio

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Esto ha sido nada x aquí, y por aquí esto ha sido todo

----------


## rodrigo00

> Esto ha sido nada x aquí, y por aquí esto ha sido todo


Esactamente! Esperemos que haya una 3ª temporada...

----------


## rifaj

NO creo, porque de la manera como se han despedido...
me da pena que termine un programa tan bueno...

----------


## rodrigo00

> NO creo, porque de la manera como se han despedido...
> me da pena que termine un programa tan bueno...


Eso he pensado yo, aunque por lo que he visto solo sacaban juegos de esta segunda temporada, es decir, ha sido como un recordatorio de la segunda temporada y no de la anterior, por lo tanto cabe una pequeña posibildad que haya otra más..... Cruzemos los dedos y si hace falta hagamos magia   :Lol: 

EDITO: Que paranoias me preparo yo solo xD

----------


## Eloi

Esperemos que haya una tercera temporada.

Sinceramente es un programa que solo verlo voy a cojer algun truco a practicar, jaja, consiguen motivarme y fascinarme.

Piedrahita y las monedas... se sale.

Los invitados de lujo, los mejores magos del mundo....

Que mas se puede pedir?

Saludos!

----------


## trinity

el programa esta genial y tienen unos trucos increibles!!me encanto el del sabado pasado!!el escapismo de debajo del agua de jandro y luis!!

----------


## jorg3

Esta semana 'Nada x aquí' se despide con un programa dedicado a los tres magos más famosos: los Reyes Magos. El plató contará con la presencia de 150 niños que se convertirán en espectadores de la magia más especial, la magia que sirve como despedida de esta temporada.

Esto es lo que pone en la página de cuatro, no pone nada de que se haya acabado para siempre, pone que es la despedida de esta temporada. Aunque, a mi me pareció según iba viendo el programa, que este era ya el último, y que no iban a volver... Espero que no se acabe y vuelvan, de todas formas, la esperanza es lo último que se pierde!!  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Salu2

----------


## osiv

menudo pedazo de programa de magia, OOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## osiv

esperamos ya impacientes la 2ª temporada :D

----------


## nevulo

Tercera osiv

----------


## Mr.Mind

Recupero este post para ver si alguien sabe en que capitulo piedrahita en la calle se pone a "sacar" monedas a traves del espejo de la moto, para luego volver a hacerlas desaparecer, diria que es de la segunda temporada por cierto. 

GRacias

----------


## rofman

> Recupero este post para ver si alguien sabe en que capitulo piedrahita en la calle se pone a "sacar" monedas a traves del espejo de la moto, para luego volver a hacerlas desaparecer, diria que es de la segunda temporada por cierto. 
> 
> GRacias


Es el tercer programa de la segunda temporada!!!

espero que te sirva mi ayuda

----------


## Mr.Mind

Gracias  :Wink1:

----------


## alvaro lopez

¿Sabeis algo de la 3ª Temporada? he visto varios anuncios pero no dicen nada al respecto.

Un Saludo

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola, por favor alguien me puede decir cual es numero el capítulo de la segunda temporada en el que piedrahita y jandro hacen el escape en la piscina. Gracias

----------


## lop1

Hola Kotkin, he mirado los videos y sale en el capítulo 13.

Un Saludo

----------


## CeReuS

Hola! Bueno, hace tiempo que no veo nada x aqui.

Lo han quitado de la televisión, o lo hacen a otra hora y/u otro canal?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------


## lop1

Hace unos meses acabó la segunda temporada. Ahora a esperar si hay una 3a... supongo que también en el canal "cuatro".

Un Saludo

----------


## CeReuS

Haaa , ok muchas gracias  :Smile1:

----------

